# Thomson Elite Dropper Post Thread



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

Thomson says they'll work on a "stealth" version once the initial release is dialed. :thumbsup:

*Thomson Elite Dropper*
• Telescoping seat post
• 5''/125mm drop (internally adj. to 4'')
• Infinitely adjustable travel
• Hydraulic internals
• Nitrogen return spring (not adjustable)
• Lever-adjustable return speed
• Weight: 450g (prototype) 592g (final version)

*Update 29.08.2012*



pinkbike.com said:


> Thomson stirred up a hornet's nest of activity when they teased riders with a few quick photos of their upcoming telescoping seat post on their Facebook page a few months back, but no other information was available at the time. Fast forward to Eurobike and they were showing off the new post, dubbed the 'Elite Dropper', in their booth, which we made our first stop of the show. The post is still in the early prototyping stage, with only a few functioning samples in the wild at this point.
> 
> The Elite Dropper offers 5"/127mm of infinitely adjustable travel, meaning that it can be positioned anywhere between and full extension fully lowered . The travel is controlled with a sealed cartridge (it can be worked on by a service center, though) that separates the post's hydraulic oil from the non-adjustable nitrogen return spring that is set at 135psi. Thomson has employed a clever second check valve within the cartridge that keeps the post from pulling up through its travel when lifting the bike by the saddle, thereby remedying a somewhat annoying trait of some other hydraulically controlled posts.
> 
> ...


More info at *pinkbike* and *Thomson*





















































*
update 30.08.2012*



BikeRumor.com said:


> LH Thomson's in a comfortably tough position. Riders generally just assume their stuff will be flawless, but that means it needs to be flawless before it ships. That's part of the reason this thing's been in the pipeline and rumor mill for so long. Now, it's come out of vaporware.
> 
> Dropper seatpost will ship with both the lever and the remote. It's a simple single bolt swap using a suicide bolt that'll snap on impact to save the post if you wreck. The slider uses a 12-sided star shaped lower section (think Torx but with more V's) under the hood to prevent rotation. That provides a ton of surface area to bear the load. It slides on Norglide bearing/bushings with Motul oil and Trelleburg o-rings and upper bushings. Once the bushings are made, then they're finished to provide a tight seal but keep moving easy.
> 
> ...


More info at *bikerumor*






























































​


----------



## hbracca (May 15, 2007)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks solid, as to be expecting being a Thmoson!

As a UK user I find the biggest weakness of my i950 is the cable system under the seat, it's constantly clagged up with mud, for this reason I hope the cable clamp and system has some sort of appropriate shilelding from the elements.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks stunning. Now show a pic of the internals. Or rebuild instructions.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> Looks stunning. Now show a pic of the internals. Or rebuild instructions.


non user serviceable cart.

link to where OP got his info : Thomson Dropper Post - Eurobike 2012 - Pinkbike


----------



## EmbudoMatt (Mar 14, 2012)

They all look awesome before anyone has ridden them. I'll start paying attention after people have been abusing them for a couple months.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm interested on what method is used to stop the post from twisting.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> I'm interested on what method is used to stop the post from twisting.


From *pinkbike*:



> While it looks as if Thomson has refined existing dropper post technology rather than reinventing it, they have done something completely different to eliminate any side to side saddle wiggle from the Elite Dropper. Rather than use multiple keyways to keep the round stanchion from rotating, an interesting sixteen-point shaft - that fits within a matching sixteen-point profile within the outer tube - is attached to the bottom of the stanchion. This requires assembly to involve sliding in the stanchion from above, then threading the sixteen-
> point section into place through the bottom of the outer tube, followed by screwing the silver bottom cap onto the bottom. This layout allows Thomson to utilize traditional round bushings from Norglide to keep the post's travel smooth, although the upper, stationary bushing sports a custom finish to further enhance the post's movement.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Love Thomson, but this is a fail. Just like the Fox. 

Need more collar mounted actuators.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Agreed - attachment at the head of the units is not gonna win people over. Collar actuated is what will make people stand up and take notice. And 150mm drop is much more appealing as well.

I also think KS has continued to do a better job with the bar mounted actuation lever (although hopefully the Thomson one feels better then it looks?)

I had really high hopes for this post - am admitting a bit disappointed. Looks like I will be going the KS LEV route to replace my KS i950.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

looks sexy!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

IMO,non stationary cable = fail. Resolve that nuisance and 5 stars!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Guy.Ford said:


> IMO,non stationary cable = fail. Resolve that nuisance and 5 stars!


good point!


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> IMO,non stationary cable = fail. Resolve that nuisance and 5 stars!


So, it's either failure or 5 stars? No middle ground? This is hilarious as a few years ago Gravity Dropper was still the only one with a fixed cable. If you read the press release, Thomson feels the design favors durability and that a fixed cable design would compromise this. I'm sure they will have a fixed design in the future.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

at this point in the game, it's hard to understand why a stationary cable ISN'T the de facto standard. it is what the majority of the public wants and there are already several non-stationary models that work well. if a company wants to set itself apart, make a reliable, beautiful, lightweight post that has a stationary cable. 

i love the look of this post, i love the quality of thomson products and i love the weight, however, i'll wait until the cable actuator is moved to the bottom. that is the only selling feature to me that puts one post above another (among posts that work well, of course). the ks lev is waiting to take my money.


----------



## budgie (May 14, 2004)

Stationary cable? Cables work by moving, don't they? Not following what the gripe is...

Looke like a winner from where I'm sitting.


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

so it has an under-the-seat lever option. or maybe that's the default, as their website lists a separate price for the remote? having the actuation mechanism at the bottom will exclude this option. whether they thought there's a significant market for this, or whatever the reason is, is another matter though..


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

budgie said:


> Stationary cable? Cables work by moving, don't they? Not following what the gripe is...
> 
> Looke like a winner from where I'm sitting.


i believe the gripe is that there's an "extra" cable length dangling when the post is at the dropped position if the actuation mechanism is at the head of the seat post. this won't be the case if the actuation mechanism is at the bottom.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, given that its already been so many years, I would have believe that the "technology" and all should really be able to make posts with an actuation lowered so they wont be a moving cable. Otherwise looks like "just another of those" in the market... 

Plus from the pics, the whole actuation shebang rear facing-- clogging up, smoothness in operating over time and the usual problems plaguing many of these adjustable post are still all there so far as i can see. Fancy cnc work (yes they are nice) do not detract from the issues.

Still cant wait to get my hands on a LEV... seems to be the only one right now that is the most well thought out.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Moving cable? I have a joplin, I never notice the cable when in the fully squat position. If you zip tie it to frame somewhere around the top tube/seat tube joint, then all it will do is stick out a little bit on the back of the bike it, and really won't get in the way, unless you are doing some serious jumping and trying a Can Can or a double grab, which would mean you're on a DIRT BIKE. 

But seriously, what is the objection to the cable sticking out a little in full squat? I hope its not just out of aesthetic purity 

To me these new posts are almost all infinitely adjustable, have about the same feel (damping vs. spring), have a remote, etc. So the decision for me comes down first to long term durability (since many have had issues) and second, weight.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I am not too fazed about the cable, personally. I will be using the under-seat-lever myself. I prefer my bar to be uncluttered, and most of the time I am able to see far enough ahead to have plenty of time to lower the seat. If not, I have ridden non-dropper posts for long enough to be able to get through most anything the trail can throw at me. So for me, this looks fantastic!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

ddprocter said:


> Moving cable? I have a joplin, I never notice the cable when in the fully squat position. If you zip tie it to frame somewhere around the top tube/seat tube joint, then all it will do is stick out a little bit on the back of the bike it, and really won't get in the way, unless you are doing some serious jumping and trying a Can Can or a double grab, which would mean you're on a DIRT BIKE.
> 
> But seriously, what is the objection to the cable sticking out a little in full squat? I hope its not just out of aesthetic purity
> 
> To me these new posts are almost all infinitely adjustable, have about the same feel (damping vs. spring), have a remote, etc. So the decision for me comes down first to long term durability (since many have had issues) and second, weight.


Not all frame designs favor your method. Several frames have linkages where the cable droops. The cable droop can also cause some unnecessary frame wear. Sure it is just paint and it can be covered, but why not eliminate the excessive cable and make the post actuate from the collar area?


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Calhoun said:


> but why not eliminate the excessive cable and make the post actuate from the collar area?


the 2 reasons that come to mind immediately are, I believe Thomson said they felt this design was more reliable than what they could do for the cable attaching to the fixed portion - which IMO is huge because at present there isn't a post on the market that I would call reliable, at that matters more to me than a little paint wear.

and second, looking at posts like kronolog, it means a lot more minimum exposed post. Which isn't that much of an issue for me personally, but I could see why they'd want it to work on more frames for more riders.

A fixed cable would be nice, but not if it means sacrificing reliability.

What I'd really like to see is more frame manufacturers including provisions for internal cables, like reverb stealth, and the KS LEV with the internal cable. From the looks of the cartridge, I'd guess Thomson could make a "cable out the bottom" model pretty easily by flipping the cartridge upside down.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Joules said:


> the 2 reasons that come to mind immediately are, I believe Thomson said they felt this design was more reliable than what they could do for the cable attaching to the fixed portion - which IMO is huge because at present there isn't a post on the market that I would call reliable, at that matters more to me than a little paint wear.


not trying to flame here, but where did you read that? I read through the Pinkbike article and did not see that mentioned. Is there another article available?



Joules said:


> and second, looking at posts like kronolog, it means a lot more minimum exposed post. Which isn't that much of an issue for me personally, but I could see why they'd want it to work on more frames for more riders.


non-issue if the travel is adjustable IMO, but also this does not effect me so maybe I am missing something.



Joules said:


> A fixed cable would be nice, but not if it means sacrificing reliability.


couldn't agree more :thumbsup:


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it, looks badazz like the krono but Im sure it will work better. A little silicon/rubber hood for the cable end would keep any dirt out.


----------



## pilotmandan (May 6, 2009)

I will for sure be getting one. Will be using the lever too... no cables! If it follows the same quality as other Thomson items, it will be a winner for sure.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

I will second that like the idea of a dropper post but for the amount of use I prefer the lack of messy cabling. Any idea on weight , price, availability etc?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

More, from BikeRumor.
Thomson Dropper Post Unveiled - Plus, Handlebars & Direct Mount Post! - Bike Rumor


----------



## dog (Aug 9, 2006)

i was hoping for a good post with an under-seat lever... i know KS makes one that i could get now... choices:madman:...


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Agreed - attachment at the head of the units is not gonna win people over. Collar actuated is what will make people stand up and take notice. And 150mm drop is much more appealing as well.
> 
> I also think KS has continued to do a better job with the bar mounted actuation lever (although hopefully the Thomson one feels better then it looks?)
> 
> I had really high hopes for this post - am admitting a bit disappointed. Looks like I will be going the KS LEV route to replace my KS i950.


Ditto this as I am looking for a reliable external 6" post to replace my KS Supernatural that is just too finicky and maintenance intensive for me, but I came off years of using GD posts that would keep on running no matter what (If you could get past all the play at the seat clamp within a few months of replacement of course).


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

EmbudoMatt said:


> They all look awesome before anyone has ridden them. I'll start paying attention after people have been abusing them for a couple months.


I agree. They all look very cool, but lets see someone throw it on a hard tail on some techy trails.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Joules said:


> the 2 reasons that come to mind immediately are, I believe Thomson said they felt this design was more reliable than what they could do for the cable attaching to the fixed portion - which IMO is huge because at present_* there isn't a post on the market that I would call reliable*_, at that matters more to me than a little paint wear. .


I would definitely call the Gravity Dropper reliable.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

*stealth mode ON*

Thomson says they'll work on a "stealth" version once the initial release is dialed. :thumbsup:


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Their handlebars look pretty nice !


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

BikeBert said:


> Thomson says they'll work on a "stealth" version once the initial release is dialed. :thumbsup:


Where did you hear that? If that is the case then that is great news. I will probably buy the KS LEV now and when the Elite Dropper stealth version comes out get that one too. I can then decide which post goes on mine and my wifes bikes since they have the same seat tube diameters.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

BikeBert said:


> Thomson says they'll work on a "stealth" version once the initial release is dialed. :thumbsup:


official:

Thomson Bike Parts
All right people: The dropper will be offered in a stealth through the frame cable model in March, at the same time as the external model. You asked, we listened!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Awesome news! Go Thomson!!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

'size said:


> official:
> 
> Thomson Bike Parts
> All right people: The dropper will be offered in a stealth through the frame cable model in March, at the same time as the external model. You asked, we listened!


A LEV or Kronolog-like cable placement would be better I think as it would fit more frames.And to be honest I never liked the idea of Reverb Stealth as it proves to be a PITA if you want to remove the seatpost.

I really like the look of the post though (and even more the potential of a quality product since it's coming from Thomson) so I guess there's still the option of a non-stealth version for guys like me 

Marko


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

I prefer the under-seat lever. I would rarely use the dropper function - MUCH less than I use ProPedal, for example. So I'd much rather do without the weight/clutter and potential for fail that a cable set-up provides.

Hopefully, Thompson does a set-back version of this post for the long-femured.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you'd use it more if you had it.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

saturnine said:


> you'd use it more if you had it.


Agreed. If I had to reach down under the seat to shift gears, I would do that a lot less, too.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

'size said:


> official:
> 
> Thomson Bike Parts
> All right people: The dropper will be offered in a stealth through the frame cable model in March, at the same time as the external model. You asked, we listened!


Would I be admitting too much if I said this makes me.. you know... horny?


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I recently had my i950 in for repairs and was stuck with a joplin 4 for a couple of weeks which did not have the remote. I found I used it way less and it was more of a hassle while riding to drop it just prior to rock sections ect. I can't imagine not having a remote after that.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

95% of my riding is XC. 

Thus, even if the dropper function were somehow hardwired to my medulla oblongota, I'd rarely use it.


----------



## schneidw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Setback Version*

Will this design allow for a setback dropper post? All my bikes have Thomson setback seatposts to dial in my fit (long legs)...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

schneidw said:


> Will this design allow for a setback dropper post? All my bikes have Thomson setback seatposts to dial in my fit (long legs)...


Doubt it. I don't see Thomson going to a different clamp mechanism and the bent arrangement they use for their setback normal posts obviously won't work here.


----------



## thrower78 (Dec 11, 2006)

Totaly agree, can't believe two companies that claim to be on the leading edge of componentry release a post with a cable attached to the top of the post. Until bike companies all start addopting stealth internal routing more companies need to wake up to the fact that having a massive loop of cable when you drop the post is a massive weakness.



Calhoun said:


> Love Thomson, but this is a fail. Just like the Fox.
> 
> Need more collar mounted actuators.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

thrower78 said:


> Until bike companies all start addopting stealth internal routing more companies need to wake up to the fact that having a massive loop of cable when you drop the post is a massive weakness.


On the flip side, a post with a seat collar cable mount is inevitably going to be more complicated than an otherwise identical design with either internal or seat clamp routing, and I'd consider that to be a "massive weakness," particularly on a part that's already a whole lot more complicated than the alternative (i.e. a normal post). I'm all for pretty bikes but I just don't see this one as being worth the trouble. And yes, I do own a post with a moving cable mount.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

From the company making the cartridge for this post:



> Robert De Rose In order for the cable to be routed at the bottom, the durability and functionality of the internals would drop. We looked at the different options; and the durability of the cable and it's use in the field was less concerning than the durability and functionality of the internals. *The overall systems durability was the driver.* So when given the choice of which functional aspect to go with, we choose the cylinder functionality over the cable placement. Their should be a 30.9mm, though the 31.6mm will come out first. Won't be able to make a 27.2mm size as it gets to small to fit all the components in, with the same functional requirements. Also it wouldn't meet the structural requirements at such a small diameter.


I assume the Stealth version will get around this issue. The adj post market is filled with the wreckage of unreliable products; of course Thomson is going to make reliability a top goal. I have no routing issues w/ the Reverb cable.


----------



## schulzeee (Mar 11, 2011)

kapusta said:


> I would definitely call the Gravity Dropper reliable.


Ditto on the Gravity Dropper. It is reliable, 400 hrs of use so far and no issues.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

*Msrp $399*

According to the last press release MSRP just went up to $399.
I wonder how much more the price will be raised before the post will eventually hit the market next year.


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Im so not buying this piece of fail.
KS LEV is the way to go!!


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

Finally in the market to buy a dropper post - was all set to order a Reverb but now debating waiting to see how this one works.

I guess I waited this long - whats another few months, especially with winter around the corner.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

more news : bikerumor

bluetooth control you say??

"...they're actually working on a Bluetooth controlled circuit that can remotely actuate the post...eliminating the cable without sacrificing convenience&#8230;which is the ultimate goal. The immediate plan is to have a standalone Bluetooth switch that can be placed anywhere on the bike, but eventually they'll have a smartphone app capable of controlling it.

By integrating the GPS, accelerometer and computing power of a rider's smartphone, the app could automatically control the seatpost height based on incline/descent. Or, you could program it to learn a course and adjust the height based on location. No ETA on this, but they're working on it."

it's been said before, but the evolution of these posts has to get the point where they can be lowered without the rider needing to use their weight. this sounds like a decent first step in that direction.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

'size said:


> more news : bikerumor
> 
> bluetooth control you say??
> 
> ...


Wow!! Go from a stealth mount vs not so stealth mount argument and just blow it all out if the water!!

Very cool idea. Thomson is awesome. But please don't borrow gopro's programmers for the software.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

While all that tech seems cool , i would just like a dropper post that " works " .. Anyways gettr done already !


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know about the whole dropping via GPS thing but I do like the idea of a cable-less remote. That would be cool. 
Can't wait for this thing to come out. I'm still waiting for my Kronolog to fail and when it does I will be replacing it with one of these, as long as they hold up like all of Thompson's other products.


----------



## "Doc" (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice! Side question, what carbon bar is that?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thomson Elite Droper Post Set For April 1 Release - BikeRadar


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

"Claimed weight – 592g, with remote, cable, and housing – on the 127mm-travel (5in) post has creeped up a bit".

Hmmm. That'll disappoint some customers.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

BikeBert said:


> According to the last press release MSRP just went up to $399.
> I wonder how much more the price will be raised before the post will eventually hit the market next year.


$449 now....and climbing?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thomson Elite Dropper Seatpost - Exclusive First Ride Review - BikeRadar


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

'size said:


> more news : bikerumor
> 
> bluetooth control you say??
> 
> ...


Oh hell no on a GPS enable dropping control. Is it going to pedal for me too? This seems like a fluff idea that is designed to solve a problem that does not exist.

Post reply to this post if you just cannont decide to drop your seat on a decent or not.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

frorider said:


> "Claimed weight - 592g, with remote, cable, and housing - on the 127mm-travel (5in) post has creeped up a bit".
> 
> Hmmm. That'll disappoint some customers.


Oh well, I'll keep my GD and just go with it. 550 grams with shim and remote and it always works. It ain't pretty, but I don't look at my bike while riding.


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

Wasn't the post supposed to be available April 1? I haven't seen it pop up for sale on my initial Google searches...anyone order one yet?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

hugerooster said:


> Wasn't the post supposed to be available April 1? I haven't seen it pop up for sale on my initial Google searches...anyone order one yet?


from the internet:
"First shipments of the dropper will begin by April 12th. That's 11 days later than I wanted but an internal part that is in the radial play mechanism is not quite right and is being re-made."


----------



## seanpatrickb (Sep 14, 2011)

April 12 is the date I got from Jenson as well. Anyone have a good place to get an initial run?


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

I looked all over online earlier and it seems that most pre-orders (i.e. Chain Reaction et al) are for May/June.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Oh hell no on a GPS enable dropping control. Is it going to pedal for me too? This seems like a fluff idea that is designed to solve a problem that does not exist.
> 
> Post reply to this post if you just cannont decide to drop your seat on a decent or not.


I don't think a new seatpost will change the fact that my descending skills are barely decent, if that.

And as with all first-run products, it's Caveat Emptor here. The news of the release date being pushed back by close to 2 weeks is not exactly confidence-inspiring to me, even though all of my bikes sport Thomson posts. Their standard post is absolutely perfecto, IMO.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ray Raton said:


> I don't think a new seatpost will change the fact that my descending skills are barely decent, if that.
> 
> And as with all first-run products, it's Caveat Emptor here. The news of the release date being pushed back by close to 2 weeks is not exactly confidence-inspiring to me, even though all of my bikes sport Thomson posts. Their standard post is absolutely perfecto, IMO.


Have you gotten the chance to try out a dropper post? It's truly inspiring... With Thomson's track record for quality a delay doesn't mean something back.. it means it wasn't perfect yet..

Time will tell of course


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Ray Raton said:


> I don't think a new seatpost will change the fact that my descending skills are barely decent, if that.
> 
> And as with all first-run products, it's Caveat Emptor here. The news of the release date being pushed back by close to 2 weeks is not exactly confidence-inspiring to me, even though all of my bikes sport Thomson posts. Their standard post is absolutely perfecto, IMO.


have you tried descending with your seat dropped 3-5"?

in this sport a 2 week delay is much better than a lot of products that have been hyped up for months or even years and something i wouldn't fret over, especially from a company with thomson's track record of quality.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Can't wait to hear people's experience with these once they get some "real world" testing a la the fine folks here on MTBR, especially with speak of an internally routed version. If the post holds up to the hype they claim and is consistent with Thomson quality, this post will quickly set the benchmark.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

LH Thomson Dropper Post ? Unboxed, Weighed & First Impressions! - Bike Rumor


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

'size said:


> have you tried descending with your seat dropped 3-5"?
> 
> in this sport a 2 week delay is much better than a lot of products that have been hyped up for months or even years and something i wouldn't fret over, especially from a company with thomson's track record of quality.


I used to have one of the state-of-the-art "Hite Rite" springs that went with a standard seatpost QR. I wish I still had one. These days I don't do that much radical descending to justify 400 bucks and over another pound on the bike. 
And it's always best, in my experience, to wait for Gen 2 of any given product. Even a Thomson. Time really DOES tell.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ray Raton said:


> I used to have one of the state-of-the-art "Hite Rite" springs that went with a standard seatpost QR. I wish I still had one. These days I don't do that much radical descending to justify 400 bucks and over another pound on the bike.
> And it's always best, in my experience, to wait for Gen 2 of any given product. Even a Thomson. Time really DOES tell.


It's quite obvious you have never got to use a dropper post. It's an amazing idea/product. It will change the way you ride. You will love it.

Try one out and you will have to get one. It is one of those products you try and a light bulb illuminates.. Like the first time you land a huge drop and you now know how.. or the first 500hp vehicle you drive.. that amazing..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

erikrc10 said:


> I don't know about the whole dropping via GPS thing but I do like the idea of a cable-less remote. That would be cool.
> Can't wait for this thing to come out. I'm still waiting for my Kronolog to fail and when it does I will be replacing it with one of these, as long as they hold up like all of Thompson's other
> products.


Same here I love Thomson products and if history repeats itself this dropper should be top notch. I just have to wait for my first generation 5 year old Crank Brothers Joplin to fail. Then I will get one of these if the reviews are good.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone got this thing yet?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been watching BTI every day since the first and the LBS I frequent has it stock watch at QBP and BTI. So far I still don't have one. I'm heading to Sea Otter Thursday hope to find out more there. 

I'm just guessing but something tells me they'll magically appear in stock either during or right after Sea Otter.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Still waiting..... off to Sea Otter tomorrow.

I'm still guessing it will magically appear in distribution either during or just after Sea Otter....


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Waiting here too.


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

Thomson Elite Dropper Seatpost | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

$469?? F that S!!

http://www.bikebling.com/Thomson-Dropper-Seatpost-p/thomson-dropper-sp.htm

Much better pricing.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Will definitely be waiting for the Stealth version . . . . and I'm sure (hoping) there's at least talk of a "Masterpiece" version as well.

Thomson could KILL it with this thing if it works . . . a stealth masterpiece that is reliable would quickly become the industry leader IMO.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a KS LEV today. I started thinking about getting a Thomson this morning and decided I would wait until I have a frame that accepts a stealth cable and until Thomson makes a stealth version. Then I started thinking, well, I should just wait for the bluetooth model. And so I got the KS LEV today. I hope I don't end up eating my words on this, but until it is reliable bluetooth tech... See ya next time remote control seatpost market. LEV is good for now. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow $475 for a seat post. I guess you can buy it or not buy it type of thing. I just bought a Lev as well and not impressed with the setup. Nice action for sure, but the parts inside the lev sign on the post itself seems very breakable. You can very easily strip that hook and if you do, you're screwed. Also you need the outer cap not to fall out. If that does on a ride, you're in trouble as well.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

mazspeed said:


> Wow $475 for a seat post. I guess you can buy it or not buy it type of thing. I just bought a Lev as well and not impressed with the setup. Nice action for sure, but the parts inside the lev sign on the post itself seems very breakable. You can very easily strip that hook and if you do, you're screwed. Also you need the outer cap not to fall out. If that does on a ride, you're in trouble as well.


 Not really. the hook if it does fail and break just get a new one from KS, they are very responsive and ship stuff out quick (at least it was in my case) and as for the cap, its not exactly catastrophic if it does fall out, I mean a simple piece of tape can cover the hole.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

cman8 said:


> Not really. the hook if it does fail and break just get a new one from KS, they are very responsive and ship stuff out quick (at least it was in my case) and as for the cap, its not exactly catastrophic if it does fall out, I mean a simple piece of tape can cover the hole.


That's cool, glad they ship quickly. I did notice that if the cap is off, the hook refuses to latch into the little bar in there. I almost want to glue it in but realize that's not a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Really? Thats weird, mine works with the cap on or off. I say this because when I got a second LEV for my nomad, The cap came without the gasket so while I was testing it made sure everything was working right I had it without the cover and it was working fine.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

cman8 said:


> Really? Thats weird, mine works with the cap on or off. I say this because when I got a second LEV for my nomad, The cap came without the gasket so while I was testing it made sure everything was working right I had it without the cover and it was working fine.


It's quite possible I screwed it up. You have to cut the line just at the level of the screw which I did, but maybe mine is a little more temperamental. Like it's owner.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

jkidd_39 said:


> $469?? F that S!!
> 
> Thomson Dropper Seatpost from BikeBling.com
> 
> Much better pricing.


Bike Bling? No thanks.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bike bling bad?? Please inform me. I'm new!!


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Bike Bling? No thanks.


Why? They have been great for the high dollar items I have gotten from them. I got my Lev way cheaper from them than anyone else, and the transaction was perfect.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I've found them to be pretty flaky in the past. Placed an order and did not find out until a week later when I called to check up that they were out of stock. They sorted it out, but it was irritating. One time I called and thought I reached some random stoner's apartment. 

There were a few threads a few years back about them. Not crooked, just occasionally incompetent.That was a few years back, maybe they have gotten better.

Another time a ordered something that seemed too good to be true (price-wise). Took a stupid long time to ship, but the deal was for real.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

In the past I had a hang up or two with them, but I find BikeBling great to deal with now. I always call and verify with Zach that everything I want is in stock then place my order.


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the June availability. Thompson trying to get a back log of orders in befor they start shipping these unicorns?


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

Bikebling says its $389 available in may


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Motomarco said:


> Did anyone else notice the June availability. Thompson trying to get a back log of orders in befor they start shipping these unicorns?


june is for the stealth version.

earlier today:

"All looks set for the droppers to start heading our way on Friday. We should have them Monday or Tuesday, I will know more once they are in the UPS system.

That means we will fully inspect and then ship the first units the next day.

We are late, but scrambling to get this out as the weather warms up."

"Stealth is planned for June and remains on time."


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Motomarco said:


> Did anyone else notice the June availability. Thompson trying to get a back log of orders in befor they start shipping these unicorns?


Unicorn post. :lol:


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

'size said:


> june is for the stealth version.
> 
> earlier today:
> 
> ...


Where did this come from?


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

Just put in a Bikebling order, so we'll see...


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Anybody received one yet?


----------



## DBY (Mar 9, 2010)

mazspeed said:


> That's cool, glad they ship quickly. I did notice that if the cap is off, the hook refuses to latch into the little bar in there. I almost want to glue it in but realize that's not a great idea. Thanks.


The hooks face out on the LEV.


----------



## seanpatrickb (Sep 14, 2011)

3rd week of may is what I've gotten from pretty much everyone. Universal said they'd be posting them to their site soon so you can get a notification for it. With the %15 this may be the best deal if you can snag one. I've also had several guys tell me from everything they know and have heard they're going to be worth the wait.


----------



## seanpatrickb (Sep 14, 2011)

My post should be here Tuesday and then I leave for CO later that week and will be stopping at 4 IMBA Epics on the drive out, so I will happily post a review of it.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Order up!

NIB Thomson Dropper Post (31.6x 125x 400mm) READY TO SHIP - Pinkbike


----------



## Pritchett (May 18, 2005)

Anyone received one yet? My LBS has a stock alert for when they show up at QBP (distributor) - they've heard nothing yet.

I thought Thomson was shipping these to distributors a few weeks ago.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

DBY said:


> The hooks face out on the LEV.


Thanks, I changed it, much better. Dumb mistake on my part.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just got a call from the LBS, my post is IN!! to bad I cant test it out till next Monday because I am having my back wheel rebuilt.


----------



## Lycra Matt (Sep 29, 2004)

Can someone here tell me what the stealth version is? Am I to understand that one would need a special frame with internal routing set aside just for the post cable?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

/scroll
/scroll
/scroll

no pictures --> this thread is disappoint.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Lycra Matt said:


> Can someone here tell me what the stealth version is? Am I to understand that one would need a special frame with internal routing set aside just for the post cable?


Correct! Also, Spag help you if you ever want to take the post out to adjust it or mend it.

Stealth dropper posts will rank along with flex stems in five years time...


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

pick it up last night!


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

ChevyM14 said:


> pick it up last night!
> View attachment 799452
> 
> 
> View attachment 799453


On of the many reasons I stick with Thomson parts: the beauty of a machined part that follows from its simple purpose. *DROOOOOOOL*


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

That is a thing of beauty ... :yikes:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Stealth dropper posts will rank along with flex stems in five years time...


I predict . . . that you will be wrong. It's actually quite simple to remove and service the post. The stealth reverb already has a quick-connect for simple servicing without needing to bleed the system. You just need to ensure that the post is setup properly so that you leave enough slack in the line to pull the post.


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

post pics of the seatpost on the bike dagnabit!!!! Thats what we want to see, not pics of the clamp in your hand. Come on man.......


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

You are one lucky.... person.

When I talked with Thomson via email last week I was told they only received and shipped to distribution 100 posts.
You got one...

The rest of us wait a minimum of another 3 weeks, but, my guess is we won't see posts until well into summer or after.

Bummer, I've had my order in for at least 5 months.


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Lol JRA. I agree. Bike porn needed.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

I had my order in since late January. I have a really good big bike store in with in walking disance and have been going there for my hole life, so I am glad the came thru. The thing that sucks is I will not be able to try it untill Monday because my bike was getting the back wheel rebuilt and now I am away for the weekend. Will give a full report on Monday with lots of photos!


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Wooooo Hoooo......

got one of mine today..










Still waiting for the second one for my son's bike, I'm told a couple weeks....


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Would you do me a kindness, and take an up-close shot of the stanchion seal and collar?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

007 said:


> Would you do me a kindness, and take an up-close shot of the stanchion seal and collar?


I'll try and get it for you tomorrow when I install the post on my Nomad C.

It looks similar to a fork seal.

I can tell you this; this post is a LOT lighter than my KS i950r and the remote lever is 2/3's the size. That lever is a piece of art... as is the post itself...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

DWill said:


> It looks similar to a fork seal.


As in Fox or Rockshox?

That's stil the big unknown with this post, no (i.e., who makes the internals)?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

007 said:


> As in Fox or Rockshox?
> 
> That's stil the big unknown with this post, no (i.e., who makes the internals)?


Sorry as in Fox.

All the different manufacturers are actually listed on the post. There are four or five total.
Plus somewhere on the web I saw a video that listed all of the manufacturers involved.


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Is the non stationary cable a real deal breaker?

Anyone have one on a Tallboy C? If so, what length?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

DWill said:


> Sorry as in Fox.
> 
> All the different manufacturers are actually listed on the post. There are four or five total.
> Plus somewhere on the web I saw a video that listed all of the manufacturers involved.


Okay. I was wrong. Here are three different manufacturers listed on he post.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

DWill said:


> Okay. I was wrong. Here are three different manufacturers listed on he post.


What are they?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

007 said:


> What are they?


I don't remember them all. Norglide was one cant remember the other two and don't have the post handy.

Here's a li k to the video, I think they ate all in this vid.

Thomson | Dropper Video


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

No 27.2? /cry

I guess I need to update my bike to fix this problem. Such a bummer. Anyone heard if they will make a 27.2?


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

they are working on the 27.2, it should be out some time in the summer or fall.


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> Stealth dropper posts will rank along with flex stems in five years time...


No chance...my softride stem still works after 22 years. We are lucky if a dropper post works for a full year


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok I got to take a good ride with my new post yesterday and here is my report:
This thing is awesome! it goes down without hesitation. when you push the lever, it goes moves fast, and ease. I have been on bike with the rock shock, and the command post and one other and this is the best post hands down. I also don't need to push down and forward as much as the others even thought it is not a straight down shot. it dos not seem to need as much force to move the seat down as others do ether. I like the speed it comes back up. seem just right. the seat has no movement left to right. when I am on it it feels just like my fixed Thomson post. the last thing is the way the cable runs on my bike it is 100% out of the way at all times thanks to the side braket that comes with the post. it is a small thing that make a big deal in the way the cable stays out of the way.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Anybody know a place with 30.9 in stock?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

ChevyM14 said:


> Ok I got to take a good ride with my new post yesterday and here is my report:
> This thing is awesome! it goes down without hesitation. when you push the lever, it goes moves fast, and ease. I have been on bike with the rock shock, and the command post and one other and this is the best post hands down. I also don't need to push down and forward as much as the others even thought it is not a straight down shot. it dos not seem to need as much force to move the seat down as others do ether. I like the speed it comes back up. seem just right. the seat has no movement left to right. when I am on it it feels just like my fixed Thomson post. the last thing is the way the cable runs on my bike it is 100% out of the way at all times thanks to the side braket that comes with the post. it is a small thing that make a big deal in the way the cable stays out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 801044


Sorta liking the look of that remote - similar(ish) to the KS lever. Does it use a brake noodle to route the cable 90deg from the bar?


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

No, the cable just comes out of it.


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

Was going back and forth between the RockShox Reverb and the Thomson Elite Dropper. Was about to order the Reverb because JensonUSA is having a killer sale on the 2012 models. Unfortunately I'm a sucker for looks, and I can't stop thinking how beautiful this dropper looks. That, and with the 2 year dependability goal really sold me. I'm not too thrilled that this isn't self serviceable, but oh well. Stealth is not an option for me, as I really don't want to void the warranty.

Ordered from Art's Cyclery with free 2-day shipping. Can't wait to get this installed and start putting it to good use.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

chunkylover53 said:


> Anybody know a place with 30.9 in stock?


QBP is out of them already (they have a few 31.6 post as of 5/22) with expected arrival of 6/7 for new stock. 113 accounts have a watch on this post so they will go FAST. I just ordered the 30.9 X-Fusion Hilo SL since they had it at QBP but I may return it and get the Thompson since I'm not in a huge hurry. Thing looks dam sweet!


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

skidad said:


> QBP is out of them already (they have a few 31.6 post as of 5/22) with expected arrival of 6/7 for new stock. 113 accounts have a watch on this post so they will go FAST. I just ordered the 30.9 X-Fusion Hilo SL since they had it at QBP but I may return it and get the Thompson since I'm not in a huge hurry. Thing looks dam sweet!


When I spoke with the guys at Thomson week before last by email I was told they only shipped about 100 posts in the first round. He said there was a "significant" number of posts that would go into distribution in a "few" weeks.
I feel very, very lucky to have gotten on of the first 100 or so that were available.

I'll feel even more lucky when I find time to put it on my bike and ride it...

My guess is the price will help keep them in stock a little longer than might otherwise happen with a new product, but, we will see...


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Finally had time to get my KS off and install my new Thomson. 
Got a short ride in on it tonight, I love this post. The thing is sooo smooth it looks and works beautifully.

The only bummer is that the cable and housing that came with the post was too short, I had to get new housing and cable. It's really too bad to because the housing that is included is way cool.

Here's a few picks of the work in progress &#8230;



















The coolest remote lever ever&#8230;










Almost done, shorten the housing a bit and cut the cable and its done&#8230;










Done, now it's off for a ride&#8230;


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

DWill said:


> The only bummer is that the cable and housing that came with the post was too short, I had to get new housing and cable. It's really too bad to because the housing that is included is way cool.


Looks great!! Hopefully I'll get mine installed this weekend. Could you please let me know what size frame you have? I'm worried that I may run into the same problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't want to steal this thread but...

I really like that cable guide at the bottom of the seatpost. I've tried the double ziptie approach but it "floats" around too much. Anyone have ideas on applying this method to other dropper seatposts?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Johnnydrz said:


> Don't want to steal this thread but...
> 
> I really like that cable guide at the bottom of the seatpost. I've tried the double ziptie approach but it "floats" around too much. Anyone have ideas on applying this method to other dropper seatposts?


could use one of the seatpost mounted bottle openers. Like this one.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

DWill said:


> Done, now it's off for a ride&#8230;


That dog looks STOKED! Nice looking post, enjoy ~

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

tapcon said:


> Looks great!! Hopefully I'll get mine installed this weekend. Could you please let me know what size frame you have? I'm worried that I may run into the same problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nomad C large frame. If I could have have run the cable along the top tube on the same side the remote is on the housing would have been just long enough.

There were problems with that. The loop of the cable coming off the bar would have likely hit my knee unless I zip tied it to another cable or brake line at the head tube, not a good solution.

I think the problem with the housing length was a couple things. First the width of my bars, they're 150MM, and second the lever on the post itself is on the left side of the post. The post cable has to run from the left side of the bar across the head tube (with enough loop so the bars can turn) down the top tube, up and across the seat post to the attachment point.

All that left the housing about 6 inches to short and the cable about a inch or two to short.


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

Despite me getting in at 2am this morning, I woke up around 7am to install my brand spanking new Thomson Elite Dropper.

The packaging was top notch (sorry, no pics of the packaging). After inspecting and gawking at the post, I took out the remainder of the contents. Unfortunately there were a couple of things missing from my package. There was no under-the seat lever, and there was no barrel adjustment. Maybe they were not supposed to come with them, as there was no parts list in the instructions or anywhere on the box. But at least I had pretty much everything I needed to install the post.

*Installation:*

Let me get this out of the way...if you are not mechanically inclined, take it to your local shop to get it installed. The instructions were not easy to follow. As you can see from the pics, I routed the cable along the top frame. I used Rock Shox hydraulic cable guides. This allowed plenty of room for the cable to move when I dropped the seat. I have a Trek Fuel EX 7 19.5 frame and a Bontrager Rythm Pro Carbon handlebar at 750mm. The cable JUST made it from post to bar end. I am probably going to buy some new cable and housing as it's a little too tight for my liking. With that said, the Thomson cable and housing are well made and look great. All in all, I was happy with my first attempt at a cable installation.

*Performance:*

Let me preface by saying that I am a novice rider, and that this is my first dropper post. With that said...THIS THING IS AWESOME!!! I went out for a ride and found myself making excuses to drop the post and bring it back up. It never hesitated going down (much thanks to my fat body), and came up smooth as silk every time. When the post was up, there was no give and felt as rock solid as my OEM fixed post. There was zero play in the seat. Everytime I picked up the bike when the post was down, it stuck like glue. I look forward to getting a lot more use out of this product.

I honestly thought I would not like the remote, but it proved to be unobtrusive and easy to use.

*Bottom Line:*

Performance: 10 (so far)
Looks: 10
Installation: Easy (If you are mechanically inclined)
Packaging: 9 (one point deduction because of missing parts)

If you can fork out the money, this seems to be well worth the coin!


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

One last thing...want to give a shout out to Art's Cyclery for a fair price with free 2nd day shipping.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

She's got the looks!


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Tapcon, unless you ordered the under seat lever won't be in the box. Thomson sells them as a "accessory" if you want one you gotta buy it. 

It also does not come with a noodle, at least mine didn't have one either. 
If you noticed when you tightened the set screw on the cable the it really isn't necessary. Just adjust the cable. 

My KS came with a noodle, but I never used it. He KS needed one, talk about a pain in the a#s cable install, the KS would what you would be talking about. 

The new Thomson is a super easy to install by comparison. I had mine done in 20 minutes not counting the time spent running to the store to get housing and a new cable that were long enough.


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

DWill said:


> Tapcon, unless you ordered the under seat lever won't be in the box. Thomson sells them as a "accessory" if you want one you gotta buy it.
> 
> It also does not come with a noodle, at least mine didn't have one either.
> If you noticed when you tightened the set screw on the cable the it really isn't necessary. Just adjust the cable.
> ...


Thank you for the information. I was obviously mistaken that it came with the lever and noodle. But you are right, the installation was a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Got my first real ride on the new post today. 

In a word AWESOME…

So smooth, like butter. The only thing was I'm so used to the "clunk" my KS made both going up and down I found myself double checking to make sure the post was working when I raised and lowered it.

There jus isn't any noise, it just works smoothly and quietly. The other thing I noticed is when it's down and you happen to lift the bike by the saddle, it doesn't move. The post just stays where it is. 

Quiet, rock solid and reliable, it perfect.


----------



## tapcon (May 22, 2013)

Gave it a good run in the mud today. The Thompson worked just as well after the ride as it did before. Love this thing!!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DWill said:


> Tapcon, unless you ordered the under seat lever won't be in the box. Thomson sells them as a "accessory" if you want one you gotta buy it.
> 
> It also does not come with a noodle, at least mine didn't have one either.
> If you noticed when you tightened the set screw on the cable the it really isn't necessary. Just adjust the cable.
> ...


I have never spent more then 20 minutes installing KS posts (i950 / LEV) or the Thomson. Not sure where you went wrong w the KS install but it is really a wash for that aspect of it.

Thomson feels smoother, but the LEV has the non moving cable. Really depends what is more important to you (the buyer) at this point.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Bandit29 w/Thomson Elite Dropper*









I saved my spare change for over a year for this thing and I'm glad I waited. :headphones:


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I should have my second Thonson dropper Monday or Tuesday. Nothing like a six month wait. Seems to be a theme with bike parts. I've been waiting for a set of CK hubs over a month now.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

The way the cable runs on my bike it is 100% a non issue. if every other dropper post in the world when to a non moving cable I would not even think for a secant about getting a new post because this is the best working post I have ever used and the cable is Never in the way or a problem, EVER!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Johnnydrz said:


> Don't want to steal this thread but...
> 
> I really like that cable guide at the bottom of the seatpost. I've tried the double ziptie approach but it "floats" around too much. Anyone have ideas on applying this method to other dropper seatposts?


Get a Specialized seat clamp that has the guide built in, it's what I'm using on my TBc


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anybody know whos has a 30.9 in stock for sale? all I have been able to find is the 31.6. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

At the time of this post, Bikeman.com shows stock (a very good shop)



J.R.A. said:


> Does anybody know whos has a 30.9 in stock for sale? all I have been able to find is the 31.6. Thanks for the info.


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks chunkylover. That price is a little more than I want to pay, have found them cheaper but everybody is out of stock.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

*30.9 in stock at Backcountry.com*

Showing 20 pieces in stock of 30.9.

$415 and free shipping, but no discount codes I'm aware of.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Installed my second Thomson on my sons Nomad Friday. Rode it Friday and today in Mammoth. These posts are awesome, worth every penny paid for them. 

They are as solid as a solid post and drop smoother than any other post I've tried.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

This is a brilliant post, there's no slop, it just works. Been riding mine for a month. Highly recommended.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

OK, the availability issues with this post are apparently a thing of the past.

Universal Cycles is showing > 200 units of 30.9 and > 50 units of 31.6 available to ship today.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

DWill said:


> Finally had time to get my KS off and install my new Thomson.
> Got a short ride in on it tonight, I love this post. The thing is sooo smooth it looks and works beautifully.
> 
> The only bummer is that the cable and housing that came with the post was too short, I had to get new housing and cable. It's really too bad to because the housing that is included is way cool.
> ...


Damn that garage is clean......................and the cute pup makes it even that much more intolerable.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I may have to get this post for looks alone. My GD is butt ugly........but it has always worked .......................... since 2009


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

InertiaMan said:


> OK, the availability issues with this post are apparently a thing of the past.
> 
> Universal Cycles is showing > 200 units of 30.9 and > 50 units of 31.6 available to ship today.


STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My wallet is starting to buzz and get itchy.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

*Cable/housing is WAY short*

So I'd seen multiple comments from early adopters that the remote cable/housing that ships with the post was short, so I was expecting to face the same situation since I'm on an XL frame. But I was really surprised just _how _short the included cable/housing was . . . it was a full 10 inches shorter than my current setup.

The absolute minimum length I could run, and still pass a "bar twist during crash" length limit test, was more than 6 inches longer than the stock 45 inch housing.

I've seen Thomson's replies in their facebook page, stating that they wanted the stock version to "fit the vast majority of bikes without cutting." But it seems to me that they missed that mark by a significant bit. I'd be surprised if a size L frame with typical width bars and typical low-standover top tube could use the stock housing/cable. Even some M frames might need longer.

So in their effort to eliminate any cutting for a supposed majority, my perception is that Thomson's housing length means that a substantial set, perhaps majority, will need to not only cut, but to go buy housing and cable, before they can set up their posts.

Or is my setup just weird? Do most folks keep things short/tight and not worry if the bars ever take a 180 degree turn?


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

The cable length was perfect for me. 

My measurements are: TT center to center is 23.75", 16.5" seat tube, 4.5" of post exposed, 50mm stem, 720mm bars. Lever is mounted inboard of brake lever (about 7.75" from the end). 

I'm probably at the limit though. I can see how an XL frame would need different housing. Should be pretty quick to just get some longer housing. It's about a 1 min job to measure, cut and add endcaps.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the under the seat lever. I only want this post to switch in and out with my regular post and don't want to constantly rerun the cable


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

Just installed my new thomson dropper post. Really happy with it so far. I'm coming from a crank bros joplin 4 and immediately I am impressed with the thomson. Firstly the extra inch of drop is great, super smooth and easy motion. Love that it stays down even if you lift up on the saddle, and absolutely zero play in the post. Much better clamp, and the build quality is really good.

One thing that's a bit awkward is the cable routing from the remote. I ended up using a brake noodle to route the cable 90 degrees right out of the lever. This really helped the cable tuck in and not stick way out. Stoked to get it out on the trail and give this thing a proper test!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Just ordered mine today - a nice anniversary present from my wife!


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the Elite model, so do you think there will be a Masterpiece Dropper like they have a Masterpiece seatpost?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

rogerfromco said:


> Just ordered mine today - a nice anniversary present from my wife!


I have two rides on it installed on the RIP9. It's super smooth in operation, zero side to side wiggle, and like others have noted, it's quite when it pops back up to full extension.

My only complaint and it's minor, is the cable housing provided it a bit short for my large RIP9 so I need to get some more and redo the cabling. When I turn hard right, it stretches the cable which rides up above the frame near the seatpost, but does not affect the raising and lowering of the seat. It's more an OCD thing than a real flaw. I'd just prefer the cable housing stay under the top tube through the full range of motion until it comes up to the seatpost.


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

^
I had the same problem with the cable housing being too short for my medium Jet9 RDO. The stock housing was about 5-6" too short. I ended up getting a longer piece of shift cable/housing from my LBS and ran the dropper cabling along the externally routed rear brake housing.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

rogerfromco said:


> My only complaint and it's minor, is the cable housing provided it a bit short for my large RIP9 so I need to get some more and redo the cabling. When I turn hard right, it stretches the cable which rides up above the frame near the seatpost, but does not affect the raising and lowering of the seat. It's more an OCD thing than a real flaw.  I'd just prefer the cable housing stay under the top tube through the full range of motion until it comes up to the seatpost.


You definitely need to lengthen the housing.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

jboyd122 said:


> ^
> I had the same problem with the cable housing being too short for my medium Jet9 RDO.


This is exactly as I expected. Thomson's stated goal was to "provide a no-trim fit for the majority of bikes" but they seemed to have missed the mark by a large bit when folks on medium bikes find the housing several inches too short. Their reference bike must have used narrow bars, a short stem and cable routing along the top of the top tube.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

*Thomson now shipping w/ 15 inch longer cable/housing*

Coincidentally I just heard back from Thomson on the length complaint. They've apparently heard broad feedback and responded. They say posts are now shipping with a 15 inch longer cable/housing.

Glad they figured it out.

I've been whining about the cable length, but other than that nit, the post has been perfect so far. If the reliability proves as good as expected, its a winner.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

InertiaMan said:


> This is exactly as I expected. Thomson's stated goal was to "provide a no-trim fit for the majority of bikes" but they seemed to have missed the mark by a large bit when folks on medium bikes find the housing several inches too short. Their reference bike must have used narrow bars, a short stem and cable routing along the top of the top tube.


fwiw, large frame, wide bars, 50mm stem, routing along the bottom of the top tube... the routing was perfect... but not an inch to spare.

Glad they increased the housing length. It's easy to cut down housing... hard to extend one that's too short


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

No ride yet. Brand new wheel is still wet. The gold frame looks amazing with the Thompson.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

jkidd_39 said:


> No ride yet. Brand new wheel is still wet. The gold frame looks amazing with the Thompson.


Wet wheel?


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

RoweVelo said:


> Wet wheel?


Taco'd my front wheel. Built a new one. Gotta let the linseed oil dry on the nipples before you ride.

This is always what I've been told


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone have the under seat lever yet?


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Anyone find the 2mm grub screw a little flimsy? I found that I was quite nervous tightening down the cable with it.

Thomson mentions they have a different screw if this one is not working properly?

Other than that this is an awesome dropper post.


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

*yep*



dump said:


> You definitely need to lengthen the housing.


I tried to get away with the stock length on my Yeti SB66 size medium, and ended up ripping out the cable (split the ferrule at the remote) during at crash at the Megavalanche this past weekend....was shitty not having a working post thereafter. Not gonna make the mistake of running too short a cable again...


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My cable housing was too short as well, on a medium Santa Cruz Nickel. Granted, I needed a bigger cable loop than I wanted so it didn't hang up on the pivot, but it was too short even without that extra.

I used a flexible cable noodle to allow routing under the brake lever for a cleaner look:


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

*Top coming unscrewed.*

Keep an eye on the top of your post it can come unscrewed. It's where the plastic cable guide clips on. Not sure why? But mine did after a couple of rides. The post seems very well made so it was probably a manufacturing issue, won't be able to say until I've had a few more rides on it.

What you will notice is front and back freeplay. I was a little disappointed at first because I thought it was going to be a characteristic of this post. It turns out the top piece is threaded to the main tube and it had started to come loose. I gave it a snug by hand and it took away the freeplay. Unfortunately I don't have a spanner big enough to put a wrench on it. Plus I'm not sure how tight it should be.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Anyone find the 2mm grub screw a little flimsy? I found that I was quite nervous tightening down the cable with it.
> 
> Thomson mentions they have a different screw if this one is not working properly?
> 
> Other than that this is an awesome dropper post.


I got two of these posts and both times the cable and housing were way too short for my XL frames. I had no problems with setting up my 30.9 post, but on my 31.6 post I ended up stripping the set screw trying to stop the cable slippage. I emailed Thomson on a Saturday night and they got back to me first thing Monday morning. They sent me a new longer cable and housing along with a new set screw and I had everything setup and running by Thursday afternoon. Pretty damn good customer service and I'm really liking the new post way more than the Reverb I have (and need to sell asap).

By the way, I'm a really big rider and I think I'll be a good test to see how this post holds up. My Reverb, which I haven't used for the past 6 months, only lasted around 5 months before taking it in for warranty issues.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Anyone find the 2mm grub screw a little flimsy? I found that I was quite nervous tightening down the cable with it.
> 
> Thomson mentions they have a different screw if this one is not working properly?
> 
> Other than that this is an awesome dropper post.


I had the same reaction to the grub screw. And I generally don't like when any bike components have wrench sizes below 3mm. Given the tried and true solutions for cable anchors that have been used for decades in derailleurs, I'm surprised Thomson didn't find a more robust solution.

That said, I didn't have any problems with setup or with slipping cables. So far, everything has been functionally excellent for one month of use.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Seems like this thing is solid. 
I just installed a LEV that crapped out on the first ride...

Maybe spending the extra cash would have been a good idea.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

canuck_tacoma said:


> What you will notice is front and back freeplay. I was a little disappointed at first because I thought it was going to be a characteristic of this post. It turns out the top piece is threaded to the main tube and it had started to come loose. I gave it a snug by hand and it took away the freeplay. Unfortunately I don't have a spanner big enough to put a wrench on it. Plus I'm not sure how tight it should be.


Thanks for that, mine just did the same thing, but the play went away after a hand tighten. Think I'll still call Thomson to see if it's normal, and how tight it should be.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Had the same deal with mine. Put about a 1/4 turn on it and any play went away.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

amish_matt said:


> Thanks for that, mine just did the same thing, but the play went away after a hand tighten. Think I'll still call Thomson to see if it's normal, and how tight it should be.


NP.....this is something good to catch right away before damage occurs. Glad I caught mine. I just hope that this isn't going to be a constant issue and it just needed to be tightened. If it comes loose again I will report back.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

masonmoa said:


> I got two of these posts and both times the cable and housing were way too short for my XL frames. I had no problems with setting up my 30.9 post, but on my 31.6 post I ended up stripping the set screw trying to stop the cable slippage. I emailed Thomson on a Saturday night and they got back to me first thing Monday morning. They sent me a new longer cable and housing along with a new set screw and I had everything setup and running by Thursday afternoon. Pretty damn good customer service and I'm really liking the new post way more than the Reverb I have (and need to sell asap).
> 
> By the way, I'm a really big rider and I think I'll be a good test to see how this post holds up. My Reverb, which I haven't used for the past 6 months, only lasted around 5 months before taking it in for warranty issues.


Good they took care of you. Just curious if it was a different /revised screw? Or a warranty replacement?


----------



## superQ (Sep 9, 2012)

here's mine, mounted on my medium Spitfire V2.

Housing was just long enough but still had to cut the cable a bit (about 5cm).

none at none in Genève, Switzerland - photo by superq - Pinkbike
none at none in Genève, Switzerland - photo by superq - Pinkbike

I've been riding with it for a few days now and I'm pretty satisfied. Return speed is good and lever just feels spot on !


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Good they took care of you. Just curious if it was a different /revised screw? Or a warranty replacement?


To be honest, I didn't really look that close at it because it's kind of a little itty bitty screw. Supposedly it's different from the first one I stripped but used the same size allen wrench. I went on their website and read their blog after I stripped mine out trying to stop the slippage and found it could be a problem. I guess you could say it was a warranty replacement as it didn't cost me anything. I'd say if you have a problem with your cable slipping you can contact them and they'll get you a new screw, but like I said in my previous post, only one of my posts had an issue, and like the saying goes "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".

Went for a ride today to test out the new 31.6 post and I love these things. So buttery smooth and they just feel solid. Granted I only got a handful of rides on them, but my Reverb starting make noise and had play in it after only a couple of rides.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

So....any updates on the 27.2mm post?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whiteox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Anyone with their post notice the radius on the post is larger than the guts? Surely they should be the same to allow full contact and adjustability? I have some serious daylight coming through and I feel it would create some problems down the line. 

Other than that and the little cone washers breaking in and coming loose (check these!) it has been amazingly solid.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

whiteox said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone with their post notice the radius on the post is larger than the guts? Surely they should be the same to allow full contact and adjustability? I have some serious daylight coming through and I feel it would create some problems down the line.
> 
> Other than that and the little cone washers breaking in and coming loose (check these!) it has been amazingly solid.


Not following you.....can you explain?


----------



## whiteox (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry, should've been more clear with my description!

Here's a pic of what I'm talking about.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Are you talking about the clamps on the seat rails? 

I understood the washers but not the "radius on the post is larger than the guts?"?


----------



## whiteox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, in the pic you'll see the gap between the lower cradle (which holds the bottom of the seat rails) and where it sits in the concave section on the top end of the actual post. They are a different radius to each other, which is why you can see the light coming through. 

I come from a bmx background which is why I'm referring to it as "seatpost guts"! Sorry if it's known by different terms!


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Got it......Think that it may be designed like that for clearance when the saddle is put at an aggressive angle? It's pretty solid.


----------



## whiteox (Aug 11, 2009)

I figured it would be fine, I've just never seen a post with that gap before and thought mine may have been machined differently. On closer inspection it fits snug in the back section which I guess is where it matters most anyway. 

Perhaps I'm slightly paranoid after spending big on the post? I think so!

While I'm here, a question - 

Anyone know if the post lowers would be interchangeable ie switching sizes from 31.6 to 30.9? I know this can be done on a reverb and would obviously prefer to not to have to buy a whole new post for a change in frame, as the majority seem to be 30.9 now.


----------



## zapucky (Nov 6, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Good they took care of you. Just curious if it was a different /revised screw? Or a warranty replacement?


I had the same issue with the cable slipping, and they sent me a new bolt. The original bolt is on the right, it's basically just a cylinder. The new bolt on the left has fewer threads, so it screws in further, and has a thin metal bit that sticks out further into the channel where the cable goes:









The result is that it puts much more pressure on the cable, and no more slipping.

I also had the problem where the cable housing was too short, and they sent that, too. They responded immediately when I emailed them, and I had the new parts a couple days later. Very good customer service.

With the new parts, the installation was a breeze and the post works perfectly.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

whiteox said:


> I figured it would be fine, I've just never seen a post with that gap before and thought mine may have been machined differently. On closer inspection it fits snug in the back section which I guess is where it matters most anyway.
> 
> Perhaps I'm slightly paranoid after spending big on the post? I think so!


Buddy has a Thompson Post, not dropper, and the top of the post is machined to match the seat rails perfectly. I can now see where your coming from, seems unusual.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

whiteox said:


> I figured it would be fine, I've just never seen a post with that gap before and thought mine may have been machined differently. On closer inspection it fits snug in the back section which I guess is where it matters most anyway.


Noticed the same thing and emailed thomson. They said, it's a new design and intentional.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

I am thinking of picking up either one of these or the Reverb, as such this will be my first dropper post purchase. I am curious about the length sizes, do I choose the same length as the stock seatpost? Does this matter? ( I assume it does) . I ask because one local shop has 3, all the longest size the guy said. I have a base model rumblefish and the post is I believe 31.6. Hope this isn't a dumb question...just don't want to purchase an incorrect size just because the guy on the phone said it would work...lol Thanks


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

dpo said:


> I am thinking of picking up either one of these or the Reverb, as such this will be my first dropper post purchase. I am curious about the length sizes, do I choose the same length as the stock seatpost? Does this matter? ( I assume it does) . I ask because one local shop has 3, all the longest size the guy said. I have a base model rumblefish and the post is I believe 31.6. Hope this isn't a dumb question...just don't want to purchase an incorrect size just because the guy on the phone said it would work...lol Thanks


It's a very valid question......You need to measure the amount of maximum exposed seatpost you are running now. Then look at the specs of the post you are looking for and make sure the min and max of the post lie within your first measurement.

https://bikethomson.com/wp-content/...per-Seatpost-dimension-sketch-for-website.jpg

For example:

Thomson is 400mm
Min Insertion is 100mm so a max of 300mm exposed.
Max Insertion is 212mm so min of 178mm is exposed.

You will be fine if your current post is in 178mm to 300mm exposed.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

canuck_tacoma said:


> It's a very valid question......You need to measure the amount of maximum exposed seatpost you are running now. Then look at the specs of the post you are looking for and make sure the min and max of the post lie within your first measurement.
> 
> https://bikethomson.com/wp-content/...per-Seatpost-dimension-sketch-for-website.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

dpo said:


> I am thinking of picking up either one of these or the Reverb, as such this will be my first dropper post purchase. I am curious about the length sizes, do I choose the same length as the stock seatpost? Does this matter? ( I assume it does) . I ask because one local shop has 3, all the longest size the guy said. I have a base model rumblefish and the post is I believe 31.6. Hope this isn't a dumb question...just don't want to purchase an incorrect size just because the guy on the phone said it would work...lol Thanks


Most dropper posts seem to have their issues. I trust Thomson's rep above SRAM's for fixing any issues. SRAM does "fix" your issue eventually, but they seem slow from my warranty issue experiences. I've been on a lot of them, but still own a GravityDropper. It's probably the ugliest, but it always seems to work.

If I had to replace mine today, I would be torn between a the GD and the Thomson.


----------



## thabo (Aug 3, 2013)

I have just installed my own Thomson Dropper and very happy after the first day.

However after installing it I have a small black "pin" left over. Does anyone know what it is for ?


----------



## whiteox (Aug 11, 2009)

thabo said:


> However after installing it I have a small black "pin" left over. Does anyone know what it is for ?


It's the crimp on cable-end I'd say.


----------



## thabo (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks whiteox ! Good call. I looked closely and it is a nice black cable-crimp.


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

*Fix for loose bushing cap + question about flex*



amish_matt said:


> Thanks for that, mine just did the same thing, but the play went away after a hand tighten. Think I'll still call Thomson to see if it's normal, and how tight it should be.


I just got off the phone with Thomson about this. The guy I spoke to said it's a problem with a small number of the posts and typically happens in the first 90 days of use. During assembly, the grease from inside sometimes squeezes out onto the threads that hold the top bushing cap, making it so the LocTite they use won't hold. The cap then unscrews itself when you ride.

The solution is to unscrew the cap completely, degrease the threads and apply blue LocTite. Tighten it with a 30mm open-ended wrench to 75-100 in-lbs. If you don't want to do it, send it to them and they'll repair or replace it for you.

Now my question: my cap backed out at least two full turns before I noticed, and there was play (as in wobble) of the stanchion in the post. I've screwed it back together and there's no more play, but there IS a slight bit of flex when I push down alternately on the front and back of the saddle. I didn't actually check for flex that carefully when the post was new - does your post flex a bit too, or is this damage from the wobble that was occurring when the cap was loose?

Thx - Jon


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Did the one with the under-seat lever come out??? How's the side to side play on these things?? Im thinking of getting a dropper, and since every single post ive had has been a Thomson, this makes sense. If the quality is half as good as their aluminum posts, id be impressed


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

You can order the under-seat lever as an extra-cost option. I saw a post recently from someone saying that he still hadn't received the lever yet (maybe in this forum).

There is no side to side play - or front to back, for that matter. Zero. 

I'm seeing a little bit of flex, but that's it, and I'm not sure if that was there when it was new or if it's a result of the top bushing cap coming unscrewed. Thomson said on the phone today that if I have any problems or am unhappy in any way, send it back to them and they'll fix or replace it.

Construction is traditional Thomson top-notch quality.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

I ordered mine last week...should be here any day, I am in Norcal btw. At first I had reservations on the price, but, after reading every post in every dropper thread on here, and every post review I could find I feel I made a good choice. Thank goodness I didn't get the CB post that a different shop tried to talk me into..lol


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

For those that have had the post for a while, have you noticed any increase in slop, either side to side or front to back? And when you say there is "no slop", does that really mean no slop like a fixed post or no slop as in a dropper post? I ask because I was told the LEV had no slop and mine had both side to side and front to back after a few rides. What about creaks or noises?

I am considering picking up a Thomson, but don't want to get stuck selling it after a few rides once I find out the "no slop" really means not as much as other posts I've tried


----------



## superQ (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been running mine daily ( 4hours / day) since I got it a few weeks ago. 

The post runs smooth and with no play at all ! Even on the repair stand I don't notice anything moving.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had mine for a few mouths now and I cant tell it from my non dropper thomson post I had before it. this is no as in in even a .5mm play in it. (there was about that much front to back play when the bushing got to be a 1/4 turn lose but I fixed that)


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

ChevyM14 said:


> I have had mine for a few mouths now and I cant tell it from my non dropper thomson post I had before it. this is no as in in even a .5mm play in it. (there was about that much front to back play when the bushing got to be a 1/4 turn lose but I fixed that)


Thanks for the response. Was the play due to the collar being loose?


----------



## bonzoo (Jul 23, 2013)

I noticed some minimal "vertical" play when the post is fully extended.

Can you please post a picture of the bushing you're supposed to tighten?

Thanks


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I have a "very" small amount of front to back play.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

canuck_tacoma said:


> I have a "very" small amount of front to back play.


Have you checked your collar to see if it is tight?

I ordered a Thomson today, should have it next week. I am very excited to get it and get the cabling worked out. I did send a few emails to Thomson with some questions and the response was immediate. I am very impressed with the customer service, I hope the post doesn't disappoint.


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 6 rides on the post now, and I had the top collar loosen up. It takes a 30mm spanner, I snugged it up and I have zero side to side or fore/aft play. Although I noticed the same "vertical" play you mention. 

The post operates fine, there's no play when its locked down. But if you depress the lever and lift up on the post, it comes up about 2mm. If I let off the lever it stays there but it won't raise up that last couple mm on its own. 

This doesn't affect the performance or function of the post, but I am concerned that something else might have come loose inside the post, given that the collar loosened on its own in about 3 rides. 

I may try and contact Thomson about it and make sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## fastdiablo (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thomson wobble*

I also developed front to back wobble with my dropper after two 2 hour rides. Called Thomson and got the explanation and instructions on how to fix. Will ride a while and report back. My only other comment is I wish they would have run the cable down the back of the post because my inner thigh rubs on the cable at times while peddling.

Service from Thomson was excellent -very helpful and willing to replace or repair if I didn't want to fix it myself. 
------------------



spokeywheeler said:


> I have 6 rides on the post now, and I had the top collar loosen up. It takes a 30mm spanner, I snugged it up and I have zero side to side or fore/aft play. Although I noticed the same "vertical" play you mention.
> 
> The post operates fine, there's no play when its locked down. But if you depress the lever and lift up on the post, it comes up about 2mm. If I let off the lever it stays there but it won't raise up that last couple mm on its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonzoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone please post a pic of the parts you are supposed to check & tighten if you experience "play" on your post?

Thanks!


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

Fastdiablo, what did Thomson tell you to do to fix it?


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine developed the same front to back play after three short rides. Called Thomson, super helpful, they explained that it was an issue in assembly that has since been addressed. Basically, some of the lube from the upper wasn't cleaned off thoroughly enough after inserting into the lower, and the lube contaminated the loctite on the collar threads, preventing it from curing and holding.

The fix is to clean the collar threads, with a q-tip, or something small, reapply loctite and tighten (torque spec is 100 lb/ft or something, I can't find my notes). I was told it used a 30.2mm wrench, or a strap wrench would work.

I hand tightened mine before I called Thomson, which removed the play, but after another ride it was back. I couldn't loosen the collar by hand to attempt the fix myself, and didn't have a wrench that fit anyway, so I sent it back to them. 

I shipped it last Friday, they recieved it on Tuesday this week, and UPS says it's on the truck for delivery to me today. That means they turned it around in one day, which is as good as it's going to get, in my book.


----------



## Shaleen (Aug 9, 2013)

Same happened to mine. 2 30mm open wrenches will tighten it down, but you'll need to eventually re apply loc-tite to remedy the issue.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My new post came in on Friday. That's right, new post. Or what sure as hell looks like a new post. I sent mine back without any of the seat clamp parts or remote. I got a post with the seat clamp installed, a remote and longer cable and housing, and not a scuff, scratch or mark on it from being installed on my bike.

Don't know why they chose to replace rather than repair, but I'm not complaining. It's 100% solid, as expected. One week turn around, including shipping both ways.

Side note: the cable that Thomson includes works a lot better than a standard shifter cable. The Thomson cable is slicker and more flexible, making proper tension setup at the cable clamp a lot easier (a standard shifter cable wants to straighten a bit at the tighter bends), and the pull is much smoother through my routing, which has a couple of tight bends.

All in all, very satisfied with the warranty experience.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Good to know. Mine has a little play as well. Think I'll give them a call Monday. There is something about it on their website as well.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

gotta have it!


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

spokeywheeler said:


> Just installed my new thomson dropper post. Really happy with it so far. I'm coming from a crank bros joplin 4 and immediately I am impressed with the thomson. Firstly the extra inch of drop is great, super smooth and easy motion. Love that it stays down even if you lift up on the saddle, and absolutely zero play in the post. Much better clamp, and the build quality is really good.
> 
> One thing that's a bit awkward is the cable routing from the remote. I ended up using a brake noodle to route the cable 90 degrees right out of the lever. This really helped the cable tuck in and not stick way out. Stoked to get it out on the trail and give this thing a proper test!
> View attachment 811415


Nice idea with the brake noodle. Can you tell me what kind of noodle it is? I have a jagwire but it doesnt seem to sit in there just right.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is my solution to the cable loop issue, as posted on the Knolly forum. BTW, this post is worlds better then a LEV, even with the minor cable issue, which is no longer an issue.

I love it when a plan comes together  I have been able to successfully get rid of the cable loop on the Thomson. To do this, I picked up some small plastic spacers that are just a bit larger than the derailleur cable. These are used as guides to allow the cable to move freely. I also used 1 RS cable guide, and this one is critical. Without this, the cable will not push forward and will loop up behind the seat.

I ran the dropper cable on the right side of the frame to allow the least amount of bend in the cable as it exits the front cable guide. Too much bend and the cable won't push forward.

Here is the cable routing with the seat fully extended



And what the cable looks like at the front of the bike when fully extended



And fully dropped



The excess cable is pushed forward, away from the linkage and frame



Here are the guides I used





Very clean setup. Still not as neat as the LEV, but damn close.


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

broccoli rob said:


> Nice idea with the brake noodle. Can you tell me what kind of noodle it is? I have a jagwire but it doesnt seem to sit in there just right.


I ground the shoulder off of the noodle so it would fit nicely into the lever stop. The setup is working well so far.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

tiSS'er said:


> Here is my solution to the cable loop issue, as posted on the Knolly forum. BTW, this post is worlds better then a LEV, even with the minor cable issue, which is no longer an issue.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together  I have been able to successfully get rid of the cable loop on the Thomson. To do this, I picked up some small plastic spacers that are just a bit larger than the derailleur cable. These are used as guides to allow the cable to move freely. I also used 1 RS cable guide, and this one is critical. Without this, the cable will not push forward and will loop up behind the seat.
> 
> ...


Smart.....Personally I don't have an issue with my cable dropping down. If I did, that's a good solution.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Smart.....Personally I don't have an issue with my cable dropping down. If I did, that's a good solution.


I like my cables nice and tidy. The Knolly 4x4 linkage creates a bit of an issue as well.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

I mounted the remote for above-bar access, which gives pretty clean cable routing, and also keeps the lever away from the shifters and brakes. Works well for me. I suppose the lever might be more vulnerable in a bad crash versus under-bar placement, but I think it will be fine.

I've now got about 50 hours use on the post and its been perfect. I especially like the modest, non-varying resistance as the post moves through its range; it makes it really easy to consistently move to intermediate positions, like one inch from top for technical pedaling.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's the word on the stealth versions of this thing?


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Keep an eye on your lever...the pin on mine was starting to work it's way out. Pushed it back in and centred it.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I got a call today and the one I ordered 1.5 weeks ago is in. Question...How easy/difficult are these to install? I would normally install something like this myself, but I have never used any dropper post before so wondering if maybe I should just take my bike along and let them throw it on...or just bring it home and do myself. Looks like you all are having a simple enough time on install.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

dpo said:


> Well I got a call today and the one I ordered 1.5 weeks ago is in. Question...How easy/difficult are these to install? I would normally install something like this myself, but I have never used any dropper post before so wondering if maybe I should just take my bike along and let them throw it on...or just bring it home and do myself. Looks like you all are having a simple enough time on install.


Post install is a snap. Install the post, get the maximum height setup, and then setup your cable. If the cable is too short (mine was), drop a contact request to Thomson via their website and you will be contacted back in minutes.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

I made a few changes which are cosmetic only. It's much cleaner now. I moved the guide to the seat tube, just below the clamp.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

wow, all the new dropper posts coming out look very cool. i've been sold on GD's for years now, super reliable being mechanically-based. but these new posts with stealth option and infinite adjustability vs. stepped adjustments is really nice. 

i'll be waiting for tests on this Thompson stealth version....


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Buy a dropper, get a stem for free: http://bikethomson.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/thomson-coupon.pdf


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a Thomson dropper post fitted to my anthem for a few weeks now and all I can say is - damn if only everything was made with such quality and design forethought.
Anyone thinking of purchasing - do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

I just installed mine on a 17.5 Rumblefish. The sleeve and cable were the exact perfect size. Didn't have to cut the sleeve at all and only about an inch off the cable . Works like a champ ...very happy. I'll go test in Foresthill/ Auburn tomorrow if the fire smoke is down. I'll post pics if anyone wants/ or needs to see how it fits a 17.5 Trek.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

Thompsons stems and reg posts have such excellent machining. I'm really curious how these posts are too. I'm looking forward to their stealth version.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

myitch said:


> Thompsons stems and reg posts have such excellent machining. I'm really curious how these posts are too. I'm looking forward to their stealth version.


Just looking at the post, it is the typical Thomson quality you have come to expect. I'm sure the innards are the same. Thomson really put a lot of thought into this post and it shows. My first dropper was a LEV, primarily due to the fixed cable, which was sold quickly after I bought it. After using Thomson posts for years, the LEV seat clamp was a joke. I thought I was done with droppers, but just couldn't get the Thomson out of my head. Although the cabling can be a bit of an issue, I now have a great solution for my OCD self, and think this is a post worthy of replacing the regular Thomson post.

Hopefully Thomson is on schedule for their stealth post, as I'm sure it will be a great seller for them. I wish my frame was stealth compatible, all bikes should be.


----------



## bonzoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Just wait for the Eurobike. Thomson announced that they will present their stealth dropper  It would be great if they could increase the travel. 125mm should be enough for most riders, but if you have really long legs (like I do) a 150mm option would be great.


----------



## recipher (Sep 15, 2005)

I see a few comments to the effect that this is *way* better than a KS Lev. How? Just saying it is better, doesn't explain why.

The Lev is well built, has zero cable issues, smooth operation, is reliable and serviceable, has a neat remote, infinite adjustability, a decent clamp (ok, it's not a Thomson clamp, but it's pretty good, and solid), and it has a 150mm option. 

I just don't see how the Thomson, or any other post can be much better than it. Ok, you might prefer it, for whatever reason, fair enough, but I must be missing something.

Anyone?


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Thomson is marketing this post as a reliable option.....and their reputation is there to back it up.

Honestly though, it hasn't been out long enough yet for anyone to make a proper opinion. I've had mine for a month and have run into some minor propblems with mine.


Upper collar came loose and created free play. Had to locite and re-tighten...not sure if it caused any damage.
Pin on remote lever started to work it's way out...just pushed it back in.
Started to get up and down freeplay...Get a small clunk when I push down on the seat. This is new.


It does work really well, looks really good, and is well built. I'm still quite happy with it. I will let you know if I start to get more up and down freeplay.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anybody had time on the Gravity Dropper and the Thomson posts? I need a 27.2 size and until Thomson releases there 27.2, IMO, GD is my best option.

I'm not a huge fan of the clunky look of the GD post, but I could care less about the infinite adjust ability of the Thomson post.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

amish_matt said:


> Buy a dropper, get a stem for free: http://bikethomson.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/thomson-coupon.pdf


Bummer, I get a page not found when I click this link.


----------



## THIEF (Feb 12, 2012)

dpo said:


> Bummer, I get a page not found when I click this link.


PM Sent


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

recipher said:


> I see a few comments to the effect that this is *way* better than a KS Lev. How? Just saying it is better, doesn't explain why.
> 
> The Lev is well built, has zero cable issues, smooth operation, is reliable and serviceable, has a neat remote, infinite adjustability, a decent clamp (ok, it's not a Thomson clamp, but it's pretty good, and solid), and it has a 150mm option.
> 
> ...


I would chock it up to a few that may have had a bad experience with a Kind Shock product or they are just serious Thompson fanboys. I've never had any issues with either of my LEV's and have read about quite a few hiccups with the Thompson post in this thread. (At least none were huge problems)

The fact that this post (has) cable movement and costs $100-$150 dollars more than a LEV doesn't seem to sway them one bit. IMO, Thompson flat out copied the Kind Shock remote, and only slightly changed it so they could avoid getting called on it.

We'll see if these actually live up to the hype. I was an early buyer of the Crank Brothers Kronolog and there are still fanboys claiming that piece of garbage is a good adjustable post.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

dpo said:


> Bummer, I get a page not found when I click this link.


Email them directly from their website. I got a CX bar with the same offer and no page found on the site. They took care of me in less than 4 hrs.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> Email them directly from their website. I got a CX bar with the same offer and no page found on the site. They took care of me in less than 4 hrs.


Thanks for the info. Gonna give that a try when my post gets here.

Oh, and for those looking for a Thomson dropper for less than $450, I am getting mine from Outside Outfitters for $360. Still very painful, but not as painful as $450. I see they are back up to $405 now. Hmm. I hope when I get it, all the parts are there. Another option is when Performance has their 20% off sale (like they did this past weekend), it is less than $400 including tax and shipping (in AZ anyways).


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

JPBakerIII said:


> We'll see if these actually live up to the hype. I was an early buyer of the Crank Brothers Kronolog and there are still fanboys claiming that piece of garbage is a good adjustable post.


KS aren't the only ones to use that lever design though, X-Fusion (and rebadges of) use it and so does Spesh, it's a sensible design and it avoids the fiddliness of the Gravity Dropper lever's cable clamp.

The only problem I've encountered with KS is that they are slow with warranty work, but it always gets done eventually. X-fusion/Rockshox/Gravity Dropper are much faster.

As for Crankies, well...


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

Any word on the stealth?


----------



## nh4cl (Jul 10, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> Has anybody had time on the Gravity Dropper and the Thomson posts? I need a 27.2 size and until Thomson releases there 27.2, IMO, GD is my best option.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the clunky look of the GD post, but I could care less about the infinite adjust ability of the Thomson post.


The KS LEV has 27.2 size option as well, but limits the travel to 100mm and no return rate air adjustment. A friend of mine has one on his Yeti 575 and seems very happy with it so far.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

the KS Lev is one amazing piece of mtn biking gear. mine is absolutely brilliant, and the fixed cable is the bomb, the cats ass, the bees knees. and practical as well, when racking the bikes for transport, etc. it's just that good. the actuation is perfect. improving upon this post would be a very tall order. Thompson has it's work cut out for itself to make a better stealth type post, because they missed it entirely with their first offering.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

cunningstunts said:


> the KS Lev is one amazing piece of mtn biking gear. mine is absolutely brilliant, and the fixed cable is the bomb, the cats ass, the bees knees. and practical as well, when racking the bikes for transport, etc. it's just that good. the actuation is perfect. improving upon this post would be a very tall order. Thompson has it's work cut out for itself to make a better stealth type post, because they missed it entirely with their first offering.


Please.....I went with the Thomson over the KS and so far don't have any regrets.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

They showed the stealth and 27.2 versions at Eurobike: Singletrack Magazine | Eurobike 2013: Thomson are going stealth

And my replacement post has developed play after a few rides.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

My thomson dropper also has play. It is very insignificant and I never notice it when I am riding... but it is absolutely there. I am not worried about it breaking or catastrophically failing while riding because I trust Thomson, but it is still disappointing. 

Does anyone know the proper torque specs for front and rear seatclamp bolts on elite dropper? The installation manual reads "4 - Use 4mm allen wrench and tighten bolts to proper torque"... and makes absolutely no mention of what the "proper torque" is..unbelievable that a company like Thomson has such an incredibly poor manual.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Now that I think about it I am definitely going to contact Thomson over the next few days and ask them to address the numerous reports of people having play on their post after mere weeks of riding... they also owe me a free stem I need to inquire about.


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

shredjekyll said:


> Does anyone know the proper torque specs for front and rear seatclamp bolts on elite dropper? The installation manual reads "4 - Use 4mm allen wrench and tighten bolts to proper torque"... and makes absolutely no mention of what the "proper torque" is..unbelievable that a company like Thomson has such an incredibly poor manual.


You'll be safe between 5.1 and 6.8nm ;-0

http://www.bikethomson.com/wp-content/uploads/instructions/SeatpostFull.pdf

-Dan


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Please.....I went with the Thomson over the KS and so far don't have any regrets.


If you look at the situation as it stands I would have to give the nod to KS as well (and I own an elite dropper). Reason I say this is there are simply too many issues that (mostly small) that I have seen owners of the elite dropper mention. The biggest, and one experienced by me, is the development of play after just weeks of riding.. and I weigh 175 geared up. Another is the size of bolt used to anchor the cable... its too small and weak. I am willing to take the weight penalty for a beefier bolt that is tightened by a larger bit. A third problem, and another one I have experienced, is the collar around the top of the black portion of the post loosening. I am able to fix this by simply tightening it as hard as I can with my hands, but it is still an issue that has popped up more than once. And lastly, I can't stand how bad their manuals are.


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

shredjekyll said:


> Now that I think about it I am definitely going to contact Thomson over the next few days and ask them to address the numerous reports of people having play on their post after mere weeks of riding... they also owe me a free stem I need to inquire about.


Out of curiosity, what diameter do you have?

I have the 30.9, have ridden the sh*t out of it this summer, and have zero play whatsoever. I hadn't noticed it while riding but just walked over to my bike a few minutes ago and gave it a working over to see if I could create any movement....and I couldn't get it to wiggle one bit.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

shredjekyll said:


> A third problem, and another one I have experienced, is the collar around the top of the black portion of the post loosening. I am able to fix this by simply tightening it as hard as I can with my hands, but it is still an issue that has popped up more than once. And lastly, I can't stand how bad their manuals are.


Just unscrew it completely, wipe the threads with alcohol, apply blue locktite, and snug it back down with 30mm wrench. Problem solved.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

hugerooster said:


> Out of curiosity, what diameter do you have?
> 
> I have the 30.9, have ridden the sh*t out of it this summer, and have zero play whatsoever. I hadn't noticed it while riding but just walked over to my bike a few minutes ago and gave it a working over to see if I could create any movement....and I couldn't get it to wiggle one bit.


I have the 30.9 as well. Been riding 30-50 miles a week of very rocky and rooty terrain with at least a few 3-6 foot drops every ride for the last 2 months and the post is not holding up well at all.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

My post is officially out of commission for a bit. I cannot apply enough torque on the cable fixing bolt in order to prevent the cable from sliding. The slot for the allen wrench is just too soft. 

Just emailed thomson about a replacement bolt.. hopefully its quick.... back to normal seatpost i guess... doooohhh


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

shredjekyll said:


> My post is officially out of commission for a bit. I cannot apply enough torque on the cable fixing bolt in order to prevent the cable from sliding. The slot for the allen wrench is just too soft.
> 
> Just emailed thomson about a replacement bolt.. hopefully its quick.... back to normal seatpost i guess... doooohhh


Depending on how desperate you get while you wait for that replacement bolt....

I snapped the cable on a long ride (due to a crash) and just operated the post by grabbing the little lever with my hand. Sounds ridiculous but it's still better than a fixed post.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

hugerooster said:


> Depending on how desperate you get while you wait for that replacement bolt....
> 
> I snapped the cable on a long ride (due to a crash) and just operated the post by grabbing the little lever with my hand. Sounds ridiculous but it's still better than a fixed post.


Yeah I was thinking about trying that but Ill probably just run a fixed post haha. How long did the replacement cable take to arrive? Also, I thought you could use non-thomson cables to operate the post?


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

shredjekyll said:


> Yeah I was thinking about trying that but Ill probably just run a fixed post haha. How long did the replacement cable take to arrive? Also, I thought you could use non-thomson cables to operate the post?


Yeah, I just used a standard derailleur cable to replace the original. It's the same size. I only had to go without a working post for the duration of the same ride that I broke the cable...


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I got my replacement grub screw in a few days...still haven't used it. I gave the original one last chance and it has held so far.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

canuck_tacoma said:


> I got my replacement grub screw in a few days...still haven't used it. I gave the original one last chance and it has held so far.


Man I hope mine comes as quick as that. Just got back from a ride with a fixed post and it wasn't as bad as I was expecting but I still missed my dropper


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what the warranty process is like for the elite dropper? Or for thomson in general?? Now that I don't have my thomson dropper on my bike i've realized that the cracking/crackling noise I was occasionally hearing that I thought was my suspension was actually coming from my dropper post...... clearly something is wrong with it and I haven't crashed or even ridden true DH with it... and I've only had it for 1.5 months tops.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

shredjekyll said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the warranty process is like for the elite dropper? Or for thomson in general?? Now that I don't have my thomson dropper on my bike i've realized that the cracking/crackling noise I was occasionally hearing that I thought was my suspension was actually coming from my dropper post...... clearly something is wrong with it and I haven't crashed or even ridden true DH with it... and I've only had it for 1.5 months tops.


As per the Thomson website:

Thomson warrants our Elite Dropper Seatpost to be free from defects in material and workmanship for two years, from the date of purchase, to the original owner. Thomson Elite Dropper posts are not user serviceable and may only be serviced by Thomson or a Thomson authorized service facility. Unauthorized service voids warranty.
This warranty does not cover damage from crashing, abuse, modification or improper installation. Thomson defines abuse as using a product outside its intended design. If you believe you have a warranty claim return your product to Thomson for evaluation. Please include the original receipt from the authorized seller. Auction based websites are not authorized sellers of new Thomson products.

If you do not have your original receipt warranty is from date of manufacture.

Ship to:

Thomson
7800 NE Industrial Boulevard
Macon, GA 31216


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah so I've been emailing back and forth with a guy from Thomson and based on the issues I'm having he said to "not ride with the post anymore" and send it in so they can "swap it out" so looks like im getting a new post !


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

My post now has play both lateral and front to back. The post still works well but it is definitely cause for concern. Might have to contact Thomson about it, see if they have any solution. Slightly bummed.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I have minor play side to side...back to back and about 2mm of sag when I sit on it. Still feels super solid when I ride with it though.

Probably send it in when the snow falls to get it all tightened up and maybe bled to get rid of the sag.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Any word on the Thomson Stealth post option???


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

cryde said:


> Any word on the Thomson Stealth post option???


Next year allegedly: Singletrack Magazine | Eurobike 2013: Thomson are going stealth


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

where/how are you all mounting the lever? i've got front and rear derailleurs (XT) and XT brakes, so trying to figure out the best place for it


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

sinfony78 said:


> where/how are you all mounting the lever? i've got front and rear derailleurs (XT) and XT brakes, so trying to figure out the best place for it


 If possible try to squeeze it in between grip and brake lever. It is tiny you can do it. I personally have mine on the left.

PS. Now that i think about it. having front and rear derailleurs doesn't really make a difference. Just shift controls a bit to accomodate the resting place of lever.. Assuming you arent using a 100mm handlebar :eekster:

PSS. If you haven't already mounted the cable.. be very careful and go slow. and be very gentle when tightening the tiny stupid bolt... i already stripped mine once and it sucked.. Also don't cut the cable short at all until you're extremely confident with your setup... after you secure it mash the seat up the down and mimic actual shredding and make sure it works perfectly... then cut the cable. The only downfall of the thomson is the cable securing system IMO....

Well and mine had a bunch of other issues that i mentioned a page back..... but i trust they already fixed those.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

So I finally received my BRAND NEW post from Thomson after being without one for 2 weeks. They even included 2 full sets of cable/housing so now i have 3 full sets of cable/housing and 2 levers along with 2 grub screws =D. 

Onto the new post, the one they sent me is clearly from a fresh batch and they have CLEARLY made some improvements. I already went for a long rough ride earlier today and the post performed absolutely 100% flawlessly. The main improvement i noticed is literally ZERO play and the post feels a LOT firmer more like a standard beefy seatpost. Also, the collar is incredibly tight and doesn't need loctite like my last post. They also increased the size of one of the holes that you're supposed to thread the cable through, and it makes set-up a lot easier. Lastly, it seems as though they fine-tuned the clamp or something because this post just went together and is functioning so much better than my last one. It is like they are two different posts but they were both elite droppers...


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

So I am wondering if anyone that sent in the coupon for the free stem has gotten theirs yet. It's been a bit over a month and I am still waiting...it is free so I can't complain..but after this long I am very skeptical. I followed all the directions that a rep sent to me in an email...so maybe it just takes time. #waitingpatiently


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

dpo said:


> So I am wondering if anyone that sent in the coupon for the free stem has gotten theirs yet. It's been a bit over a month and I am still waiting...it is free so I can't complain..but after this long I am very skeptical. I followed all the directions that a rep sent to me in an email...so maybe it just takes time. #waitingpatiently


I talked to Dave Parrett (big-wig at thomson) yesterday via email regarding my free stem and he said "it is probably back ordered". I am sure they will follow through since if they don't it is a clear case of bait and switch and they could probably get in big trouble for it.

I literally bought an elite dropper because of the promotion.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

dpo said:


> So I am wondering if anyone that sent in the coupon for the free stem has gotten theirs yet. It's been a bit over a month and I am still waiting...it is free so I can't complain..but after this long I am very skeptical. I followed all the directions that a rep sent to me in an email...so maybe it just takes time. #waitingpatiently


I received my 50mm stem in about 3 weeks. I was rather surprised that they turned it around so quickly.


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

dpo said:


> So I am wondering if anyone that sent in the coupon for the free stem has gotten theirs yet. It's been a bit over a month and I am still waiting...it is free so I can't complain..but after this long I am very skeptical. I followed all the directions that a rep sent to me in an email...so maybe it just takes time. #waitingpatiently


Mine took about 4 weeks to come in. I suspect it just depends on what you ordered and their stock levels on that item. My guess is that paid orders get priority if the item is back ordered.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I sent mine in probably 5 or 6 weeks ago and called to check on it earlier this week, and they told me the 70mm X4's where backordered.

Bad news is I think my post has started to develop a bit of side to side play. I need to check it later to be sure, but fairly certain.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

rscecil007 said:


> I sent mine in probably 5 or 6 weeks ago and called to check on it earlier this week, and they told me the 70mm X4's where backordered.
> 
> Bad news is I think my post has started to develop a bit of side to side play. I need to check it later to be sure, but fairly certain.


Good to hear that 70mm are backordered as that Is what I am waiting on as well.

In terms of the lateral play. I had the same issue and I sent it in to Thomson and they replaced my post with a brand new one within 2 weeks.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine has developed some issues as well. I contacted Thomson and they said they are going to replace it. They should be receiving mine tomorrow, so we will see how quickly they turn it around. Mine was a first generation version, and I hear there are some subtle changes on the new posts so we will see. If I have problems with this one, I will probably move to a Reverb for the hydraulic lever. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

tiSS'er said:


> Mine has developed some issues as well. I contacted Thomson and they said they are going to replace it. They should be receiving mine tomorrow, so we will see how quickly they turn it around. Mine was a first generation version, and I hear there are some subtle changes on the new posts so we will see. If I have problems with this one, I will probably move to a Reverb for the hydraulic lever. Fingers crossed.


I am very confident you will be VERY pleased with the replacement post. I have taken my replacement on three rides (one that was incredibly wet and I got mud all the over the post) and it is performing really, really well.

I'm interested to hear your thoughts once you get your replacement, I wonder if you will be as impressed with the apparent improvements as I am.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

shredjekyll said:


> I am very confident you will be VERY pleased with the replacement post. I have taken my replacement on three rides (one that was incredibly wet and I got mud all the over the post) and it is performing really, really well.
> 
> I'm interested to hear your thoughts once you get your replacement, I wonder if you will be as impressed with the apparent improvements as I am.


'

So do you think you first post just had various issues, and the warranty post is just much more solid (as in no issues), or do you think they actually made some internal improvements to it?


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Both of our initial posts were likely from a bad batch or bad run and they definitely had issues. With the biggest issue being the lack of loc tite on the collar which allowed to post to develop play and probably messed with everything. The new post definitely does not have the collar issue and I'm not positive but it looks to me like they changed the design of the collar a little bit. 

As for the internals, It certainly feels like they made improvements but I have no idea. All I know is that I am psyched.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I was just curious. Mine is not horrible just yet, so I might wait until the wet weather really kicks in here before I contact them about sending it back.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

So is it safe to buy Thomson yet? Or it is better to wait until they fix all the bugs? 
It might be easy to send the post back when you live in the US but for us Europeans it is a pain in the a$$: time consuming and co$tly kind of thing.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

BikeBert said:


> So is it safe to buy Thomson yet? Or it is better to wait until they fix all the bugs?
> It might be easy to send the post back when you live in the US but for us Europeans it is a pain in the a$$: time consuming and co$tly kind of thing.


I would say yes. The replacement post that I received after my initial one had a few issues has been bombproof so far (granted I have only gone on 6 rides) but every ride has been really aggressive and 2 were in horrible conditions.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Crashed really hard yesterday and obliterated my right knee/quad. So hard that I managed to slide my post about 6 inches to the right. This was using a Thomson collar torqued to 2.8nm or a little more. 

Stumbled back to my car and gingerly drove home to assess the damages... busted my derailleur and shifter and put a decent gouge in frame.. loosened collar... straightened out post.. good to go. Still zero play, no noise, and consistent action every time.


----------



## bobfossil (Oct 14, 2013)

I will throw the dice on a cheap x fusion hilo, has the under seat lever and bar mount option, would love to keep a thomson seat post but can't justify the cost on my budget build.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

After reading all these posts and even just about hitting the button on the Thomson I am finally leaning towards the Reverb Stealth.

-User serviceable (still If youre not a mech, still your sram lbs can help)
-All internals are sold separately
-The most critic area, hydraulic connector for hose from post, is hidden inside frame.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

just used mine on a 3 day trip in north texas...used it quite often...i didn't think i would find it as useful as i originally thought, but i'm glad i got it

i believe i got one of the older models as it came with the 45" cable, but so far, everything works perfectly and no issues (no play)


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Helmetless said:


> After reading all these posts and even just about hitting the button on the Thomson I am finally leaning towards the Reverb Stealth.
> 
> -User serviceable (still If youre not a mech, still your sram lbs can help)
> -All internals are sold separately
> -The most critic area, hydraulic connector for hose from post, is hidden inside frame.


The seatpost clamp on the thomson is 1000x better than the one on reverb


----------



## BigKidOnBike (Oct 4, 2011)

*freebie stem*



shredjekyll said:


> I talked to Dave Parrett (big-wig at thomson) yesterday via email regarding my free stem and he said "it is probably back ordered". I am sure they will follow through since if they don't it is a clear case of bait and switch and they could probably get in big trouble for it.
> 
> I literally bought an elite dropper because of the promotion.


It took a good month for mine to arrive.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

BigKidOnBike said:


> It took a good month for mine to arrive.


I'm at a little over 2 months now and still no stem.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

It took about two weeks to get mine. I called them because I may have needed to change the shipping address. They said they had a bad shipment come in (spotting), so I likely would have to wait. But, there it was (did not send a tracking number like I requested).

They do not seem to be that organized with this offer, so you might give them a call if you haven't already. Just for an update, or to make certain they didn't lose your request.


----------



## rck18 (Nov 5, 2010)

Free stem offer still going on?

Edit - I called, it isn't.

Double Edit - I just bought one, and initial impressions are very positive. Solid lever, no play, looks pretty, goes up and down on command.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

shredjekyll said:


> I'm at a little over 2 months now and still no stem.


 I am almost at 7 weeks...and no stem. But I just sent a email of to David Parrett...So hopefully I hear back by tomorrow..he usually gets back within 12-24 hrs.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

dpo said:


> I am almost at 7 weeks...and no stem. But I just sent a email of to David Parrett...So hopefully I hear back by tomorrow..he usually gets back within 12-24 hrs.


Are you waiting on the 70mm x4 stem? It seems to be majorly backordered....


----------



## BigKidOnBike (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW! Killer fast reply and unmatched customer service from these guys recently! I figured out I was going to need the longer housing/ cable . Figured I would need the aforementioned cable stop bolt, too. Wrote a short email to Thomson and Mr. Parret wrote back several short hours later to let me know that both items were on their way to my house. You don't find customer service like this very often! BKOB


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Potentially devastating news.. my replacement (2nd) post has developed a VERY audible "clunk" that emits every single time the post is fully lowered.. I will post a video soon but it is pretty lame... not too keen on sending my post to Thomson AGAIN after less than a month...


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the video of the clunk... terribly shot video but it gets the point across..


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

shredjekyll said:


> Here is the video of the clunk... terribly shot video but it gets the point across..


Just tried mine and I can feel a rubber bumper when I bottom it out. Sounds like yours came dislodged or collapsed under a hard bottom out?


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

BigKidOnBike said:


> WOW! Killer fast reply and unmatched customer service from these guys recently!....... You don't find customer service like this very often! BKOB


Agree.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Just tried mine and I can feel a rubber bumper when I bottom it out. Sounds like yours came dislodged or collapsed under a hard bottom out?


Good thought, whatever it is I can't do anything since Thomson specifically says these are not user serviceable and im not the handiest anyway.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Sim58pson said:


> I'll start paying attention after people have been abusing them for a couple months.


 Malware on your post


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

shredjekyll said:


> Good thought, whatever it is I can't do anything since Thomson specifically says these are not user serviceable and im not the handiest anyway.


It's definitely messed up and needs to be warrantied.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

canuck_tacoma said:


> It's definitely messed up and needs to be warrantied.


I agree... the thing is it is a brand new post that I just got in the mail after waiting for 3 weeks after sending in my first post under warranty... I'm not going without my dropper for another 3 weeks.. gonna have to wait until winter...


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

shredjekyll said:


> I agree... the thing is it is a brand new post that I just got in the mail after waiting for 3 weeks after sending in my first post under warranty... I'm not going without my dropper for another 3 weeks.. gonna have to wait until winter...


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. Have play and it sags a couple mm's; still works great so I'm waiting until winter to send it in.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. Have play and it sags a couple mm's; still works great so I'm waiting until winter to send it in.


And mine make's that three. Mine does the same. I spoke with David and he said it's safe to ride, just send it in when I was ready and they'd replace it. Great customer service as mentioned.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. Have play and it sags a couple mm's; still works great so I'm waiting until winter to send it in.


Thats funny... i sent my first one away for those reasons... it had play and a couple mm of sag... got new one... it has been amazing... now it developed the clunk... seems like Thomson has had multiple bad batches... or they simply rushed into production before enough testing.... hell I should been a product tester for them apparently...


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*You are a product teaser. I hope all of you get your posts sorted out.*



shredjekyll said:


> Thats funny... i sent my first one away for those reasons... it had play and a couple mm of sag... got new one... it has been amazing... now it developed the clunk... seems like Thomson has had multiple bad batches... or they simply rushed into production before enough testing.... hell I should been a product tester for them apparently...


I bought KS, but I really wanted a Thomson. I am hoping to get a Thomson for second bike, singlespeed, and would like Thomson with lever under saddle. I hope this stuff gets straightened out for you people. I have been such a fan of Thomson regular posts and stems. Good luck.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot, I used a Rockshock Reverb up in Seattle last week and it was awesome. 2 hour ride, 4.5 hour ride in snow and mud, and 2 hour rain ride. I don't think the hydraulic system is for me, but it sure keeps the gunk out of the lines. And the thumb switch works great, but I like the simple lever on Thomson (and LEV).


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

FWIW I've been running my Thomson dropper for 3 months without any problems. I know that the people with problems get a lot of the attention, so I wanted to throw my experience into the ring. I ride mostly XC style trails that include steep ups and downs on occasion. I probably use my switch 10 times throughout a ride. I wouldn't say I'm hard on it, but it sees plenty of use. I love it so far and I trust Thomson will take care of me if there ever was an issue with it.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Mine has been solid, smooth and silent. Running it since May.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Edited: After 7 weeks I finally got my free stem , 50 mm, going on my bike now. As I posted before edit, was a bit confused when it first arrived as I did not know the smaller stems looked different than the others, lol had me going for a bit. Thanks peeps!


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/6


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

dpo said:


> So after waiting almost 7 weeks for the free stem it finally came today. Though I am pretty sure it isnt the right one. Unless they changed the design and do not have it on the web site yet..lol. I asked for either a 50 or 60 mm mountain stem (elitex4) and they sent a stem that says elite x4, but doesn't look like their normal mountain stem. It looks like the bmx stem with one small difference.On the front plate it has 4 screws like a mountain stem as opposed to 6 screws like the bmx stem. WEIRD. I'll try and include a pic or 2. Can anyone else that got their free stem elaborate on what they were sent please?


I think the 50mm stem does look different than the longer Elite stems due to it being shorter.


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

I received a 70mm X4 no strings attached.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Mod please DELETE.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

dpo said:


> So after waiting almost 7 weeks for the free stem it finally came today. Though I am pretty sure it isnt the right one. Unless they changed the design and do not have it on the web site yet..lol. I asked for either a 50 or 60 mm mountain stem (elitex4) and they sent a stem that says elite x4, but doesn't look like their normal mountain stem. It looks like the bmx stem with one small difference.On the front plate it has 4 screws like a mountain stem as opposed to 6 screws like the bmx stem. WEIRD. I'll try and include a pic or 2. Can anyone else that got their free stem elaborate on what they were sent please?
> 
> EDIT: I guess I am a dummy...after further digging on google I see this is their 50 mm stem....I was not aware it was different than the other x4's. No matter...it's going on my bike now
> 
> ...


That is what a 50mm stem looks like.


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone tried to use the KS Lev remote with a Thomson? The Lev uses a remote lever that replaces an Odi lock on grip lockjaw, something I think would be beneficial for fit and spacing.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

tennessee17 said:


> Anyone tried to use the KS Lev remote with a Thomson? The Lev uses a remote lever that replaces an Odi lock on grip lockjaw, something I think would be beneficial for fit and spacing.


Works just fine. I gave a spare KS remote lever to a friend that has a Thomson and it actuates the Thomson post with no issues.


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you 006 007


----------



## knobbies (Sep 10, 2011)

Thomson Dropper $330 Free Shipping at Competitive Cyclist

Thomson Dropper Seatpost | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thomson Elite Dropper Seat Post 125mm

Art's Cyclery has it for $350 plus right now you can get a $30 credit for future use, and free shipping as well.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

I fitted my post but found that the cable is slightly too short as mentioned in an earlier post can you just use a derailleur shift cable instead?

I've got XTR shift is and XT brakes but find its a bit tight with the cable can people send photos of their lever position?


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Andrewfuzzy said:


> I fitted my post but found that the cable is slightly too short as mentioned in an earlier post can you just use a derailleur shift cable instead?
> 
> I've got XTR shift is and XT brakes but find its a bit tight with the cable can people send photos of their lever position?


Yes, derailleur cable and housing works perfectly.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

If you call Thomson they will gladly send you a new, longer, cable. They recommend 5mm brake housing


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

300$ at Art's cyclery (30$ off at checkout) with free shipping for Black Friday


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> 300$ at Art's cyclery (30$ off at checkout) with free shipping for Black Friday


I saw this and had to pull my hand away from the mouse not to click buy............

My Gravity Dropper has been so dependable, but ugly.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

So much want. If they only made it with some setback. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody else want to chime in? Is the Thomson dropper sorted now? I am about to pull the trigger on a dropper and I like the Thomson,but may just go with a Gravity Dropper and all its homley looks.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am still using my first day one and it is great.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

ChevyM14 said:


> I am still using my first day one and it is great.


+1 not a problem since day 1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a Thomson. Hope I like it and it remains relatively trouble free.


----------



## JHFWIC (Jan 10, 2013)

I just ordered one from Planet Cyclery for 300.00 and free shipping.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

JHFWIC said:


> I just ordered one from Planet Cyclery for 300.00 and free shipping.


great deal and great bike..


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

So thought I'd give an update on my posts. I contributed earlier in the thread about them. I have a 30.9 and a 31.6 that I bought when they first came out. After a couple of months of riding I had the problem mentioned earlier about the collars coming loose and causing play on both my posts. Long story short, I sent them into Thomson earlier this month. 

I have to say that Thomson's customer service is unbelievable! Every time I've emailed them I usually get a response from David in less than an hour. I'm taking off for the holiday and was worried about when I'd get the posts back from them (didn't want 2 posts on my porch for a week) and I emailed them on Monday and two brand new posts showed up the next day (yesterday).  So now they're both back on my bikes and ready to ride. I have high hopes for these new posts and worse case scenario, I know Thomson will back up their product and take care of me and I still got 1.5 years left on my warranty. This level of service is refreshing after dealing with other dropper post issues in the past (I'm not saying which company, but let's just say it rhymes with socks).


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

JHFWIC said:


> I just ordered one from Planet Cyclery for 300.00 and free shipping.


+1 - this price (actually the 30.9 was $319) was enough to push me over the edge. Can't wait til it arrives!


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

Just bought one on sale for 325 with free 2-day air. Using it with the underseat actuation lever. Got my first ride on it today in some wet sloppy muck and rocky chunk. Am I losing my mind here or does the post seem to take the edge off of bumps compared to a regular alloy post?


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just received mine from planet cyclery, ordered on Christmas day and arrived today, that was impressive for free shipping. Took all of 15 min to install once I figured out how the little round ball sat in remote lever. Think I got a older one with short cable, but i ran along top tube and it works great in testing so far.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

Got mine the other day from Backcountry. $325 shipped. Install was easy and painless. Cable was long enough for my Yeti ASR-7 XL frame. First few rides were flawless. Loving it so far.


----------



## erikblank (Dec 28, 2013)

Well you guys did it. You convinced me to buy the Thomson. I've rode a friends Reverb and loved it, but hated the routing. I don't want to drill a hole in my frame, so I has going to go with the LEV. After days of reading reviews the Thomson seems to be the only one, that while not perfect, I can't find anyone who has a failure, where it stop working or broke. Okay, you can add the GD in there, but I also want infinite travel adjustment. I guest I'll just have to live with the cable loop. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Scored a sweet deal from Backcountry.com/chainlove.com when they sold on the gearstash. $281. Anyway, it's on my GF's bike - been rock solid with nice fit and finish details. Very pleased with the choice. At this point: recommended. Minor grip is the remote level is not as nice(comfortable) as KS.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Everywhere except Jenson USA has the price back at $400+ for these now, anyone know if the new models are shipping? I was ready to pull the trigger but now I think I'll hold off and see what the price increase is all about.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

My guess on the price increase is that Thomson had given dealers permission to deviate from MSRP during the holiday season, and that time window has now closed.

I'm pretty certain the price change isn't reflecting any product changes. Thomson has been adamant that they won't do a cable-at-seat-collar design. They do have a stealth version coming, but I don't think that will cannibalize their normal design too much . . . . too many bikes out there that aren't ready for internal routing.

It is a pretty shocking price increase after seeing them at $330-ish for months, and as low as $247.50 in some promotions.


----------



## JHFWIC (Jan 10, 2013)

You can still get them at Planet Cyclery for 300.00


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Any word on if/when Thomson is going to have a 150mm version (or even better a 150mm version with no cable movement?)

My Lev has partially shat the bed (stuck fully extended) and I was not happy going back to my 125mm i950 - Cant imagine how miserable I would have been with a standard post now lol

Would love a 150 Thomson with no cable movement and then the LEV could be my backup.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Last I heard there were no plans to do a version with the cable attaching at the bottom. Thompson posted something up on their blog ages ago saying they did testing and felt the post wasn't near strong enough using that method.

No idea about the 150 version though.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Didn't see their site when I was looking last night, bummer. I had a gift card to Jenson USA so I went with them, they have it for $325. They're always good about price matching too, could have saved another $25!


----------



## VR46 (May 2, 2006)

Just received mine from Art's - got it on the end of year deal for $280.

SCORE!!!!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

FYI - It's up on Chainlove now at 309.99


----------



## erikblank (Dec 28, 2013)

I like Chainlove, but sometimes it's cheaper to go with Backcountry or Competitive, just because of the $9.99 shipping Chainlove charges.

Bikebling has them for $319 and free shipping, but I live in CA, so the 9% tax made me not use them.

I went with WesternBikeworks.com - Everything for the Avid Cyclist. Their prices on the site aren't great, but they have an easy price match, no tax and free shipping. I ended up getting mine for $319 shipped. Also if you're in the market for the LEV, they have it for under $300 right now.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

mayonays said:


> Everywhere except Jenson USA has the price back at $400+ for these now, anyone know if the new models are shipping? I was ready to pull the trigger but now I think I'll hold off and see what the price increase is all about.


There's a lot of "latitude" given to retailers for the holidays.

Cameras and such are the same way. Look for Presidents day sales. It's 382 at Art'sCyclery.com with their save15 code. That's still pricey when we were all salivating at the Holiday sales


----------



## erikblank (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine just came in. Wow, it's beautiful! Definitely the best looking, best machined, best finished, dropper post I've ever seen. The way it comes pack you would think it was fine china. Right now I don't know if I should mount it on the bike or my wall. I have more thoughts about it, most good, but it's not perfect. I'll post more about it later when I have more time.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Mine showed up last night, cant wait to get this installed. I had a Joplin a few years ago that was rebuilt several times and then replaced with a Kronolog when they first came out, and immediately sold it. I've had a Reverb that's been rebuilt and then replaced under warranty, so I'm hoping this Thomson holds up a bit better. I was going back and forth between it and the KS Lev, but the reviews seemed a bit more favorable on the Thomson.


----------



## VR46 (May 2, 2006)

Has anyone tried to use a different cable like Jagwire with the Thomson?


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Any shifter wire should work fine. I used some SRAM stainless pitstop cable on one of mine, and used Shimano SP41 housing on both.


----------



## THIEF (Feb 12, 2012)

My Thomson Elite Dropper I purchased in mid-August failed on me a few months back and I just now got around to sending it in to Thomson for replacement. After a couple of weeks of owning the post, the return rate of the seatpost became extremely slow and the seatpost actually failed to consistently return back to its full height. I had to pull up on it to ensure it returned to its full height. I'm not exactly sure what caused this, but I speculate that the nitrogen charge in the post leaked. 

When I first called Thomson about the problem a few months ago, the guy I spoke to said it could be malfunctioning because of the collar being loose. He recommended that I check it's tightness and use a strap wrench to tighten it up if it was loose. The collar was loose, however, tightening it did not resolve the issue. I let the issue sit for a while because I became distracted with my academic obligations and rarely had time to ride.

A little over a week ago I gave Thomson a call again and spoke with a different guy by the name of David Parrett. When I told David that I tried to tighten the collar to resolve the issue, he rudely said that the collar had nothing to do with the problem and that I needed to send the seatpost in for repair, but likely replacement. I simply said that the initial guy I spoke with at Thomson had told me to try and give the collar a tightening.

I sent the seatpost in and dropped David an email letting him know it was in the mail. I also remembered that Thomson had an offer for a free stem that expired in mid-September of last year. Thomson had pulled that coupon mail in offer early and I emailed David in late August asking if he'd still honor it. He told me to send the email in with my proof of purchase and stem choice and he'd honor it. Well, school started and I completely forgot to mail in the offer. In the recent email I sent David, I boldly asked if he'd still honor the free stem offer and take my broken seatpost as a proof of purchase. He failed to return my email, so I sent him a follow up email a week later assuming that my initial email fell through the cracks. He instantly replied saying that they had received my seatpost and that they were sending me a replacement. He also said that the offer was far too old to still honor, which I assumed would be the outcome, but it didn't hurt to try in my opinion. I think I offended David by asking him to honor the offer because the fashion in which he wrote the follow up email was, again, rather rude.

Fortunately, Thomson was cool enough to replace, but when you drop $400+ dollars on a seatpost, that kind of service is sort of expected. I'm not bitter about David turning down my offer request, but I am a bit thrown off by that guy's rudeness. Maybe I'm too sensitive...

Wondering if anyone else has had an Elite Dropper seatpost failure similar to this and/or rude dealings with Mr. David Parrett?


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I haven't chatted with David on the phone, but a few times via email. Always got right back to me that day, next at the latest, and was always very helpful.

His responses were normally short, which maybe came off as rude to you? But they didn't ever come off as rude in my eyes.

Nothing but love for these posts. I have two.


----------



## MootsRider (May 16, 2004)

Hello. I have an installation question:

What do you use on your post inside the seat tube? Friction paste? Anti-seize?

The instructions say to tighten the seatpost collar to not more than 5 Nm. That's not a lot of torque, the same as for a carbon part.

The instructions do not specify what to use, either.

Thanks!

Edit: I didn't specify; it's an alloy frame.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure about the Thompson post, but I know my Reverb instructions specified carbon friction paste. Too much torque on the seat collar is bad for dropper posts as it can crush the inner and outer tubes together, causing binding in the post when dropping (or raising for that matter). That's why it is also a good idea to not use a standard QR collar, as they are a lot easier to over-torque.


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine was from the first batch with the loosening collars. I fixed it after learning about the issue, and after cleaning/loctite/torque, the collar stayed tight. The damage however must already have been done, as the post began to develop play, both fore/aft and side to side. Then it developed a quarter inch of vertical play. It felt like something was crunching inside when pushing down on the post, no bueno.

I contacted Thomson about the issue and David Parrett, quickly responded saying that I should send it in. Mailed it off, turnaround time was quick, my email inquires were always responded to promptly, the email messages were short and not particularly detailed, but quick none the less. 

A brand new post showed up a week and a half later. The replacement feels great so far, hopefully this one won't have the same assembly issues as the first run apparently did. Overall I'm pretty stoked on the warranty process and I have no complaints in regards to customer service. 

Maybe the dude was just having a bad day, who knows. As long as they stand behind their product and deal with issues in a timely manner I can't complain.


----------



## MootsRider (May 16, 2004)

Kiwi:

Yes, both the Reverb and KS Lev instructions specify friction paste. I wonder why Thomson makes no mention of it in their instructions.

They do say to only use grease, and not friction paste or anti-seize, on the securing bolts for the seat clamp.

But they don't say anything about installing the post on the bike.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

The appropriate lube probably depends as much on the frame material as the post itself.

I use carbon paste on the dropper in my carbon frame, and I use generic grease on the dropper in my aluminum frame. I've had no issues with slipping in either case.

I could probably use carbon paste on both. I can't imagine any harm from using carbon paste on an alloy/alloy interface, and it presumably has more friction than normal grease.

But using normal grease on any seatpost in a carbon frame is generally frowned upon.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

InertiaMan said:


> The appropriate lube probably depends as much on the frame material as the post itself.
> 
> I use carbon paste on the dropper in my carbon frame, and I use generic grease on the dropper in my aluminum frame. I've had no issues with slipping in either case.
> 
> ...


More on the frame than the seatpost. The seatpost is anodized aluminum, which is mostly inert, and really needs whatever the frame calls for.


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

I used friction paste with mine because of the low clamp torque spec. Don't want to have the post move on me. My previous dropper post (Joplin) would creep down with regular grease. Normally I'd just tighten the collar more, but with dropper posts it's a bad idea to exceed recommended torque specs. So far so good, shouldn't hurt anything, might dull the anodizing a bit over time, but otherwise shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## MootsRider (May 16, 2004)

I sent an email to Thomson this morning (Saturday), not expecting a reply until Monday at the earliest.

David sent me this reply an hour after my email:

"Light grease on a metal frame, no grease or paste on a carbon frame.
5Nm should hold it fine."

Thomson is awesome! :thumbsup:

And thanks for the replies, everybody.

Now I'm gonna to install this bad boy...

Edit: I didn't specify; it's an alloy frame. So I'll go with light grease, as suggested.
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## MootsRider (May 16, 2004)

whiteox said:


> Ok, in the pic you'll see the gap between the lower cradle (which holds the bottom of the seat rails) and where it sits in the concave section on the top end of the actual post. They are a different radius to each other, which is why you can see the light coming through.





dump said:


> Noticed the same thing and emailed thomson. They said, it's a new design and intentional.


Thank you for this. I noticed it on my new post, too.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Carbogrip from Effettomariposa is a good solution too, is very effective and does not damage the anodizing.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

EB13: LH Thomson 27.2, Stealth Dropper Post Coming ? Alloy & Titanium Riser Handlebars Here!

THOMSON 27.2, STEALTH DROPPER POST COMING


----------



## erikblank (Dec 28, 2013)

Is this normal? It works fine, but I really don't think it should be doing this.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

That doesn't look right to me. Best to email Thomson about it.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> That doesn't look right to me. Best to email Thomson about it.


Agreed.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Just bought one, but Will arrive in Italy next month (using friend as delivery man to save shipping costs).
I hope thompson will solve the problem in the posted video.


----------



## erikblank (Dec 28, 2013)

Boy, you guys are slow. I posted here because it was 8pm on a Friday in GA. I didn't think I'd hear from Thomson until Monday. I sent Thomson an email right after I posted here. To my surprise, David got back to me in less than 5 minutes. I also found out he was in Las Vegas for the weekend. Can you say," Best Customer Service Ever"! When I'm on vacation, I only reply to email's once a day.

As for my problem, the shaft was too loose. It was the grub screw that holds the activator shaft in. It was about a 1/4 turn loose. I retightened it like David told me to and now all is well.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

erikblank said:


> Boy, you guys are slow. .


Sorry....feel free to take it out of my pay.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

erikblank said:


> As for my problem, the shaft was too loose. It was the grub screw that holds the activator shaft in. It was about a 1/4 turn loose. I retightened it like David told me to and now all is well.


Good to hear you got it resolved so quickly; I'll keep an eye on mine periodically.


----------



## mhamilton69 (Feb 21, 2014)

I had exactly the same problem with my dropper a few months ago. It was an early production post. 
I sent email to Thomson on a Saturday and Dave P responded within 3 hours !!!
He was very nice over email. After a few debugging steps ( I sent him a video of the dropper not responding properly) he told me he would send a replacement and I could return the defective one when I got the new one. He did. 
Only problem is that I had to have knee surgery and I've not really gotten a chance to ride the new one much. Hope they have not had too many defects like this.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Another one bites the dust....*

So, not too happy.

My post has developed the fore and aft slop that some on here have talked about, it has also got 2-3mm of vertical play when I sit on the bike, which gives out a lovely clunk whenever I sit on the bike.

I've emailed the place I bought it from here in Australia, just need to find out if warranty is via them, or direct with the distributor.

After having multiple warranty failures with my LEV, I was really hoping those days were behind me.

Fingers crossed for a quick resolution, just hope that the Aussie distributor is as cool as the head office crew at Thomson. If so, I'll be sweet.

Cheers.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

After 8 months of use, mine started having issues returning to full extension (up) quickly. It'd pop back 2/3 of the way fast and then slowed down for the rest of the rise. They are warranting it without any hassle.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought that the slow final part of the extension was a wanted thing, that it was engineered to act like that..


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

ironbelly said:


> I thought that the slow final part of the extension was a wanted thing, that it was engineered to act like that..


Humm, the shop servicing my bike was the one who pointed it out and called Thompson. I didn't actually see the issue myself and hadn't used the dropper feature much during my winter riding. I just took their word for it not being right. They said the last section of rise was really slow. I do think it is supposed to slow down so it doesn't slam up but they made it sound out of the norm.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

rogerfromco said:


> Humm, the shop servicing my bike was the one who pointed it out and called Thompson. I didn't actually see the issue myself and hadn't used the dropper feature much during my winter riding. I just took their word for it not being right. They said the last section of rise was really slow. I do think it is supposed to slow down so it doesn't slam up but they made it sound out of the norm.


The travel slows down the last 15mm of travel. Not that it is needed, the normal speed is excellent.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

> The replacement post that I received after my initial one had a few issues has been bombproof so far (granted I have only gone on 6 rides)


lol. It looks like Thompson joined the crowded field of unreliable dropper posts on the market.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

happyriding said:


> lol. It looks like Thompson joined the crowded field of unreliable dropper posts on the market.


Thats been evident for months. I'm about to send in the my 3rd replacement for service because the collar keeps coming loose and it has developed 3-5mm of play. On top of that it makes a weird squelching noise pretty often.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I've had mine repaired / replaced once...so far so good. Still think it is the best post available.


----------



## thabo (Aug 3, 2013)

VR46 said:


> Has anyone tried to use a different cable like Jagwire with the Thomson?


I Changed my cable to a Jagwire- mainly because the cable was too short on a new bike. Much smoother and better fine control. Would recommend it.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Finally!!! It was delivered ti me yesterday, i mounted it on my mojo, and it seem to work perfectly, but..... In the rush of exitement i realized i forgot to put the sferic ferrule at the end of the cable into the remote lever.
Do U think i'm having issues for that?


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

for a while it will be ok, but that ferrule allows the cable tend to pivot. The cable will break at the lever end eventually if you don't have that there.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, I will put it right.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

How's everyone's reliability of their posts going? 

I just received my second post as a warranty replacement and it's broken out of the box. 

I'm finding it hard to consider going for a third repair/replacement. 

I've had the same issue with both posts, side to side play and up and down play. 

What are people's thoughts? 

I've had a LEV, and had endless problems with it, 7 posts in total. Maybe it's time to try a reverb. 

Cheers. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

waldog said:


> Maybe it's time to try a reverb.


I'm on my third Reverb in one year, this one has held up since January without issue though. Previously had a CB Joplin that was warrantied a couple times. All dropper's have issues, seems like it's just hit or miss if you get one that works for an extended length of time.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

waldog said:


> How's everyone's reliability of their posts going?
> 
> I just received my second post as a warranty replacement and it's broken out of the box.
> 
> ...


Not much luck here with long term reliability for the Reverb or the Thompson. I have had the Reverb replaced three times in the past three years. The current one is a 2013 and is starting to act up due to air getting in the system. It may just need a remote rebuild and line change. My experience is the Reverb will work well for about a season before it starts to require frequent bleeding or a full rebuild.

I also have two Thompson droppers and both have been replaced under warranty. These were early release posts with the short cables. At the moment the replacements are working great. Time will tell.

I cannot say I love the look or action of the Gravity Dropper, but it may be the next dropper I purchase. Full up or down version only.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

I've had both of my V1 Thomson posts replaced under warranty. The V2 is much better and I have had no issues at all with either.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

tiSS'er said:


> I've had both of my V1 Thomson posts replaced under warranty. The V2 is much better and I have had no issues at all with either.


How can you tell which version post you have?

Other than the short cable.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

waldog said:


> How can you tell which version post you have?
> 
> Other than the short cable.


The short cable and the little 2mm grub screw that secures the cable to the post. Speaking with Thomson, they made some minor changes to the design.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

waldog said:


> How's everyone's reliability of their posts going?


Starting my second season on my original early v1 post. No problems here... smooth and solid as the day I bought it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

So the v2s are looking more reliable?


----------



## Laterilus (Aug 13, 2010)

For those looking for reliability and considering changing posts, I would suggest keeping the one you like the most, i.e. Which post has the features you like outside of reliability problems. 


The reason I bring this up is because none of these posts will have the reliability many of you are looking for. In fact, all of the hydraulic posts have pretty much the exact same design. I know for a fact that the Kind Shock dropper posts and Reverb do have the exact same design right down to the same diameter internal hydraulic tubes. 


Does this mean it is a poor design or these companies put out a crap product? I would say no, in my humble opinion. The failure problem that they all share are the o-rings that separate the air and oil. They eventually fail. Could be in a year, could be in a week. O-rings are cheap and don't have tight manufacturing tolerances. That's just the nature of the beast. Manufacturers could use higher quality materials of construction for the o-rings, but that would increase the price of an already high priced item. What is interesting to me is that people expect the o-rings in forks and shocks to eventually fail and need servicing, but hydraulic posts are expected (by some) to last a long time. The difference is forks and shocks "appear" to continue to work properly when their seals fail but it is painfully obvious when the seals fail in a hydraulic post. In addition, the seals in forks and shocks are constantly in a dynamic situation. They get to move all the time unless the suspension is locked out. The seals in these posts are asked to be both static and dynamic constantly. That is an extreme amount of stress placed on a very small part. 

So, what to do? 

You have 2 options. You can continually send in your post for warranty work. This is not a bad plan. Usually you don't get a rebuild in this situation and end up with a brand new post. That's very nice as every single part on your post is now brand new. The problem with this is that you have a significant amount of downtime without your post (unless you have a backup).

The other option is to fix it yourself (my preferred option). Every company with exception to SRAM doesn't want you to crack open your post since they don't think you could possibly understand the complexities of their 'black magic' hydraulic cartridge (ahem, the same exact cartridge that they all use). That's BS. It is actually quite simple, you just need to take the time to figure it out. These companies think the general population is stupid, but I do not. I think the general population (especially of mountain bikers) is smart and can do their own maintenance if given the chance. Thankfully, SRAM released instructions on how to rebuild their cartridges and that method is easily applied to Kind Shock seat posts (at least). Again, my guess is that Thomson uses the same hydraulic cartridge. 

O-rings are CHEAP. Have a problem with your seat post sagging? Your o-rings have gone bad and the air is getting past them and mixing in the oil. This is a 100% guarantee. I've seen it too many times on many Reverbs and Kind Shock posts. Does this mean they are junk? No. The actual parts of the post that are manufactured by SRAM, KS and Thomson are actually quite nice. Those parts last a very long time. The o-rings do not. Open up your posts, take measurements and figure out what size o-rings you need. Buy the o-rings and replace them. Bleed your post with Rockshox 2.5wt oil or some other shock oil in the 2.5wt to 5wt range. Need help understanding how to do this? Go to the Reverb thread in the All Mountain section or the DIY Kind Shock LEV thread. Both threads are filled with a wealth of shared knowledge on how to service your post.

If you don't want to service your post and you are tired of sending it in for warranty, there are two more options, but I don't find them to be as attractive. First, you can start using a mechanical dropper. I personally will never go this route. Mechanical droppers aren't completely immune to failure, and secondly, they have set points where they can be dropped. I can't stand that. If you don't click into a set point on a mechanical dropper, the post is coming right back up. Massive pain in the ass (and other areas). I'll stick to hydraulic posts. The other option is to lose the dropper post completely. Problem solved. The only issue I personally have with that is I am now addicted (and have been for 3 years now) to dropper posts. I don't want to go back to how it was before. It is too much fun to have one on the trail. So I personally will deal with constant failures and rebuilds to continue to use a dropper on my rides as I find my rides to be a lot more fun with a dropper post.

Lastly, if you are having problems with fore/aft play due to the collar loosening, just tighten it back up. Get a strap wrench and torque that thing down. If that doesn't fix it, the internal bushings have worn down and need to be replaced. Again, they all have the same design. There will be brass bushings inside that key into the telescoping post. They are a wear item and eventually need to be replaced. The other thing you can do is live with the fore/aft play. It personally doesn't bother me, but that doesn't mean it doesn't bother you. I get that. Just understand that every single one of these posts will develop fore/aft play over time.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Laterilus said:


> too long.


Have you ever seen the inside of a Reverb? It looks nothing like a Thomson. The Thomson has a self contained cartridge whereas the Reverb and Lev are not, there is no "cartridge".


----------



## Laterilus (Aug 13, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> Have you ever seen the inside of a Reverb? It looks nothing like a Thomson. The Thomson has a self contained cartridge whereas the Reverb and Lev are not, there is no "cartridge".


Yes, I've rebuilt many Reverbs. I've broken them down to each individual part.

KS also says that they use a 'self contained' cartridge, but it isn't. It can be taken apart. I also assumed the same could be done to a Thomson. Please show me a picture of a Thomson cartridge. I could be wrong that it can't be broken down, but I suspect that it can.


----------



## Laterilus (Aug 13, 2010)

I stand corrected, the-one1. 

You are correct, Thomson indeed uses a self-contained cartridge that they outsourced. Interesting. I did not know that.

Still, how self-contained is it? I don't see any sort of manufacturing techniques (on the pictures I've seen) that would lead me to believe that it can't be opened. Looks like the design is slightly modified from SRAM and KS where they separate the air and the oil chambers on either side of the piston shaft. Either way, that piston shaft will be going into and out of the the oil chamber while pushing an IFP up and down. In that regard, the design still remains the same. 

Yes, the air chamber is filled with nitrogen. Doesn't matter. That can be changed to air and there won't be a loss of performance. The pressure would just need to be checked from time to time. The end cap to the nitrogen chamber looks like it can be unscrewed using a pin spanner while the chamber is held in a vise (using soft jaws). The tricky part would be to figure out how to re-charge it with air. 

As for the oil chamber, Motul oil can be found anywhere. Save the oil that comes out of the cartridge, run it through a viscosity cup, then figure out which Motul oil they are using. As for the o-rings, you simply measure them and buy new ones for cheap. 

Someone with a Thomson will eventually have their warranty run out. Instead of throwing it away, pop it open and start figuring out how this thing works.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The thing I don't get about the Thomson post is why don't they just send the end user the cartridge if the post is having issues going up/down. Looks easier to swap it out than all the other posts,


----------



## Laterilus (Aug 13, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> The thing I don't get about the Thomson post is why don't they just send the end user the cartridge if the post is having issues going up/down. Looks easier to swap it out than all the other posts,


They already do not trust the end user to do any maintenance on the post, so I doubt they would trust the end user to replace the cartridge. The pictures I've seen have the piston shaft completely exposed with the cartridge removed from the post. It would be very bad if that shaft got scratched. Thomson is taking the all or nothing route (which I can understand from their standpoint). Either let the user service the post, or don't let them touch it at all.


----------



## marzocchi170 (Jan 14, 2007)

tiSS'er said:


> I've had both of my V1 Thomson posts replaced under warranty. The V2 is much better and I have had no issues at all with either.


How can you tell which version post you have?

Other than the short cable.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

tiSS'er said:


> The short cable and the little 2mm grub screw that secures the cable to the post. Speaking with Thomson, they made some minor changes to the design.


This is the difference between V1 and V2. I haven't built up my new bike yet, I'll have to pull the dropper out of the box and see what I've got.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

mayonays said:


> This is the difference between V1 and V2. I haven't built up my new bike yet, I'll have to pull the dropper out of the box and see what I've got.


Thanks. I understand they are also going to put a grub screw on the collar to prevent it from loosening up. Not sure if this is out there yet though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bump for more info.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey

Quick question, are any of you noticing any up and down movement when the post is fully extended? 

I'm talking 1-2mm, with a hard stop, not spongy. If that makes sense. 

Cheers.


----------



## max_croft (Jan 25, 2012)

waldog said:


> Hey
> 
> Quick question, are any of you noticing any up and down movement when the post is fully extended?
> 
> ...


I just got this post a few days ago. I went with it because out of all of them, this seems to be the best out of the bunch. I did noticed the small 1mm movement that you're describing but since I only feel it when I lift my bike up and the thing is rock solid when riding, I'd be happy if this is the only issue I have with it.

Loving this post, my first dropper. How did I ride for so long without one?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

max_croft said:


> I just got this post a few days ago. I went with it because out of all of them, this seems to be the best out of the bunch. I did noticed the small 1mm movement that you're describing but since I only feel it when I lift my bike up and the thing is rock solid when riding, I'd be happy if this is the only issue I have with it.
> 
> Loving this post, my first dropper. How did I ride for so long without one?


Thanks Max.

Anyone else noticing this movement? Can you feel it when you're on the bike?


----------



## Luke555 (Mar 21, 2005)

waldog said:


> Thanks Max.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this movement? Can you feel it when you're on the bike?


Yes! Damnit.

Got mine in December. A month ago, I thought it was my DU bushing or something in the shock. Few days ago realised it was the dropper. About 2mm of VERY noticeable play when I'm on flat dirt, say, and I hit a bump too small to activate the suspension. Thunk. I also have the side-to-side movement. So boo.

Have sent mine back. Living in Australia may make this hard. Very discouraging to see other people with the same problem. Also kind of discouraging to email David Parrett and be told 1-2mm of play ANYWHERE in the post is to be expected...


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I had that on my previous post. I just raised it about 1mm in the frame and it was fine. Never got worse; and I never noticed it while riding. Still very happy with it.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Off to warranty again. Own two Thompson droppers that were recently warrantied. Rode this one for a month and it started making a popping sound when it bottomed out after lowering. Now return is very slow. Dropper posts should be called aggravation sticks!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I have a post with some play but on the trail i can't feel it so I don't care.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine had some small vertical play, but sent it in and had a new one in two weeks. Thomson also send an additional cable with it, which is friggin awesome. Still very happy with my investment, especially with the level of customer service they provide.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

I just got off phone with Thomson. 1 to 2 mm vertical play is normal for post to work. If it is side to side or forward and back. The black ring at bottom may not have received loctite . so you can either send it in or unscrew it clean threads and apply loctite. I have only the small vertical play when I sit down moves 1 to 2 mm to a stop. They are extremely helpful, all you have to do is call


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

sdm74 said:


> I just got off phone with Thomson. 1 to 2 mm vertical play is normal for post to work. If it is side to side or forward and back. The black ring at bottom may not have received loctite . so you can either send it in or unscrew it clean threads and apply loctite. I have only the small vertical play when I sit down moves 1 to 2 mm to a stop. They are extremely helpful, all you have to do is call


do you notice the small vertical play when riding or just when you sit down, is that something noticiable as you unweight the saddle a bit?


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

mfa81 said:


> do you notice the small vertical play when riding or just when you sit down, is that something noticiable as you unweight the saddle a bit?


No, only when sitting. Very slight, at first I thought it was just saddle giving a little.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, guys, has anyone have this happen. The seal at the collar has come out and cannot put it back, is there a trick to getting it back in. I contacted Thomson and they ask me to send it in . I am not the original owner and I assume that means no warranty for me. i would like to try to fix this myself, before I send it in and pay to have it fixed. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Jesse.


----------



## bonzoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got my post replaced. Can someone post some pics that will help me to find if I got V2?


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm looking to replace the inner wire and housing for my dropper. After researching I found that the Thomson dropper uses a 5mm brake housing and a 1.1/1.2mm inner shift cable. 

Should I be looking at a brake or derailleur housing?

Anyone that replaced their cable confirm any of this? Thanks.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

RyeBokeh said:


> I'm looking to replace the inner wire and housing for my dropper. After researching I found that the Thomson dropper uses a 5mm brake housing and a 1.1/1.2mm inner shift cable.
> 
> Should I be looking at a brake or derailleur housing?
> 
> Anyone that replaced their cable confirm any of this? Thanks.


I had to replace my cable and asked Thomson. This is the response I received from David Parrett...

"_5mm brake housing and a shifter cable will do it._"


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Shimano SP41 housing and shifter cable works well also.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

RyeBokeh said:


> Should I be looking at a brake or derailleur housing?
> 
> Anyone that replaced their cable confirm any of this? Thanks.


I used derailleur housing and derailleur cable on my original post that shipped with the too-short housing. It has worked fine for the past year.

Ultimately, I think either brake or derailleur housing will work fine, but brake housing is often more pliable, so may do better with the "curve" from top tube to seat post head.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

OldHouseMan said:


> I had to replace my cable and asked Thomson. This is the response I received from David Parrett...
> 
> "_5mm brake housing and a shifter cable will do it._"





rscecil007 said:


> Shimano SP41 housing and shifter cable works well also.





InertiaMan said:


> I used derailleur housing and derailleur cable on my original post that shipped with the too-short housing. It has worked fine for the past year.
> 
> Ultimately, I think either brake or derailleur housing will work fine, but brake housing is often more pliable, so may do better with the "curve" from top tube to seat post head.


Thanks for the reply fellas. Good to hear either housing will work, along with the shifter cable.

I think I'll give the brake housing a go since it's more flexible during the seastposts up and down travel.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I have about 10 rides on mine now, awesome! I like the KS LEV on other bike too, but I do like the Thomson a bit better. Less left/right play than LEV. Both posts are relatively new and play is minimal on LEV. We'll see which holds up best.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

hoolie said:


> I have about 10 rides on mine now, awesome! I like the KS LEV on other bike too, but I do like the Thomson a bit better. Less left/right play than LEV. Both posts are relatively new and play is minimal on LEV. We'll see which holds up best.


I have 3 rides on mine so far, really liking it too. My Reverb was just becoming a real PITA, so I made the switch. I am hoping the Thompson holds up as well.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Would the Thomson handle bar lever work with the standard Gravity Dropper post. Say yes, with some monkey rigging!? Please


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

For those folks who have applied their own Loctite and tightened up the collar, what type of Loctite did you use?

My collar loosened, so I sent it in for "service" and received the same post back two weeks later. After four rides, the collar is loose again, and after aggressive hand-tightening, it still loosens after a couple hours of riding. My "serviced" post was also very sensitive to seat collar torque. If I torque it to spec, the post gets stuck after dropping. There is a fine line of sufficient torque such that the post doesn't slip/twist, and low enough torque to not cause binding in the dropper.

Is it just me, or is David getting a bit surly in his email correspondence?


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

Scottay5150 said:


> Would the Thomson handle bar lever work with the standard Gravity Dropper post. Say yes, with some monkey rigging!? Please


I'd say it would work with a bit of modifications. The Thomson lever uses the shimano/sram derailleur cable head at the lever. As opposed to the opposite with the Gravity Dropper.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

InertiaMan said:


> For those folks who have applied their own Loctite and tightened up the collar, what type of Loctite did you use?
> 
> My collar loosened, so I sent it in for "service" and received the same post back two weeks later. After four rides, the collar is loose again, and after aggressive hand-tightening, it still loosens after a couple hours of riding. My "serviced" post was also very sensitive to seat collar torque. If I torque it to spec, the post gets stuck after dropping. There is a fine line of sufficient torque such that the post doesn't slip/twist, and low enough torque to not cause binding in the dropper.
> 
> Is it just me, or is David getting a bit surly in his email correspondence?


I would get in touch with them again upon the on going issue and inform them that you're not satisfied with the "service" of the seatpost and ask for a replacement. I was part of the first batch of seatposts and it sounds like you're part of that crowd as well. First batch were a bit finicky upon loosened collars and seatpost play. From what I read in the forums people were receiving replacements.

I sent mine in with a 2cm up and down play. David replied to my email within a day and said to send it in. I called several days later for a status update and informed me they're sending me a replacement. Total turnaround time was 1 week (California to Georgia and back). David was pretty short with his answers in his emails but did not get a surly vibe.


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have had my Thomsen dropper since early winter. I have followed this thread since my purchase. Yesterday, my post was very slow to return. In fact the post would not return without me pulling on it. Interestingly, I have been told that my post needs service. Really? After 7 months? What is this service? Has anybody else had their post "serviced"? I suppose my question will be answered soon enough when I hear back from Thomsen. However I thought perhaps someone here might know the answer.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

If all it needs is service after 7 months, I think you've been pretty lucky. Mountain bikes are like women, high maintenance.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

potterymouth said:


> Hi guys,
> I have had my Thomsen dropper since early winter. I have followed this thread since my purchase. Yesterday, my post was very slow to return. In fact the post would not return without me pulling on it. Interestingly, I have been told that my post needs service. Really? After 7 months? What is this service? Has anybody else had their post "serviced"? I suppose my question will be answered soon enough when I hear back from Thomsen. However I thought perhaps someone here might know the answer.


The seatpost doesn't need service, it's defective. The posts internals are not serviceable so they backed it with a two year warranty.

I had mine the same time as you (December) and like many others, had to send it in for replacement. I'm not sure if it's in my head but my replacement feels more positive and solid going through it's travel.

As I stated in an earlier post there was an apparent QC issue with the first run of droppers but their second run and beyond has seemed to resolve any problems.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

I have had mine for about a year (aug). Have not had a single issue. I say this while crossing my fingers and knocking on wood.


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I got a reply from Thomson to send it in. It will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

Scottay5150 said:


> Would the Thomson handle bar lever work with the standard Gravity Dropper post. Say yes, with some monkey rigging!? Please


Check out the Thomson Covert switch.


----------



## doctock993 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if the "throw" is sufficient enough with a Thomson Covert switch to activate a Gravity Dropper?


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*long term reliability?*

I have been watching this thread for some time. I've always been a fan of Thomson products for the high quality machined parts that seem to stand up well. That said, I current own an old GD and a LEV post. I picked up the LEV as I liked the collar cable attachment point versus the dynamic cable loop of the Thomson and others. It does now have play and the seat clamp creaks and gets loose often.

It does seem to me that all these posts are buggy and bound to develop issues, more so than modern forks and shocks. My industrial designer friend believes the issue is they are all relying on a little hydraulic cartridge to support all our weight, and that the cartridge is confined by current seat post diameter 'standards'. Add the up and down motion and the side to side stresses and it eventually adds up to wear on bushings and failed suspension cartridges. Seems to make some sense.

I imagine that a bigger post the diameter of a Cannondale Lefty might have a better chance of survival, but that would mean all frames would need to adopt a bigger seat post standard. If they have to stay to 30.9/31.6 round tubes then we will continue to see failures. Heck, we moved from puny 30mm fork stanchions up to 34-40mm fork stanchions and there are two of those to support 120+ mm of travel!

We'll see what the long term reliability is in the end. It seems everyone has to send these posts in at least once for a warranty replacement. I imagine David at Thomson is getting a little tired of the real world beatings these are taking, versus the stress testing in the lab scenario. You start to understand why the price is so high if they have to plan in for a high level of warranty returns.

Just my 2 cents. Still a fan of what the dropper brings to the table, but I always bring my Thomson rigid post in my bag as a backup on road trips.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

might have to revisit the piggyback dropper post if that's the case.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I have had 4 dropper posts each of different mfg and models and have had not needed to send in any for warranty.
Some work smoother than others but none of mine have failed in the last 2 years


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I have had a Thomson dropper since May (bought new), and it just stopped returning to top position this week. It's clean and lubed. I have to release the lever and pull it up manually. I have about 350 XC miles on it.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had to send my post in for work, but I have to say it was excellent customer service that I received, David Parrett was the contact person. It was the easiest I have ever dealt with a company. I also had concerns about so many having to send their post in, but that was alieviated with the fast repair and quick turnaround and no hassle service. I have no worries now that my post will be around for a long time. As far as the post. It is by far the best purchase that I have made, nice and smooth action, solid post for the seat with no wiggle, and I like the fact that it's mechanical and can use standard a derailleur cable. I would not hesitate to recommend it. It's not cheap, but the quality and service make it worth it. Just my opinions, take it for what its worth.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

My collar on my Covert came loose over the weekend. I unscrewed it, cleaned the threads and liberally re-applied loctite, and tightened it back down using a rubber plumbing strap wrench. I don't have a think 30mm to fit the collar, so David told me the plumbing wrench would work.

Anyone used of of these strap wrenches to tighten down the collar before? I guess it's tight, but hard to say. I know at this point it's as tight as I can get it without a proper 30mm wrench, as the rubber strap wrench just spins now when I try to tighten it.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

So I really want to add a dropper and can't get the Thomson out of my head. But can get a KS Lev for $100 less. (for 27.2 post)

Are there still issues with play on the newer batches of Thomsons? That's one of the biggest selling points for me, and the additional 25mm travel. (of course looks too!)

Thanks!


----------



## rayninaces (May 18, 2011)

Air NZ has the following notice on its site:
"Mountain bikes may be fitted with struts containing compressed nitrogen gas. These bikes can only be accepted as checked baggage if the gas pressure does not exceed 200KPa (Kilopascal), or 29 PSI (Pounds per square inch)."

Does anyone know if this is an issue for the Thomson elite dropper?


----------



## mtunnah (Apr 5, 2008)

rayninaces said:


> Air NZ has the following notice on its site:
> "Mountain bikes may be fitted with struts containing compressed nitrogen gas. These bikes can only be accepted as checked baggage if the gas pressure does not exceed 200KPa (Kilopascal), or 29 PSI (Pounds per square inch)."
> 
> Does anyone know if this is an issue for the Thomson elite dropper?


I purchased a new bike in April with the Thomson elite dropper. The post failed in mid july with not much riding. It stopped returning to the fully extended position. Actually had to pull it up. Sent it back and got a new one. The new one was on for 3 rides and same thing started happening. It is now with the LBS to send back. Frustrating(total first world problem). When it was working it was awesome. Smooth and great to have infinite travel options too.

thinking I should just ask Thomson for $$$ so I can go buy a LEV or some other post.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

I really want one of these. KS posts seem to be worse when it comes to reliability. Just a general perception based on feedback, articles etc.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

Guys - I sometimes use a rear car/SUV rack to transport my bike. Given that it has an odd shaped top tube, I use an adaptor. My questions are:

1. Is it ok to use the adaptor with the dropper? 
2. Should I leave the dropper extended all the way or compressed?
3. Where should the adaptor connect to the post? Somewhere below or above the collar?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

xlash said:


> Guys - I sometimes use a rear car/SUV rack to transport my bike. Given that it has an odd shaped top tube, I use an adaptor. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Is it ok to use the adaptor with the dropper?
> 2. Should I leave the dropper extended all the way or compressed?
> 3. Where should the adaptor connect to the post? Somewhere below or above the collar?


The guys at my shop had no issue with me using an adapter. They said to extend it all the way when transporting or not using. I connect it high, right below the seat.

.


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got my seat post back from warranty. Its not my old post. Does anybody know if it's a new post or a refurbished post? I suppose that it does not matter much either way but I wonder how long this one will last? I really like the post but hope to get more that I get more that 9 months out of it.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

I made the mistake of taking peoples word on forums that droppers were the way to go. Installed the Thomson myself and found it pretty easy. Works great with no issues so far. Only complaint is I have no use for it. Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering and never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way. Always kept my saddle 1" below optimal climbing height though but thats how I trained. Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all.

Anyways good product so far. Kind of gimmicky to me and just another expensive part to maintain that adds weight to my bike. I may end up selling and putting the money towards my dream bike right now... A 2015 cannondale 27.5 carbon jekyll.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been using this post for a few months without any major issues, but I did have to tighten the collar a time or two by hand. The other day I noticed the rubber o-ring under the collar was starting to crack, anyone else have this issue?







I've got the remote dropper version, picture was used to show what o-ring I was talking about.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, one of my older ones is doing that. You can probably just ping David and get the o-ring size and replace it.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Ramborage said:


> I made the mistake of taking peoples word on forums that droppers were the way to go. Installed the Thomson myself and found it pretty easy. Works great with no issues so far. Only complaint is I have no use for it. Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering and never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way. Always kept my saddle 1" below optimal climbing height though but thats how I trained. Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all.
> 
> Anyways good product so far. Kind of gimmicky to me and just another expensive part to maintain that adds weight to my bike. I may end up selling and putting the money towards my dream bike right now... A 2015 cannondale 27.5 carbon jekyll.


I understand what your are saying. If your local trails are not steep or just short steeps, like mine, then no need. I recently took off my dropper and installed a straight post (put the dropper on my bigger bike that I am more likely to do steeper and more extended downs). I am finding little difference going from dropper to straight, BUT, on those few sections that I actually used the dropper, I miss it.

Not certain I will install the dropper again, but I might. On the right trails, droppers are very useful. I even use one on my DH bike for lift service--entended for the flatter sections to get to the steeps, then drop for the steeps. Works very nice.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ramborage said:


> I made the mistake of taking peoples word on forums that droppers were the way to go. Installed the Thomson myself and found it pretty easy. Works great with no issues so far. Only complaint is I have no use for it. Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering and never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way. Always kept my saddle 1" below optimal climbing height though but thats how I trained. Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all.
> 
> Anyways good product so far. Kind of gimmicky to me and just another expensive part to maintain that adds weight to my bike. I may end up selling and putting the money towards my dream bike right now... A 2015 cannondale 27.5 carbon jekyll.


Umm, you actually have to drop a dropper to take advantage of the benefits of a dropper.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

Ramborage said:


> I made the mistake of taking peoples word on forums that droppers were the way to go. Installed the Thomson myself and found it pretty easy. Works great with no issues so far. Only complaint is I have no use for it. Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering and never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way. Always kept my saddle 1" below optimal climbing height though but thats how I trained. Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all.
> 
> Anyways good product so far. Kind of gimmicky to me and just another expensive part to maintain that adds weight to my bike. I may end up selling and putting the money towards my dream bike right now... A 2015 cannondale 27.5 carbon jekyll.


You're not using the dropper post.

1. "Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering" - then your saddle is not high enough which means you aren't getting max power out of your legs.
2. "Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all." This is because you don't climb steep enough hills or you aren't trying hard enough.
3. "never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way" - you aren't going into corners fast enough.


----------



## tomahawk84 (Apr 30, 2013)

xlash said:


> You're not using the dropper post.
> 
> 1. "Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering" - then your saddle is not high enough which means you aren't getting max power out of your legs.
> 2. "Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all." This is because you don't climb steep enough hills or you aren't trying hard enough.
> 3. "never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way" - you aren't going into corners fast enough.


^

I've been running my dropper for a little over a month, just had an issue where it creeps up super slow in the last 30-40mm of travel. Emailed Thomson, got a reply in less than 10 minutes, these guys are amazing. mailing the post to them today, That is the main reason why I chose Thomson for my first dropper. Warranty and customer service. I'll ride my fixed post for a while no problem, but after riding with the dropper I have no idea how to go back to a standard seat post!


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ive had mine for about 6months and no problems at all , ive left it partially dropped when travelling and when ive forgotten to raise after travelling and its been faultless...One thing id like is a revised fatter button....I cant locate the button in a place that feels natural to reach.........yet


----------



## tomahawk84 (Apr 30, 2013)

Andrewfuzzy said:


> Ive had mine for about 6months and no problems at all , ive left it partially dropped when travelling and when ive forgotten to raise after travelling and its been faultless...One thing id like is a revised fatter button....I cant locate the button in a place that feels natural to reach.........yet


I'd like to get my hands on that new remote too, hopefully they have it available to purchase.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

xlash said:


> You're not using the dropper post.
> 
> 1. "Can slide my but behind my saddle without lowering" - then your saddle is not high enough which means you aren't getting max power out of your legs.
> 2. "Climbing with the saddle higher doesn't really increase my speed much at all." This is because you don't climb steep enough hills or you aren't trying hard enough.
> 3. "never had an issue with cornering with the saddle in my way" - you aren't going into corners fast enough.


Pretty much all this is true. Problem is I have no problems descending without it. I make all my climbs, and yes cornering is my weakness. Dropped or not I still need to develop this technique. I watch guys carve corners like pros without droppers so a dropper is not needed for it.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Of course nobody NEEDS a dropper post. But that's not the point. For me the relevant question is: do I have more fun with a dropper post? And for me, the answer is a definite YES.

I have no problem getting my butt behind the seat without a dropper, even when the seat is at optimal height for pedaling efficiency. But the point of a dropper isn't just getting behind the seat. The beauty of dropping your seat 5 inches is that it opens up all kinds of space to move your body around. You can move front-to-back as necessary, all while keeping your center of gravity low, and not have to go up and over a seat. You can move side to side when slaloming through consecutive corners. And you've got all kinds of extra space vertically to absorb hits and landings.

All those benefits at the push of a button. I love it. Droppers have increased my fun-to-effort ratio on almost all my rides, so I'm a fan.


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

^ +1


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

Ramborage said:


> Pretty much all this is true. Problem is I have no problems descending without it. I make all my climbs, and yes cornering is my weakness. Dropped or not I still need to develop this technique. I watch guys carve corners like pros without droppers so a dropper is not needed for it.


Physically it would be impossible for a given rider to do better or the same without a dropper post than with. If you have no problem descending without it then you need to find a descend you can't without it (you don't have to but I'm just saying).


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

jboyd122 said:


> ^ +1


+2. Will never never ride without a dropper.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

+3, you don't need front and rear suspension or more then one gear ether, but I have more fun (and go faster) with all of the above. I only use my dropper 2 to 4 time a ride but it make some stuff go from a 8 to a 5 and the scary scale for me. also I can bunny hop about a foot more with the dropper!


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anybody tried the Thomson 27.2? I have the 30.9 and have had no trouble what so ever. From what I understand the 27.2 is slightly different.


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

OldHouseMan said:


> Has anybody tried the Thomson 27.2? I have the 30.9 and have had no trouble what so ever. From what I understand the 27.2 is slightly different.


I rode my 27.2 for the first time today, I've never used the other sizes so I can't compare.

It is an expensive luxury but I'm loving it thus far. Needs to get properly broken in. The crappy plastic cable guide broke.

Unfortunately, I need to re-route the cables. I'm out of town sans any cable tools, so had the shop install it. They did an ugly routing along the top tube even though I have space on the down tube since I have no front derailleur.

My question is, will normal shift cables work for replacement or do I have to get a replacement from Thomson? The cable itself is a heavier coiled type of cable. Maybe that question doesn't make sense, I'll call thomson tomorrow.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

shapethings said:


> I rode my 27.2 for the first time today, I've never used the other sizes so I can't compare.
> 
> It is an expensive luxury but I'm loving it thus far. Needs to get properly broken in. The crappy plastic cable guide broke.
> 
> ...


I used a normal shift cable and housing as I needed a longer cable on my Niner and wanted to piggyback the rear brake cable to route and its caused no problems whatsoever


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are working on one?

I had thought about swapping to the underseat lever but they stopped making it September 2014.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

shapethings said:


> Unfortunately, I need to re-route the cables. I'm out of town sans any cable tools, so had the shop install it. They did an ugly routing along the top tube even though I have space on the down tube since I have no front derailleur.


If they did a poor routing job, that's a possible cause to your broken cable guide. In my experience, the cable guide is very durable. When routing, you need to be attentive to the housing position in both the up and dropped positions. It shouldn't restrain the extension of the post going up, but when down it shouldn't move into any problem places (rear tire, drivetrain if downtube routing, etc).



shapethings said:


> My question is, will normal shift cables work for replacement or do I have to get a replacement from Thomson? The cable itself is a heavier coiled type of cable. Maybe that question doesn't make sense, I'll call thomson tomorrow.


This question has been asked earlier in the thread. Any derailleur cable/housing will work fine. But the Thomson one is intentionally more pliable/flexible to aid in routing, so is slightly more optimal.


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks, I am guilty of not reading the entire thread when looking into the cable replacement. I ordered a replacement guide and will get it sorted when I return home. 

Thomson told me:
"You can use Brake Housing and a Shifter cable which you can purchase locally."


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I swapped out the Thomson remote for an XFusion BAT remote. It's not as clean looking, but the position and cabling are way better. Lighter action as well.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

amish_matt said:


> I swapped out the Thomson remote for an XFusion BAT remote. It's not as clean looking, but the position and cabling are way better. Lighter action as well.
> 
> View attachment 927790


I wonder if it's as user friendly for riders with a front derailleur. I'll get a Covert or something similar in reliability and price in the distant future when I can afford one but I stayed away from the X-Fusion because of that remote. I didn't want to risk scenarios where I was hitting the remote instead of the shifter and vice versa.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

amish_matt said:


> View attachment 927790


Curious, what fender is that shown in your photo?


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

xlash: The remote works on either side of the bars, and can be positioned on top, below, or anywhere in between just by rotating the mount.

Simplemind: It's homemade. It's this template and a flexible cutting board from Target: http://rowerowy.tczew.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/HCC_MudGuard.pdf


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

amish_matt said:


> xlash: The remote works on either side of the bars, and can be positioned on top, below, or anywhere in between just by rotating the mount.
> 
> Simplemind: It's homemade. It's this template and a flexible cutting board from Target: http://rowerowy.tczew.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/HCC_MudGuard.pdf


Ah yes, thanks. I have seen that pattern before, but not with the decal! 

RE the cable/remote, were you using the original Thompson remote or the new one (I think they made a change). I'm asking because I haven't installed my Covert yet and if the new remote lever is still an issue, I'll figure out how to use my old XTR front derailleur lever instead.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My post isn't a covert, so it would have a slightly different remote than yours.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been running the Covert for 4-5 months now and really like the lever designed to be used with the Covert. There is a separate MTBR thread here for the covert with pictures showing it. The Covert lever has more rounded corners & the cable ends are opposite the non-Covert.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

mbcracken said:


> I've been running the Covert for 4-5 months now and really like the lever designed to be used with the Covert. There is a separate MTBR thread here for the covert with pictures showing it. The Covert lever has more rounded corners & the cable ends are opposite the non-Covert.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


I'm pretty happy with the newer Covert lever as well. The original dropper lever I didn't care for much, I had that on another bike. I recently modded an XT front shifter to use as the lever. Feels pretty good in the garage, but first ride will be today. We'll see how it does, then I'll decide if I will mod another shifter for the Covert lever.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

rscecil007 said:


> I recently modded an XT front shifter to use as the lever. Feels pretty good in the garage, but first ride will be today. We'll see how it does, then I'll decide if I will mod another shifter for the Covert lever.


Please give some feedback on the XT lever, as that's my alternative as well.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Simplemind said:


> Please give some feedback on the XT lever, as that's my alternative as well.


Will do.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Simplemind said:


> Ah yes, thanks. I have seen that pattern before, but not with the decal!
> 
> RE the cable/remote, were you using the original Thompson remote or the new one (I think they made a change). I'm asking because I haven't installed my Covert yet and if the new remote lever is still an issue, I'll figure out how to use my old XTR front derailleur lever instead.


check it Pro bike: Jared Graves' Yeti SB6c - BikeRadar


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

There is another thread on the Covert dropper where I listed what you need to make a front shifter work the Covert dropper. I got the info listed there straight from Graves' mechanic.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the Graves article a while back and that gave me the idea. That little set screw cable stop is the key, but I don't have any idea where to get one of those?

That said, the Covert lever is pretty well thought out. It's a bit more travel to actuate than I'd prefer.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

The Fox Dos has the best lever... check it out.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Trail_Blazer said:


> The Fox Dos has the best lever... check it out.


You are right, I have a DOSS. Too bad they don't offer a Covert, or I wouldn't switch.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Simplemind said:


> Yeah, I saw the Graves article a while back and that gave me the idea. That little set screw cable stop is the key, but I don't have any idea where to get one of those?
> 
> That said, the Covert lever is pretty well thought out. It's a bit more travel to actuate than I'd prefer.


Here' you go, it's linked in my post here: http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/thomson-covert-dropper-thread-896692-3.html#post11468400


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

rscecil007 said:


> There is another thread on the Covert dropper where I listed what you need to make a front shifter work the Covert dropper. I got the info listed there straight from Graves' mechanic.


Nice! I just saw that a min ago and looks like it's a couple months old...I'm always behind the times...


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*I used this much locktight*








It seeped onto o ring, as I hand tightened. Then used strap wrench, which didn't work very well. We'll see over a few weeks. Otherwise I need to buy the proper sized wrench.


----------



## tomahawk84 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got my post back from service. They fixed it right up no issues. I bought it because the 2 year guarantee. Hopefully it lasts more than a few rides tnis time.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, mine finally bit the dust. Bummer. As you can see 2 posts above, my collar loosened. That progressed into NON EXTENSION, SLURPING ISSUE others have talked about. I was riding bike 2 or 3 rides with weird creaking. Figured it was bottom bracket (Damn EBB) as that needs to be serviced each year. It wasn't. It turned out to be loose collar, and all my memories of this thread came back to me. This Thomson Dropper post has seen 20 hours of off road use since new. I had shoulder injury, so this post was used on ROAD RIDES for another 30 hours. Road rides call for 3 or 4 uses of dropper at most. 1 or 2 downhills and 1 or 2 red lights that I actually stop at. Funny, $400 post, and I use for comfort to stop at red lights. Any way, less than 50 hours and fail. That's the facts. 50 hour product at this point, just starting to get back onto dirt rides. I love the THOMSON stems and regular posts I have been using in years past, and I have good opinion on Warranty from reading here, on MTBR. So thanks everyone, and I think Thomson should thank everyone for keeping it positive, in light of a product release that has some quirks. So, going forward, I see my responsibility to keep everyone posted as to what happens, as this is not the most positive review. The score as I see it on MY bikes is: KS LEV, 1. Thomson Elite Dropper, 0


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

In fairness, I should add KS has been at this for years, with their own learning curve. Thomson is new to this market, and I do like the both brands of dropper posts. I was leaning towards the Thomson, as the one I like slightly better. Considering I had loose collar within 40 hours of LIGHT use, it seems I have an early version. Man, these posts are EXPENSIVE! Whatever manufacturer makes a bullet proof one should run away with the market, if they know how to sell. GD?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

David Parret from Thomson emailed me next business day, said to return. Fast response for sure.


----------



## tomahawk84 (Apr 30, 2013)

hoolie said:


> Well, mine finally bit the dust. Bummer. As you can see 2 posts above, my collar loosened. That progressed into NON EXTENSION, SLURPING ISSUE others have talked about. I was riding bike 2 or 3 rides with weird creaking. Figured it was bottom bracket (Damn EBB) as that needs to be serviced each year. It wasn't. It turned out to be loose collar, and all my memories of this thread came back to me. This Thomson Dropper post has seen 20 hours of off road use since new. I had shoulder injury, so this post was used on ROAD RIDES for another 30 hours. Road rides call for 3 or 4 uses of dropper at most. 1 or 2 downhills and 1 or 2 red lights that I actually stop at. Funny, $400 post, and I use for comfort to stop at red lights. Any way, less than 50 hours and fail. That's the facts. 50 hour product at this point, just starting to get back onto dirt rides. I love the THOMSON stems and regular posts I have been using in years past, and I have good opinion on Warranty from reading here, on MTBR. So thanks everyone, and I think Thomson should thank everyone for keeping it positive, in light of a product release that has some quirks. So, going forward, I see my responsibility to keep everyone posted as to what happens, as this is not the most positive review. The score as I see it on MY bikes is: KS LEV, 1. Thomson Elite Dropper, 0


I don't mind paying for the Thomson for the 2 year guarantee and phenomenal customer service. I've got mine back and haven't had any issues yet, I've put another 15 or so hours on the post, most notably a local epic for 25 miles then another 20 mile ride a day later. The post got wet and dirty it seems to be doing well.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I generally agree, however, most of the parts on my bikes don't fail. It sucks. It's one thing to read about, it's another to take seatpost off, package it, go to Post Office, pay $19 to ship it across the country (paid for $400 insurance). I get home after work and look at a useless bike with no seat. Most of these dropper posts have problems. Don't get me wrong, I'm addicted now, so I will take my lumps. I pay for top quality parts, and I don't usually deal with warranty issues from parts failing. Sure, I break stuff here and there, but the dropper post failures are somewhat common, and I think inexcusable from most manufacturers. Bad track record, just bad. Thomson, KS, Reverb, Kronolog, all need to step up there game, and are making headway, but I want these dropper posts to work well.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well mine has also developed the "squishy suspension" feel after 45 hours of use this season. Will this be the trend, having to get it serviced once a year? I had hoped that paying for a Thomson would keep you from having to worry about these issues.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

After only one and half month of light use I think I'm going to sell mine before the problems start. Was doing just fine with a stationary post that cost 1/4 of this. Gonna lose my but off on buying this post too but had to see what the hype was all about. I can say it did not "transform" the way I ride like others claim. It's a neat device, but did not save me any time when running laps on my trails. Can see it being more fun if my trails had jumps and lots of steep downhills though.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Follow up. Thomson was great as far as repairing my post. I am happy at this point that they fixed a faulty product. 2 week ordeal to ship back and forth, $19 to mail insured. I was a bit surprised they sent back used cable, and no cable end (10 cent item, but I don't have 'em in my house), same post I sent them, so maybe they are feeling the pressure? Others got new post to replace used one. KS LEV failed, so score is 0 to 0 in my book, and an unusable bike in background of photo. Shopping for a GRAVITY DROPPER, that fits both bikes with a shim. I need 3 posts for 2 bikes I guess, if I want to ride. I will be excited when one of these manufactures make a product that is reliable.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

2nd one, developed side to side and up/down play about 1-2mm each.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

I have not experienced any issues. This is my first dropper. The set up was easy. I love being able to adjust on the trail. Flawless so far.

I use it quite a bit I am adjusting slightly for a different feel on single track downhills all the way down. 

I have probably 30-40 hours on it


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm kinda thinking Thomson should have held back on calling this thing ELITE. Maybe they should have just called it their dropper post and waited until all the bugs were worked out before they called it an ELITE dropper post. Sounds like they have great customer service but I personally would like to buy bike gear that is so good I never have to use their customer service. On the plus side, I think these manufacturers are getting closer to making a bomb proof dropper post. By bomb proof, I mean out of the box the thing works flawlessly for 2-3 years with no complete failures or need to be sent in for service.


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Now mine doesn't return to top without pulling it up. I can feel it grinding, I suspect some dirt got past the seal. And of course I can't just do a disassemble, clean, lube, reassemble, I have to send it it for servicing. :-/


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Just adding my continued good experience to offset some of the bad: I've been on my post since last August without an issue.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm looking at getting another dropper. I had a KS LEV on my old bike, but sold it along with the bike. It was a good post, but the reviews I've seen for KS service are either horrible or non-existent. If the reliability and price are on par with each other, service would be the deciding factor. I can either get this for $324 from Wiggle, or the KS LEV for about $350.


----------



## mtunnah (Apr 5, 2008)

UtahJohn said:


> Now mine doesn't return to top without pulling it up. I can feel it grinding, I suspect some dirt got past the seal. And of course I can't just do a disassemble, clean, lube, reassemble, I have to send it it for servicing. :-/


I've gone through 2 Thomson dropper posts in 5 months. Both times the post had to be pulled up to return to full extension. The first one developed issues after 2 months of riding. The second one that I was sent stopped working after 1 week. Needless to say I am frustrated that such a reputable company has made a product that is not performing to expectation. I bought the Thomson because I love the quality and craftsmanship of their products, however think they rushed to market. Anyways, I am hopeful the 3rd post arrives and works well over the long term.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the problems with your tomson. I have GDs on both my bikes, you won't be disappointed in reliability. One of the posts has had to be regreased, just normal maintenance, it took me 15 minutes total. The GDs have wod flawlessly.

The drawback to he GD to me is the lever, it is big and hard to find a good place on the bar. On my bike with a 1X setup no front shifter problem is solved, Rh switch upside down on left side perfect position. With a front shifter it is more awkward.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

How has their service been?



mtunnah said:


> I've gone through 2 Thomson dropper posts in 5 months. Both times the post had to be pulled up to return to full extension. The first one developed issues after 2 months of riding. The second one that I was sent stopped working after 1 week. Needless to say I am frustrated that such a reputable company has made a product that is not performing to expectation. I bought the Thomson because I love the quality and craftsmanship of their products, however think they rushed to market. Anyways, I am hopeful the 3rd post arrives and works well over the long term.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

UtahJohn said:


> Now mine doesn't return to top without pulling it up. I can feel it grinding, I suspect some dirt got past the seal. And of course I can't just do a disassemble, clean, lube, reassemble, I have to send it it for servicing. :-/


got exactly the same problem with mine, been riding it for less than 6 months.
it also sacks a couple of centimeters, when seated in full extension.
Winter slush/mud haven't even arrived yet, so I'm guessing it wont be getting any better

really hoped it was a set and forget kinda post..


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I hope their support is good, because I just ordered one from MerlinCycles. I couldn't pass it up for $300, so hopefully it works well. I've had good experience with the KS LEV, but recent reports of their customer service (or lack thereof) turned me off. And from talking with the LBS, there really isn't a post on the market totally without problems. I'll be sure to post back in this thread as I put some hours on it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> And from talking with the LBS, there really isn't a post on the market totally without problems.


I wonder why that is the case?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I wonder why that is the case?


I'm assuming because it's a moving part subject to rider weight smashing on it, exposed to dirt and the occasional crash. Trying to make a post that's robust, operates smoothly, doesn't weigh a lot, and doesn't break the bank, intended for a relatively small market segment sounds like a challenge. I think it's similar to any product at an early stage of development.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine stopped returning to the very top. Sent it in and was fixed/replaced. Works great now! We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I'm assuming because it's a moving part subject to rider weight smashing on it, exposed to dirt and the occasional crash. Trying to make a post that's robust, operates smoothly, doesn't weigh a lot, and doesn't break the bank, intended for a relatively small market segment sounds like a challenge. I think it's similar to any product at an early stage of development.


Hmmm, kinda sounds like a fork or shock.


----------



## mtunnah (Apr 5, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> How has their service been?


Service has been good through the canadian distributor. Relatively quick turnaround and a new post.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL, oddly enough that's been my experience with just about every moving part on a bike. With the exception of my Sektor Coil fork...that thing was bulletproof!

Durability, light weight, inexpensive: pick two!



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hmmm, kinda sounds like a fork or shock.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

After a couple of rides, I'm pleased with the Thomson. The only gripe I have at this point is the lever. I much prefer the KS LEV mount, integrated into an ODI type lock-on grip. Has anyone tried to use the KS LEV lever with their Thomson? Seems like they're both mechanical cable actuated so it should work, just not sure about the cable end size.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> After a couple of rides, I'm pleased with the Thomson. The only gripe I have at this point is the lever. I much prefer the KS LEV mount, integrated into an ODI type lock-on grip. Has anyone tried to use the KS LEV lever with their Thomson? Seems like they're both mechanical cable actuated so it should work, just not sure about the cable end size.


Yes, I hate the Thomson lever too. I have used a KS carbon lever for ages and it works fine. I have a second Thomson dropper and ordered a KS Southpaw lever at the same time and this works perfectly too. I prefer the Southpaw.


----------



## Joshua Albrechtsen (Mar 20, 2014)

My Thomson Dropper has been through some pretty rough crashes. I messed up the cable once but replaced it. The dropper had been excellent through it all. When I ordered my post at first, it came and had the problem many have stated, where the last 1/4" of travel didn't happen unless I pulled the seat up. I emailed and they promptly replaced it. Service was no hassle. They mailed me a replacement before I had even mailed my first one back in. I'll stick with Thomson going forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

MrBadger said:


> I have a second Thomson dropper and ordered a KS Southpaw lever at the same time and this works perfectly too. I prefer the Southpaw.


Good to hear...this was exactly the setup I was wondering about...Thomson Covert Elite and KS Southpaw...your Thomson is the Covert, yes?


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

MattMay said:


> Good to hear...this was exactly the setup I was wondering about...Thomson Covert Elite and KS Southpaw...your Thomson is the Covert, yes?


Ah, no. Mine is external cable. Isn't the cable the other way around on the covert post, with the nipple at the post end? If so, you would need a knarp at the remote end. Not nearly so tidy!!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep...that's what I was wondering about...thanks for clearing it up for me! Didn't know much about the Southpaw and KS has little spec info on it.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Do any of you have experience with the Thomson lever and gripshift? I'm thinking about using a Thomson post on a bike with a 2x gearing. From what I can see, it doesn't look like an ideal set-up.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

OldHouseMan said:


> Do any of you have experience with the Thomson lever and gripshift? I'm thinking about using a Thomson post on a bike with a 2x gearing. From what I can see, it doesn't look like an ideal set-up.


You sound like you're looking for the bluetooth version, quite honestly. Heck, if your frame doesn't even have stealth routing, then you kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> Do any of you have experience with the Thomson lever and gripshift? I'm thinking about using a Thomson post on a bike with a 2x gearing. From what I can see, it doesn't look like an ideal set-up.


Our group of riders has 3 Thomson droppers with one of them being stealth. We all run 2x but with Shimano shifters...never been a problem with shifting for any of us. Not exactly gripshift but may partially answer your question...I hope.

Cheers,
Mike

Edit: typo


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

mbcracken said:


> Our group of riders has 3 Thomson droppers with one of them being stealth. We all run 2x but with Shimano shifters...never been a problem with shifting for any of us. Not exactly gripshift but may partially answer your question...I hope.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike
> ...


He is saying the the gripshifters will prevent you from reaching the lever.

IMO, swap to trigger shifters, or run the manual lever under the seat.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

hoolie said:


> I generally agree, however, most of the parts on my bikes don't fail. It sucks. It's one thing to read about, it's another to take seatpost off, package it, go to Post Office, pay $19 to ship it across the country (paid for $400 insurance). I get home after work and look at a useless bike with no seat. Most of these dropper posts have problems. Don't get me wrong, I'm addicted now, so I will take my lumps. I pay for top quality parts, and I don't usually deal with warranty issues from parts failing. Sure, I break stuff here and there, but the dropper post failures are somewhat common, and I think inexcusable from most manufacturers. Bad track record, just bad. Thomson, KS, Reverb, Kronolog, all need to step up there game, and are making headway, *but I want these dropper posts to work well.*


You could get a Gravity dropper. Plenty of 6-7-8 year old ones still out there working perfectly.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

hoolie said:


> View attachment 937412
> Follow up. Thomson was great as far as repairing my post. I am happy at this point that they fixed a faulty product. 2 week ordeal to ship back and forth, $19 to mail insured. I was a bit surprised they sent back used cable, and no cable end (10 cent item, but I don't have 'em in my house), same post I sent them, so maybe they are feeling the pressure? Others got new post to replace used one. KS LEV failed, so score is 0 to 0 in my book, and an unusable bike in background of photo. Shopping for a GRAVITY DROPPER, that fits both bikes with a shim. I need 3 posts for 2 bikes I guess, if I want to ride. I will be excited when one of these manufactures make a product that is reliable.


Great idea to get a GD and the shims to use on either bike as a spare. I have been riding GD for 9-10 months now, bought the 27.2 size so i could shim to other bikes, I have one for each bike that i have and with their reliability and easy DIY service, I don't feel the need for a spare. But totally get where you are coming from, it is tough riding without them.


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm choked, Thomson won't reply to my requests for information on how to warranty a sticky Elite Dropper Post. Been close to a month, multiple requests.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

^^ Did you try filling out this online form?

Warranty Registration | Return Merchandise Authorization


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, several weeks ago.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Having just bought one of these posts due to being fed up with KS customer service I'm not pleased to hear this


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I filled it out again just now, let's see what happens. I'll give them a Mulligan due to the Holidays.


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

This post is a SOLID piece of work. I've had mine for a year and a half and it's been outstanding. No problems. We ride in a LOT of sloppy conditions here and the seals have been stellar. Same great action since day one. Changed the cable a couple of times that's it. 

It's probably been the most reliable thing on my bike since I bought it, apart from my shimano crankset!

Highly recommended


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been riding mine since last June in a variety of conditions, most of which has been rain and mud. The post has performed flawlessly until recently when it developed a bit of play. It'd sink down a few mm when putting weight on the saddle, and felt "crunchy" in that small amount of play. Otherwise performed as it should. 
Since I was swapping frames out and would be without a built bike for a few weeks, I decided to contact Thomson and see about a warranty claim for the play that had developed. Within a few hours Dave replied to my email and told me to send the post in. After a couple days in GA, my post was sent back to me working like the day it was new. I've had a couple Crank Bros. droppers, several Reverb's, and now the Thomons Elite. I'll be keeping my Thomson until I decide to upgrade to their covert model.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

UtahJohn said:


> I filled it out again just now, let's see what happens. I'll give them a Mulligan due to the Holidays.


My LBS did the warranty paperwork for me and it was a gift from my wife (not bought at their shop). Heck, I hadn't even noticed the failure to return quickly all the way to the top. They saw it, called me and asked me if I wanted them to get it replaced under warranty. Do you work with an LBS? They might get a faster response.

Sent from my iPad (so I blame autocorrect for the spellin' errs)


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I re-submitted, and this time got a response within 24hrs. The post is with them, I'm awaiting it's return, and will update this thread.


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

UtahJohn said:


> I re-submitted, and this time got a response within 24hrs. The post is with them, I'm awaiting it's return, and will update this thread.


That's more like the response I got from them. My post developed some play late last year, I emailed them, got a response a couple hours later, sent them the post, and had a new one back within a week.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

How did you end up removing the stripped screw? Thanks!



zapucky said:


> I had the same issue with the cable slipping, and they sent me a new bolt. The original bolt is on the right, it's basically just a cylinder. The new bolt on the left has fewer threads, so it screws in further, and has a thin metal bit that sticks out further into the channel where the cable goes:
> 
> View attachment 819808
> 
> ...


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Reporting back. Thomson replaced my seatpost which was sticking, and quite stiff in it's movement. It's got a new SN, so whatever was wrong was terminal. So Thomson definitely stepped up and took care of me.

I'll install it tomorrow, and hopefully have a ride on it within a week.


----------



## barenal (Sep 10, 2010)

I just picked up a Thomson dropper today and am installing it right now. How/where did you guys install the barrel adjuster? Can someone take a photo of how they did theirs so I can see?

Thanks!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I put mine 3-4 inches from lever, installed left side cuz I'm 1x11. Will post pic tomorrow..


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

barenal said:


> I just picked up a Thomson dropper today and am installing it right now. How/where did you guys install the barrel adjuster? Can someone take a photo of how they did theirs so I can see?
> 
> Thanks!












Pardon gold Jagwire bling.


----------



## barenal (Sep 10, 2010)

Is that a different remote? It looks much more comfortable than mine! (And thanks for the pic).


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's the remote from the covert dropper, and it's mounted upside down.


----------



## eastshorebiker (Nov 21, 2010)

Why did you mount it upside down, wouldn't it get damaged in a crash?


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I mounted it upside down after trying it rightside up cuz it's easier on my thumb and the cable bend is less. It would be a very strange crash that resulted in damage due purely to mount direction.


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

jackhammer said:


> View attachment 971507


that looks like a much more natural position thumb actuation to me...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

MattMay said:


> I mounted it upside down after trying it rightside up cuz it's easier on my thumb and the cable bend is less. It would be a very strange crash that resulted in damage due purely to mount direction.


More stuff sticking out to catch on in a crash. But if its comfy, no wrong way to mount it.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Add me to the Thompson list. Just ordered my first dropper, been on hold for years.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been covered,but is there a weight limit on these posts?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought mine in January and have about 5 rides on it and unfortunately it has developed like 5-10mm of free play(up and down free play)

will fill out warranty online tonight(need serial number)


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

quick Thomson warranty update !!!!!!!

Thomson warranty service is as good as it gets !!!!

Sent my dropper back exactly one week ago and it's now back on my bike 

one week total including shipping both ways 

that's like instant turn around..

and makes me happy with my decision to go with the Thomson dropper..


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

2 months ago mine developed a freezing problem when lowered, I had to push it up in position manually.
Sent mail to thomson... Still no answer...
i'm worried


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

How did the service work? You contacted Thomson directly and shipped it to them, and the turnaround was one week? What was the cost?



_rich_ said:


> quick Thomson warranty update !!!!!!!
> 
> Thomson warranty service is as good as it gets !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

dump said:


> How did the service work? You contacted Thomson directly and shipped it to them, and the turnaround was one week? What was the cost?


1st thing you do is fill out this form and send it to Thomson..

Warranty Registration | Return Merchandise Authorization

then they will send you a reply that you print out and return with your post..

I paid postage for my return only($10-12 ish)...the work was under warranty.

and yes I got mine back in 7 day including shipping BOTH ways...Im from Connecticut and Thomson is in Georgia....FANTASTIC SERVICE IMO !!!!!


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

ironbelly said:


> 2 months ago mine developed a freezing problem when lowered, I had to push it up in position manually.
> Sent mail to thomson... Still no answer...
> i'm worried


Update:
Still no answer from Thomson, but in the meantime I discovered that my cable housing stop under the head of the post, the one with the small cam bolted on is broken....
The problem is this for sure.
I can see that the spare is avaiable in their webshop for 14.95$, but not for non-u.s. Citizens.
I'm from Italy, and I can't find a spare here......

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up rich!



_rich_ said:


> 1st thing you do is fill out this form and send it to Thomson..
> 
> Warranty Registration | Return Merchandise Authorization
> 
> ...


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

ironbelly said:


> Update:
> Still no answer from Thomson, but in the meantime I discovered that my cable housing stop under the head of the post, the one with the small cam bolted on is broken....
> The problem is this for sure.
> I can see that the spare is avaiable in their webshop for 14.95$, but not for non-u.s. Citizens.
> ...


Update 2:
I have been contacted by Robert from Thomson, they are kindly shipping the spare to Italy.
Wow!!!
Superb customer care!!!

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

ironbelly said:


> Update 2:
> I have been contacted by Robert from Thomson, they are kindly shipping the spare to Italy.
> Wow!!!
> Superb customer care!!!


YES.....Robert @ Thomson is the person I was dealing with and he is as good as it gets !!!!!!!!

customer service does not get any better than this guy

It makes me VERY happy I went with a Thomson when deciding on a dropper post ....


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had the 27.2 dropper for six months now and it has been a fantastic upgrade, add me to the club that can't imagine riding without one now.

However, mine has developed some side to side play now. I've ready different accounts and wanted to know if this something that is accepted as "normal"?

Thanks!


----------



## locktonimage (Apr 18, 2015)

Any word on when the 2016 droppers are released?


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Did the a Graves' mod on a Covert Elite dropper... Works great! It's a must have for perfect ergonomics...


----------



## neilneilorangepeel (Dec 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell where the serial number on the Thomson Dropper Posts would be located please? Would like to find it so that I can register for the warranty. Just in case of course.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

it's on the bottom of the post ...example 1245-2P-0045


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

My new thompson dropper has about just a few rides on it. Yesterday I noticed that it doesnt rise up all the way last part of stroke (inch). When I push on the lever I can compress dropper with my finger about an inch then it goes to normal compression. Any thoughts? There is no play in dropper. Correction. There is play in the cam.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

They're pretty sensitive to cable tension, and too much can cause the post to drop really easily.

I just pulled mine off because I thought it needed serviced/warrantied (was sinking about 1/4" in it's travel), and noticed the cam screw (the bigger one of the two at the post head) was really loose. I tightened that up and the immediate result was the post dropping all the way with the slightest pressure. 

I loosened the grub screw that holds the cable tension, and let the lever relax, then retightened it and it perfect now, won't move down a mm with all my weight on it.

It may not be your issue, but tighten those screws and check your cable tension, it's worth a try.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

stumpynerd said:


> My new thompson dropper has about just a few rides on it. Yesterday I noticed that it doesnt rise up all the way last part of stroke (inch). When I push on the lever I can compress dropper with my finger about an inch then it goes to normal compression. Any thoughts? There is no play in dropper. Correction. There is play in the cam.


Talked with Thompson, sounds like I have a bad cartridge. Not very dependable considering I only have 3 or 4 rides on the thing.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

That sucks. At least their warranty is fast.

Mine has been solid for almost two years until this little issue, which I think is a non-issue.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, bummer. I gonna see if Jenson will just send me another one. So I dont have to deal with this lemon.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it possible to limit or lower where the top position is on these posts? On full insertion into my frame the 125mm internal routing Thomson post is too tall in the full up position for my frame. I like being able to stand up, hit the lever and have it jump back to my ideal top position. Just wondering if there is a hack that would do that. I realize its infinitely adjustable between bottom and top, but that really isn't convenient to find the ideal top position while riding.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Well looks like I have to send post back to Thompson after only 3 rides. Jenson said they will not send another one and have to go through Thompson. What a waste of money plus I have to cover costs for shipping.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

I purchased one of the early thomson droppers. Earlier this year I sent the post back for the recommended service after 2 years. I just got it back. It was 6 weeks from drop off to getting the call to come pick it up. Cost was $126 CAD. 

The process looked something like:
- Contacted Thomson inquiring about service, who said contact Live to Play Sports (Canadian distributor/service partner).
- Contacted Live to Play Sports via phone and they said I need to take it to my local shop that carries Thomson parts.
- Dropped it off at my local shop. They had never seen a thomson dropper before and were a bit confused at first. "you didn't buy it here, etc."
- A week later they called and said it would be no more than $120 for service. (which seemed a bit higher than I was expecting)
- A month goes by with no contact, so I call them up and inquire. They say to sit tight.
- A week later the post comes in.

Rather than service the post, they just sent me a new one (which was a bit surprising).

I'm envious of US guys who are talking about 1 week service... and what I imagine is less than $126.


----------



## Bozak The Rigid (Mar 17, 2011)

_rich_ said:


> it's on the bottom of the post ...example 1245-2P-0045


Many thanks _rich_


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Just submitted my warranty form on Thomson website. Hopefully they send me a new post, considering this one only has 3 rides on it.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

How long did it take you guys before you heard back from Thompson on RMA? Still waiting on response.


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

my post is a month old and it has up/down and side to side play (bout a millimeter) but w/e ima ride with it till it stops working since i cant even notice it when im sitting on it.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

SRALPH said:


> Is it possible to limit or lower where the top position is on these posts? On full insertion into my frame the 125mm internal routing Thomson post is too tall in the full up position for my frame. I like being able to stand up, hit the lever and have it jump back to my ideal top position. Just wondering if there is a hack that would do that. I realize its infinitely adjustable between bottom and top, but that really isn't convenient to find the ideal top position while riding.


This is one disadvantage to a long-ish travel dropper. What you need is a shorter travel dropper post. You're in luck . . . maybe . . .

Thomson's bike blog mentioned on March 4th 2014 that they were testing a travel shortening service that would "be available soon." Fast forward 14 months and its still not available. When I prodded them on this recently, they said they were still working on it, and it should be available sometime this summer.

Basically you'd send in your post, pay a service fee ($20? $50? $100? I have no idea) and they would send you back your same post but with a shorter top out. Presumably they will have some incremental reduction lengths (say 10mm, 20mm or 30mm) that you would choose.

I definitely wouldn't try to hack it. At a minimum you'll risk voiding your warranty.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Update on shifter (posted also in Covert thread): My local expert mechanic (shoutout to Win at Win's Wheels, Westlake Village, CA) was able to do a Graves-like shifter hack using a KS Southpaw, with the hack at the shifter end, not the post end. He took a small aluminum cylinder, ground one end to fit into the Southpaw, drilled a hole for a set screw, and voila! Love it...minimal throw, almost push-button-like.


----------



## DEH (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a problem with my previously perfectly operating Thomson Elite Dropper post. It was sticking a little at the top of its travel so took it to my LBS to get it worked on before my current weeklong Fruita trip. Now the lever is so hard to push it has rendered the seatpost almost useless. I have to use my entire hand - pushing with my palm - to get enough pressure. I worked on it last night to take the play out of the cable that I noticed but really didn't help. Any ideas?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

DEH said:


> Any ideas?


Hate to say it, but it should NEVER operate with that much difficulty. It's back to the LBS side they had their hands on it last.


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

DEH said:


> Any ideas?


I'm assuming that you've tried actuating it from the lever on the post to make sure that it's the post that's the problem, and that they didn't just crush the cable housing while working on it? But yes, if it's the post, head back to the LBS....


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

My Covert has crapped out after about 4-5 rides. Started sticking after 2nd or 3rd ride, but was still working okay. Last inch or so wouldn't come up. This past weekend, it basically stopped returning altogether, and seems more resistant when lowering as well (played with cable tension, seat collar tension, etc). Pretty bummed.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Quick update, received brand new post from Thomson. Great customer service. Let see how long this one lasts


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, mine died after 4 months. Actuation got progressively slower until it would take nearly ten seconds for the post to rise back to fully extended. Tried different cables, etc. My mech says internal hydraulics, even tho no detectable oil leak...maybe a valve or something. Back to Thompson it goes.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thomson sent me a new post within a week. Great customer service, just hope this one lasts longer .


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Not to rub it in, but Mine has been working flawlessly since December. Although I've noticed a bit of loose play in the post, still works amazing. 

Now if I could just track down the creaking noise on the bike I'd be a happy camper. 


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Quick question:

Will a SLX front shifter work for the control mod? I have one laying around. Don't have an XT or XTR laying around to look at for comparison before I go screw with things.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Stumpynerd, same issue here. Post does not want to return last inch. Checked tension, broke out paper instructions and went through it all again. Customer service is great, they told me to send it back. They replaced cartridge last Oct, so it lasted about 80 rides. Pretty lame device if you ask me. I really like the Thomson post better than my KS LEV (same repair schedule for the most part). I also like everything about the THOMSON, better than my old specialized command post Blacklight, KS Lev, or Gravity Dropper. Thomson should make a nicer version of Gravity Dropper, people want a dropper post that does not fail. The KS LEV is totally easy to rebuild, change oil, but it starts to fail FAST (Stretched string, air in oil). I am done with KS, as I have no confidence in it for road trips, but the rebuildable aspect of it is cool. Just bought a Gravity Dropper to replace LEV, so that's a sale Thomson lost out on. Hopefully this next cartridge will last longer than 8 months. These things are really expensive, addictive, and finicky. I wonder what the failure / success rate is?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Coolest thing about the Gravity Dropper is the shim. I don't need it for 5 SPOT, the bike it lives on now, but I can add shim for my NINER whenever I send Thomson in for repairs! Sad that I need to plan like that. 

Edit 6/27/15: the Gravity Dropper is installed, and boy is that boot UGLY! I can't wait to get Thomson back on, and move GD to other bike. The GD is genius mechanism. If Thomson made a spring loaded mechanical dropper, but more BLING, they would run away with the market. GD is really dropping the ball, by not making their post a bit nicer looking. GD action is really awesome in person, but not buttery smooth like a hydraulic post.


----------



## BigKidOnBike (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got my 3rd Thomson Dropper back from the Thomson crew. 2nd one had 5 mm side to side play. They received my warranty inquiry quickly and with no hesitation. Since I recently got into a new frame (with stealth port), I went ahead and asked if I could get the Covert model (I was sending back the original model). They gladly obliged! Their customer service has won me over AGAIN! Surely don't like dealing with problems but I'm in agreement with one of the comments I read some time ago about inherent problems with using +- 30mm tubes on a component that sees these kinds of forces/probably won't get rid of these problems until bigger tubes (both post and frame, of course) start getting utilized. Until then, at least we're working with a company that 'makes it right'! I'm in for Thomson products!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree. I can't wait to get Thomson post back, it's great. They do make me feel secure with their warranty support. Wish they were on west coast.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine came back within ten biz days, but I'm putting on a backup bike. During the two weeks the Cover Elite was out I ran across the new KS Lev Integra, with the new black stanchion to match my Pike. I stuck it on the scale: 474g. It works amazing with the KS Southpaw. Sorry Thomson, think the Lev wins here on weight, performance, and looks.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

THOMSON DROPPER POST CUSTOMER SERVICE ROCKS! Plain and simple. It may be a hassle to send stuff in for warranty, but Thomson fixed my post by giving me a new one. I had sent post from CA to GA last week for the second time in 8 months. If they had put a new cartridge in, I would have been happy, as the post was in mint condition for 1 year old (probably 110 rides). But as usual, they went above and beyond, by replacing sagging post. So, I now have a new Thomson Dropper, and a new Gravity Dropper on other bike. KS LEV is going on the auction block (LEV is pretty damn good, and rebuildable at home, but the GD is just so reliable!). Buy a Thomson knowing that they take care of their customers. I wish all of these dropper post companies the best, as it is a great technology. Nobody comes close to Gravity Dropper for durability yet. I hope this new Thomson post lasts 2 or 3 years, starting with today's ride.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Updating to share my recent experience: 

After almost two years (right at the end of my warranty period) I finally sent my post in for service/warranty. For the last few months, it was loosing about 1/8" of travel when weighted. I adjusted the seat higher to compensate but started noticing some "crunch" from grit under the seal and some light scoring on the post from the grit. Still totally functional, it never failed catastrophically in any way, but I figured it was time to send it in.

I requested a return authorization using the online form and got an automated response with a reference number immediately. Within minutes (literally) I had an email from Karen instructing me to send it in for repair/warranty. I shipped it out last Monday, and today I had a brand new post at my door. One week turnaround. 

That's why I continue to buy premium parts from companies like Thomson.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I originally read that the 125mm drop was internally adjustable to 100mm. Can anyone confirm if this is correct? If so, has anyone done this and is it possible with the stealth model?


----------



## Rohai (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi folks,

recently got the covert version. after just 2 rides the stanchion is developing slight free play. i read in this thread some of you guys had this problem and managed to solve it with some tightening using some wrench. Care to share some pics of the area that you had to tighten? im lookign at mine and not sure what exactly im supposed to tighten haha! theres no loose parts at all but the slight free play is there. apprectiate all the help here cheers!


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

How much free play? Some is normal. The post will break in and develop a slight amount of play/twist, but not very much, and it never gets any worse. Even after two years my Thomson had less play than a brand new Reverb.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

does anyone know if thomson has any plan to make a midget version of their dropper with 100mm travel?


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

mfa81 said:


> does anyone know if thomson has any plan to make a midget version of their dropper with 100mm travel?


In theory, yes. In practice, who the hell knows. It seems to be perpetually one month away. See this post on their blog from March 2014:
Thomson Bike Products | Shorter Dropper Travel

So 17 months ago they said they would offer a shortening service "soon." AFAIK, they have yet to follow through. I have pinged them several times over the past year, and as recently as May 5th 2015 they told me the service would be available within a month. I checked back in June and they said "one more month." I haven't checked back since, but I don't see the service listed on their website yet.

Your post motivated me to ping them again today. I'll report back the status. I'm guessing it will be available in, oh, about one month.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

What is up with Thomson website? Does anybody have their number?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

digifun said:


> What is up with Thomson website? Does anybody have their number?


website is working fine for me

478.788.5052
478.788.1956
[email protected]
7800 NE Industrial Boulevard Macon, GA 31216


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Sadly my post is now starting to act up. The actuation of the post still works great, however the amount of side to side play is now approaching more then a cm and the post is starting to creak extremely badly, so much that I do not even want to ride as it is that annoying. 



I've been in contact with them, I just need to get the serial number off the post which is in stalled on the bike to get the RMA number. 



Hoping to not be donw for too long withe the dropper post being serviced, but am guessing two weeks is a fair assumption of being without it. Sadly I'll have to go back to the non dropper post I have. 



regards



Steve


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

InertiaMan said:


> In theory, yes. In practice, who the hell knows. It seems to be perpetually one month away. See this post on their blog from March 2014:
> Thomson Bike Products | Shorter Dropper Travel
> 
> So 17 months ago they said they would offer a shortening service "soon." AFAIK, they have yet to follow through. I have pinged them several times over the past year, and as recently as May 5th 2015 they told me the service would be available within a month. I checked back in June and they said "one more month." I haven't checked back since, but I don't see the service listed on their website yet.
> ...


Were you able to get anything back from them? I need a 100mm thomson before I end up buying a ks or reverb!


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

mfa81 said:


> Were you able to get anything back from them? I need a 100mm thomson before I end up buying a ks or reverb!


Still no date for availability. However, coincidentally, I have physically seen/touched a 100mm model which is out in the wild, apparently for testing/feedback. So they must be getting close to release.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

How many people have had slow returning posts? Thomson claims return velocity is .3 meters per second which converts to 11.81 inches in one second return. Mine is taking 6.31 seconds to travel 7 inches which converts to 1.1 inches per second.

The bummer is this will be the second time I have returned it. They admitted to knowing about the problem but didn't fix it. I do not have my seat collar over torqued so that is not the issue.

Anyway, I was just curious if this is a well known issue. I read through this entire thread a saw a few early posts. Anyway thanks for your replies.

I spoke with Thomson and the post is going back......I hope it gets fixed this time because my warranty period is close to expiring.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Never been an issue for me. It's slightly slower in subfreezing temps, but otherwise it's consistently nice and fast.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Not me. I had my first one replaced a year ago because it was slow returning the final 1/2 - 1" but the rest was fine. No problems since.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

So my post doesn't extend the last 5mm now. You can pull it up freely to full extension, but it won't stay. Otherwise it is acting normally. I took the cable off and it still does it, and loosened the seatcollar and it still does it. It feels like there is something wrong with the cartridge.

I was just wondering if there is something I can try before sending it back.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Today was my first ride on my 27.2 thomson elite 

And I'm hooked, no clue how I rode without a dropper post for so long...I hope I can come back and post a equally positive review after a few months of use but as of now it's all smiles 
My big worries where weight and side to side play
It's actually lighter than my old crappy steel seat post and you don't notice any side to side plat at all when riding

Single speed hardtail btw


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

Gilarider said:


> So my post doesn't extend the last 5mm now. You can pull it up freely to full extension, but it won't stay. Otherwise it is acting normally. I took the cable off and it still does it, and loosened the seatcollar and it still does it. It feels like there is something wrong with the cartridge.
> 
> I was just wondering if there is something I can try before sending it back.


Did you get this issue resolved? I sent one in for this issue earlier this year and it was replaced. It now has the same problem again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Is there any way to add a poll to this thread?
It seems like the dropper post failures get all the attention and it would be interesting to see what the failure rate is for each brand. Especially since it seems like some last the two years no problem while others die after the first few rides

Got the idea after reading the rockshox reverb thread and noticing that its the same situation over there


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got my post back from Thompson. They just shipped me a brand new one.

So when I originally had the seat post it always had a slight bit of play in the post, turns out this shouldn't be there at all. The one they sent me is literally rock solid, hoping it stays that way!!


Regards

Steve


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Singletrackd said:


> Is there any way to add a poll to this thread?
> It seems like the dropper post failures get all the attention and it would be interesting to see what the failure rate is for each brand. Especially since it seems like some last the two years no problem while others die after the first few rides
> 
> Got the idea after reading the rockshox reverb thread and noticing that its the same situation over there


My dropper post will be two years old this December and it just came back from Thomson for the second time for slow extension. I hope they cover this issue if it happens again past the 2 years. The amount of use it gets, I am not impressed with the quality.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

If only there was a way to work on these after warranty expires. What do you do after it expires and the cartridge fails?


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

trailwerks said:


> Did you get this issue resolved? I sent one in for this issue earlier this year and it was replaced. It now has the same problem again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got a new post in the mail today. Pretty happy about that. I suppose the problem is my fatness versus the skinny 27.2 post. I could have lived with the sinkage, but figured it would get worse so I got it warrantied while I could.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

the-one1 said:


> If only there was a way to work on these after warranty expires. What do you do after it expires and the cartridge fails?


Damn never thoughtabout that till now...so after the two year period is it just a ticking paper weight?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a buddy who has a ks eten, it has a non serviceable cartridge like the thomson, it stopped working. Nothing he can do about it. But it was only $100, so not as bad


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I got three weeks out of this seat post. It started to make this cracking noise on the hill today, then it was slow to return/go down. By the time I got back to my truck it was dead. WTF, is it with Thompson? The one I sent it worked it was just moving from side to side, this one is rock solid yet it failed after three weeks?

This coupled with the issues I am having with my Bronson makes me want to take the bike and throw it in the garbage. Just takes the fun out of it all, when your constantly chasing issues.

Anyways waiting to see what their response is on this one.

QUOTE=Aaen;12215088]Just got my post back from Thompson. They just shipped me a brand new one.

So when I originally had the seat post it always had a slight bit of play in the post, turns out this shouldn't be there at all. The one they sent me is literally rock solid, hoping it stays that way!!

Regards

Steve[/QUOTE]

Regards

Steve


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

They are sending me a new actuator to replace the one on my dropper as they believe that is the issue. Hopefully this solves the problem and I can get back to using a dropper post again! 


Regards

Steve


----------



## pjollain (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

My first post to this forum!

Could someone please confirm that Thomson is now shipping the seat post with a length of cable greater than the 45" that were provided at the beginning?

I live in France, and ordered from a french website this Thomson Elite Dropper, and was surprised to discover that I only had 45" of cable... This makes me think that it could be an old one, in stock since a long time. And if it is the case, I will simply return it.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pjollain said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post to this forum!
> 
> ...


You wouldn't need 45" of cable, unless it's going on the back of a tandem.


----------



## pjollain (Oct 11, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You wouldn't need 45" of cable, unless it's going on the back of a tandem.


Please check this post, or this one, where people complain about the housing (and therefore the cable) being too short.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Droppers of probably any make can re-write a bike more than nearly anything else I can think of. 
Carbon vs Ti? Full suspension VS Hardtail? Fat VS Narrow? 29er vs whatever? Plus Size? 
And plenty of other options out there are less important now than Dropper vs Non Dropper. 
Taking the droppers off (like when bike packing) makes a bike bland and spooky. 

I'd rather go back to 26" wheels than not use a dropper. There I said it. And all those that have heard me harp about how they weren't needed- I was wrong. 

How do I know? well, I bought an Elite Dropper last fall. Two actually. 
They rewrote my bikes. Why did I take so long to see the light? 

Fast forward to about now and I find that they don't fully rise back to their full height. 
And they wiggle L/R plenty. 

So, I sent one back to Thomson. About two weeks later a nice brand new post shows up.
Along w/ a new cable and lever. 

Thanks Thomson. 
Thanks for being one stand out company and taking care of me. 
The second post will be sent back shortly for the same issues. 

-JCB


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ In my opinion this whole dropper post thing kinda makes Thompson look bad. They should have been able to make a post that doesn't need to be sent back. Instead there is a huge thread filled with people who have had to send them back back. It's good though that they are standing behind their product.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Shawn-
I paid something like $80 a shock for my camper van. $80 per wheel for shocks that will last THE LIFE OF THE VEHICLE (or so they say).

And, as far as I've seen, no company can make a dropper that will stand up to plenty of use. 
It's the worst joke the industry has played on us. 
(perhaps next to kashima)

Industry-
_You know that part on your bike? The one that's cheap? Light? Lasts forever? Requires pretty much no maintenance? _
(me... Ummm the seatpost?)

Industry-
_Yea- put that brilliantly crafted piece on your town bike and now use this expensive, heavy, not durable bit of tech. Like it? _
(me:YES!)
Industry-
_Good, cuz now you will hate your bike without it._

Damned drug pushers I tell you.

Evidently there are some huge hurdles about making a dropper that'll last. 
I've read and watched and talked about and wondered plenty about them all and many are junk out of the box, some are better than others but are there really any that are perfect? 
Perfect like they'll run for year after year w/o issue? And don't tell me the Reverb. It's got it's own issues. 
I'm listening, but I don't know of one you can really count on, not yet. 
And yet each company touts the same "brilliant design finally cures all the issues of the bad posts" and they don't. 
Maybe.... Just maybe the GD come close to these claims. Their simple designs seem to work great for as long or longer than most.

And since my frames are long in the toof, they are 27.2 which limits my selection a bit further. 
So I went w/ a Thomson since I have confidence in them, well more than some of the other 27.2 options out there.

I would love to write that my Thomson droppers are as dependable as my Thomson Elites but it's just not there yet. 
And I'll probably run them until the industry can agree on a F and R hub standard.

I guess I'm not praising the Thomson for it's durability, but I am thankful they are standing behind their product.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Yeah, I understand. I had high hopes that Thomson was going to change that.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Try Gravity Dropper for reliability. I have two and found that for the bike that I ride the most it requires some grease once a year, which takes ten minutes to disassembele, apply grease, reassmble. The GD works without the drama.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

InertiaMan said:


> Still no date for availability. However, coincidentally, I have physically seen/touched a 100mm model which is out in the wild, apparently for testing/feedback. So they must be getting close to release.


Looks like there is a 100mm post for 2016! I looking forward to seeing the dimensions, cannot find any info yet!


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Turns out it was the actuator that snapped on my seat post. I've yet to reinstall it back into my bike or go biking in two weeks time as I've been busy diving but it worked well in the floor/against the wall n


Regards

Steve


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

IF you like the brake noodle set up??
I found black Stainless Steel flexible brake noodles on ebay...

Bi King Bicycle Stainless Steel Flexible V Brake Cable Noodle Guide 2pcs Black | eBay

I never used mine though...
I decided that I could make it even cleaner looking by using a 4mm shifter cable and housing...

The housing that comes with the Thomson posts is VERY thick....

here is my set up...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

_rich_ said:


> IF you like the brake noodle set up??
> I found black Stainless Steel flexible brake noodles on ebay...
> 
> Bi King Bicycle Stainless Steel Flexible V Brake Cable Noodle Guide 2pcs Black | eBay
> ...


That's nice and clean. I'm using the brake noodle setup, but I grabbed an old one from a spare parts bin, and it's got a little rust spotting going on now. I've been thinking about either replacing it (the black stainless one looks like a great option, thanks!) or doing the KS Southpaw mod. A local shop owner did that mod for his Thomson and loves it. So I have had a chance to look at it and it looks nice. The stock actuation lever kinda gets in the way of the TOGS I use.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

The Southpaw remote is awesome on the Thomson post. Love mine.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I replaced the 5mm Thomson housing w/ 4mm Shimano shift housing. Looked much cleaner and works fine but then noticed that the Thomson cable is MUCH more supple and bendable than the usual shift cables. 
In the end, I think the Thomson housing/cable is better than using shift. Although their barrel adjuster is like 3 lbs of weight. 

Now.... that southpaw lever! Now you are talking.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

When I first got my post, I noticed the same thing about the included cable - it bends much easier and tighter. David @ Thomson told me it was an Alligator brand cable, but I wasn't able to find the same thing for purchase anywhere online. 

I've been using standard shift cable and whatever size housing I have laying around for most of the last two years, and works just fine. I can't tell a difference in operation.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I read somewhere that Thomson has no plans to improve the post for 2016. I was hoping that they were working on making them more reliable.


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

Started a new thread..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dkr82 said:


> Just got a new SB5c with a Thomson covert dropper.
> 
> On the first ride the lever grub screw that retains the cable to the post wasn't tightened enough and the cable loosened off. I rode the rest of the ride (only about 12kms) with it in the fully raised position.
> 
> ...


Maybe!


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's the paperwork that comes w/ your post. 
If you need more info than this- I haven't found it yet either. 
So far nobody is tearing them apart very far. 
http://vid.artscyclery.com/pdf/Thomson BIke/Covert Dropper Post Installation Manual.pdf


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for that, much appreciated. :thumbsup:

Not the most comprehensive doco is it?


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

It's pretty bleak. 
They seem pretty adamant about anyone tinkering with their posts.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

hey dirk is your seat post collar to tight? 
I had similar issues and after loosening my seat post collar, all of the problems went away

also try and email Thomson at the email they provide on their website. I have never had to wait more than a hour for a response, as long as I emailed them during business hours.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Test rode a 9 Point 8 dropper post today. It is great! Return is slower than my Thomson, way slower than my Gravity Dropper. I was going to sell my Thomson before it fails again, and buy another Gravity Dropper, however, the Thomson is awesome when it works, better looking than a Gravity Dropper, but the 9 point 8 has my interest. It's a mechanical post powered by air pressure, but has a fluid filled BRAKE section, to keep from sagging. Interesting.


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

Incase anyone needs a installation video, Thomson were kind enough to put up a comprehensive video on youtube documenting the process..

Grab a coffee, crank it up to Full240p Potatocam™ quality and enjoy the whole 44 second install process..


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

Singletrackd said:


> hey dirk is your seat post collar to tight?
> I had similar issues and after loosening my seat post collar, all of the problems went away
> 
> also try and email Thomson at the email they provide on their website. I have never had to wait more than a hour for a response, as long as I emailed them during business hours.


Turns out the end at the post inside the seat tube had jumped out of the retainer, so when I re-tensioned it, I was just pushing the lever and stretching the cable. All sorted now. I was just petrified the post stanchion had bent, stopping it from going down.

All good now, but i missed a ride today because of it.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone have issues with the internals scoring/scratching the upper tube?


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

EatsDirt said:


> Anyone have issues with the internals scoring/scratching the upper tube?


yea I had this problem on my last two post and the culprit ended up being my seat post collar. Get a Thomson brand seat post collar that fits your bike and then you only have to tighten it to 20in/lbs for it to stay put. Shitty seat post collars can put down uneven pressure and it can make what was a circle into a oval


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Absolutely blown away with the customer service of Thomson. I was expecting worst case scenario with service costs, lead time etc and can say they've over delivered beyond reasonable...!!!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Since it's Friday, I will voice my complaint about Thom*p*son

I almost always pee their name.
- 
-


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

EatsDirt said:


> Absolutely blown away with the customer service of Thomson. I was expecting worst case scenario with service costs, lead time etc and can say they've over delivered beyond reasonable...!!!


Wish I could say the same after 3 horrible experiences with LEV I got a Thomson based on the reviews for customer service. But because I purchased mine overseas. From a UK bike shop I have to ship it back to the place I purchased it for it to be serviced, I'm beyond dissapointed they will not take care of me here and let me send it back to be serviced here in the states. A word of warning for those on a budget shopping for a good deal.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My only complaint after a year or so of riding the post is that tiny pointy remote lever. The post has performed flawlessly, but I keep thinking I should swap out that lever. I was just looking at the 9point8 lever, and it looks like a very good solution. Lots of mounting options; horizontal, vertical, above, or below the bar. And the lever is a bit more like a shifter paddle with some texture for better grip.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Two Heads-
You're not kidding. That little thing is just waitin for my thigh or knee or some such to smash into it. 
I've been interested in finding a new solution just not motivated enough. 

Thanks for the suggestion. 

-JCB


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

TahoeBC said:


> Wish I could say the same after 3 horrible experiences with LEV I got a Thomson based on the reviews for customer service. But because I purchased mine overseas. From a UK bike shop I have to ship it back to the place I purchased it for it to be serviced, I'm beyond dissapointed they will not take care of me here and let me send it back to be serviced here in the states. A word of warning for those on a budget shopping for a good deal.


Seriously? I may have just made a big mistake then :-/ I have a Thomson dropper on my current bike and have had great service from them, so I bought a Covert dropper for a new bike I'm building up, but purchased from Merlin Cycles in the UK because it was cheaper (and because the wait for my new frame is long anyway - delivery time on the post wasn't a big issue).

You sent them your receipt and they told you you had to send it back to the UK? Perhaps I'd better return the one I just bought and re-purchase it stateside...


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> Two Heads-
> You're not kidding. That little thing is just waitin for my thigh or knee or some such to smash into it.
> I've been interested in finding a new solution just not motivated enough.
> 
> ...


Motivation is key... I had it stuck in my head that It was too hard to do the "Grave's mod", but found a day to just suck it up and do it already... It was well worth it... The lever ergonomics and tension feel can't be beat. I did it on an M980 shifter and plan to did it on an M9000 shifter when my other dropper arrives...

The Covert Thomson is tricky to do because the ball end of the cable is needed on the seat post, not lever...


----------



## bucknejo (Apr 16, 2014)

Thrawn said:


> Motivation is key... I had it stuck in my head that It was too hard to do the "Grave's mod", but found a day to just suck it up and do it already... It was well worth it... The lever ergonomics and tension feel can't be beat. I did it on an M980 shifter and plan to did it on an M9000 shifter when my other dropper arrives...
> 
> The Covert Thomson is tricky to do because the ball end of the cable is needed on the seat post, not lever...


Not that it helps the covert crowd, but I wired up my external routed dropper to the Specialized SRL trigger for another $60:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/command-post-srl/105103

Note the Specialized trigger does not come with mounting hardware. You'll need a match maker or the like to get it on your bars.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been on a thomson dropper for 3 years - first two years on one, then sent it back for service and they sent a different one, brand new. This brand new one has probably 15 rides on it, and it's doing the "won't come up the last 2mm" – that is, push the lever and it comes up, but if you push the lever and tug up, it'll extend another 2-3mm. 

Are there any home remedies for this or is it another "send back for service" situation?

Fairly unimpressed after the previous post was solid for 2 years.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

gotow said:


> Seriously? I may have just made a big mistake then :-/ I have a Thomson dropper on my current bike and have had great service from them, so I bought a Covert dropper for a new bike I'm building up, but purchased from Merlin Cycles in the UK because it was cheaper (and because the wait for my new frame is long anyway - delivery time on the post wasn't a big issue).
> 
> You sent them your receipt and they told you you had to send it back to the UK? Perhaps I'd better return the one I just bought and re-purchase it stateside...


Yes I sent them my receipt and they said I had to send it back to Merlin, I pleaded with them saying I've been a loyal customer for years, stems and posts and handlebars, they did not care, it puts the cost of repair onto there European distributor. I got mine from Merlin also, process is to send it back to Merlin, they then send it to the local distributor for repair, then send it back to Merlin to be shipped back to the customer a pretty long process plus it costs more to ship it internationally. Yesterday I got a brand new post delivered via UPS, so it works just takes a long time which was why I switched from LEV to Thomson because of there horrible turn around times, so much for that. I'll probably just sell this one as its left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## cgdibble (Jul 11, 2015)

I just bought a Covert and used it today, and it was fantastic. I am weary of the tales of breaking cables, but I am willing to experiment with levers as well.

It worked so well today I was blown away, though! It really is crazy how much it improves a ride to be able to adjust anytime to any position on the post. So stoked on this addition to my rig.


----------



## denfs (Dec 9, 2014)

*Thomson external cable routing*

rookie self-mechanic looking for instructions or photos on the best way to route the external cable and/or secure it to the frame. I've seen that youtube installation video but they don't really show that part of it. Also, the photos I've seen so far consist of the lever on the handlebar and how it attaches under the saddle but nothing about how to deal with the cable.
(more specifically, this would be on a Pivot Mach 5.7C)


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

My frames have an external route for the rear brake. 
I route my dropper's cable along the rear brake cable (under the top tube), zip tied 3 times. 
Worked great when the droppers remote was on the right. 
Teeny bit less clean now that I'm running the remote off the left. 

So far, so good. 

-JCB


----------



## denfs (Dec 9, 2014)

so you're zip-tying it to just the brake cable or the top tube also?


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

The SS frame has the under top tube mounts for a single brake line. 
I use a zip tie thru that as you would normally but then also loop it around the dropper housing. Not around the top tube. 
Works great. I could snap a photo or two if I remember this evening. 

The geared bike is made for a F derailleur but I'm using it as a 1x. I now use those old F der stops (top tube route) for the dropper. 
Also works well. 

-JCB


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

denfs said:


> rookie self-mechanic looking for instructions or photos on the best way to route the external cable and/or secure it to the frame. I've seen that youtube installation video but they don't really show that part of it. Also, the photos I've seen so far consist of the lever on the handlebar and how it attaches under the saddle but nothing about how to deal with the cable.
> (more specifically, this would be on a Pivot Mach 5.7C)


Hi Mate,
I can't speak for the Thomson, but I had a Reverb External on my 5.7C for years.

Mine was the almost standard "right-hand remote mounted underneath the left" arrangement. I had the cable go around the headtube and attached to the first cable guide, then crossed to the outer cable guide above the shock mount, then trough the little cable guide thing that comes with Reverbs to keep the loop in check at the bottom of the seat post.

You can kind of see what I'm talking about in the build thread from so many years ago! http://forums.mtbr.com/pivot-cycles/my-mach-5-7-carbonium-goodness-782740.html


----------



## ttchad (Jun 28, 2007)

Dumb question. I bought a new frame that comes with a 31.6 covert. I have a 30.9 elite that I would rather use since its only 6 months old. Are shims a bad idea. Used droppers just don't go for much these days. I can also easily lower the seat post when I get in over my head on steep stuff with external routing!


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shiming the seat post won't hurt anything. The only issue it could cause is some seat post clamps don't mesh well worth the neck of the shim. But that's minor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapperdownhiller (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking for an Under Saddle Actuaton Lever. Does anyone have one they'd like to sell?


----------



## mtunnah (Apr 5, 2008)

*Thomson dropper side to side and fore/aft play*

Hi all, this is a long thread so I thought I'd try and get some direct feedback about what to do with this issue. This is my 3rd Thomson dropper in 2 years. This current one had already been sent in to have the collar tightened as it was loosening off after only a few hours of ride time. The same play is developing again so I thought I might try and fix it myself.

Do you think it is worth it to try and tighten myself or has Thomson actually put together a fix for this with a newer version of the post?

thoughts?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone have issues with seat coming loose? I have bolts torqued to spec. Tighten front the back.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

no issues at all to me, any chance the seat is at a high angle and should be more leveled?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Stumpynerd, try tightening bolts to torque. Then grab nose and rear of saddle and "see-saw" it back and forth with all of your might, then re torque bolts. Repeat a 3rd time. I alcohol clean rails and all seat clamp parts before assembly, and lightly grease threads on 2 bolts (Thomson claims you do not need grease).


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Got my 3rd warrantied post from Thomson. I spoke with their tech and they are working on a more reliable dropper. Its still in the early phases. He hinted post would be serviceable by average joe.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> Got my 3rd warrantied post from Thomson. I spoke with their tech and they are working on a more reliable dropper. Its still in the early phases. He hinted post would be serviceable by average joe.


Will they be giving people the new post when warranty posts are sent in? Or are you guys ****ed Guinea pigs?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

What a bunch a crap. Mine broke in 8 months, warrantied. 8 months LATER, broke again, and they sent me new one. New one is almost 8 months old, so I am not feeling awesome about that. Gravity Dropper on Turner 5 Spot is still going strong, zero issues, except clunky and ugly. I mentioned earlier, I wish Thomson made a spring loaded version like the Gravity Dropper, just prettier. Gravity Dropper has no air or hydraulics, just a spring, it is money!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

hoolie said:


> What a bunch a crap. Mine broke in 8 months, warrantied. 8 months LATER, broke again, and they sent me new one. New one is almost 8 months old, so I am not feeling awesome about that. Gravity Dropper on Turner 5 Spot is still going strong, zero issues, except clunky and ugly. I mentioned earlier, I wish Thomson made a spring loaded version like the Gravity Dropper, just prettier. Gravity Dropper has no air or hydraulics, just a spring, it is money!


As soon as GD makes an internal one, I'm all over it.


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

Someone would sell a lot of GDs if they could make the cable exit downwards on the Turbo model, closer to the post, without adding too much drag/lever activation force.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I know lots (well maybe not lots, but certainly some) of the dropper posts are better than the Thomson but there just aren't too many in the 27.2 variety. 
One day I'll wear a frame that'll fit something beyond a lipstick seatpost. Maybe. 

As for self repair- nope. I'm not sure I'd jump into that, and I generally always jump into any repair wondering how hard it can be. 
I base that on the lack of folks that are posting anything about how to do it. 
There's no info on self repairing a Thomson. Not that I've found anyway. 

Fricking droppers... 
Worst joke the industry has played on us. Worse than 1x systems. 

Spend the bank, love the ride, hate the durability. 
I've seen more than one ride cut short for someone due to a dropper losing touch w/ it's responsibilities.

-JCB


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a Thomson Covert Dropper and have been having a strange problem. The lever gets harder and harder to press (to the point that I was worried about breaking the cable on my last ride). Fine - something's wrong, right?

Here's the weird part. If I pull the post out, unscrew the red cable / actuator doodad at the bottom of the post, then screw it back in and put everything back together, it works fine. This has happened twice, and both times the O-ring that's between the actuator and the bottom of the post was out of the groove it's supposed to be in. I'm not sure why that would matter, but there it is. Of course, that may be a red herring - I can't see any mechanical reason why the wandering O-ring would have any effect, and wonder if it's just the act of loosening the seatpost clamp, removing the post and putting it back in that's "fixing" things.

Anyone else run into this? I'm really frustrated with this post. I've had a non-covert Thomson dropper on my old bike for 3 years with no trouble (I sent it back once because some play had developed, but that was me being picky). I've had this one 4 months and it's already been back to Thomson twice for 2 different major issues, and it just started to act up again. I'm almost ready to try a 9point8 or the RaceFace equivalent.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I warrantied two Thompson droppers last season. 27.2mm
Something must have changed inside. 
No issues this season. Much less side/side wobble. 
And they fully return back to the top. 

Go ride. 
-JCBs


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Minor update on my posts. 

Bought two in the fall of 2014.
By the end of 2015, each wouldn't return to full height and had plenty of side to side wiggle. 

So when the snows hit, they were sent back for warranty. 
Each was replaced. No questions. 
Quick and helpful company in my point of view. 

In an email I asked what was different. Why would these new posts be any different than the worn out old ones? 
They gave the usual response of blah blah this has changed inside, that is different. 

Too many years of hearing a company rep talking about how they fixed and issue or haven't heard there were problems etc. I figured Thomson was blowing smoke. Figured I'd warranty them again this fall. 

Nope- they are perfect. One season of ample use and they are still perfect. 
No side/side wiggle and returning perfectly. 

These are 27.2 posts and I'd buy more if needed. 

Just my two cents. 


Go ride. Winter is coming. 
-JCBs


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Agreed with the last two posts. 

I warrantied three non-covert posts within my two-year warranty period after each developed a small amount of sag (~10mm). None of them ever failed, but they wouldn't return to full extension, and they each developed a small amount of play in the time I had them (still less play than a Reverb has out of the box). 

My fourth post has been perfect for more than a year. Absolutely solid with zero play in any direction, and no lost travel. Something was definitely fixed.

The new Wolftooth ReMote works great with the Thomson post as well.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought two Thomson external droppers in fall of 2013. Both went back for service by late 2014 (collars loosening, not getting full extension). Both were replaced with a new model (has set screw in collar). 2015 involved very little riding for me, distracted w/ other priorities. Then back on the bikes in 2016, and one post failed again by Sept. Same not-full-extension issue, although the collars aren't loosening. Repaired under warranty. Beginning to lose faith in these.

Anyone else finding that the remote tends to cut the cable at the swage? I just did my third cable replacement. Something about the lever seems to cut the cable after about 100 hours of use. I'm using the Thomson ball-head-thingee over the top of the cable swage, as you're supposed to.


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

GiantTurd said:


> Just got a 27.2 post and it takes 5 or 6 lever pushes to get it to return the last 3 or 4mm, total pain while riding, is there a DIY fix for this that anyone knows of?


No - that sounds like it needs to go back to Thomson. My Covert did that and they had to replace the cartridge. Give them a call - they're really quick about it.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Yep. That's a bummer. And it's BS. 
Send it back.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello I have a 27.2 had it for nearly 2 years and it's worked great but recently developed a slight bit of movement(less than 1/8") at full extension. It's not play the post moves up and down i don't feel it while riding. Is there an easy fix for this?

Check psi in post? let out air under collar?? I have not done any maintenance on this post


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Tickle said:


> Is there an easy fix for this?
> 
> Check psi in post? let out air under collar?? I have not done any maintenance on this post


The Thomson designs cannot be DIY serviced, unfortunately. My posts that developed this issue (albeit a bit more pronounced, about 1cm of "settling") required a cartridge exchange at Thomson. The potential bummer for you is that you might be outside the 2 year warranty. I'd contact them sooner rather than later and hope/plead for some warranty period flexibility from them. Good luck.

This issue seems to be the Achilles heal of the Thomsons.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Thx, it's just inside 2 years will contact them. So the new cart should fix the issue or are the new one's having the same issue?


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Tickle said:


> Thx, it's just inside 2 years will contact them. So the new cart should fix the issue or are the new one's having the same issue?


Great question. Until I make it 2+ years on new cartridges on multiple posts, I can't really make a data-driven judgment.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah i'm on the fence on whether to F with sending it in, I would have to do it right now. No 27.2 backup either my old Gravity dropper is toast it would hate the winter muck cond's. 

If I knew it wouldn't get any worse as far as the amount of sag I would be fine with it, 1cm is too much tho I agree


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in Same boat. I'm past two years they told me I could pay up to 260+/- I think she said. So not sure if I should look around for a new make or send it in.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I had one warranty replacement after about a year, and now a little over 2 years later, it's failed and is slowly dropping with pressure as I sit on it - slow is a relative term here, dropping about 2 inches in a minute. Just sent it in for service and was told it's be "about $250". If it fails again, I'll be looking for other options.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

So people have invested close to a grand into a single dropper post. Seems a bit high for a seat to go up and down. Maybe I will just deal with the slight drop. I wonder if it will get worse? Right now it drops almost to the "11" mark.


----------



## Blizzarding (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone know if the Thomson Elite External Dropper can be run backwards? 

According to Thomson, its got 5mm of setback, and I'm looking to reverse that to make it 10mm more forward. 

I'm trying to offset the slacker geometry I now have after adding a longer travel fork, and am getting a very slightly "floaty" front end on very steep climbs..


----------



## fartymarty (Jul 7, 2016)

I have had rotational play in my 27.2 post for the second time. The first time the Thomson service centre fixed it and it was fine for 2-3 months before developing the same problem again. I am going to take it off the bike for winter so its no biggie. 

It's a great post otherwise and the 27.2 is awesome because you can use a modded shifter as the lever making it intuitive to use.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Bought my 27.2 posts (2) in the fall of 2014. 
Rode the heck out of them, also found that rotational play by the end of 2015. 
I sent both back before the warranty expired. 
Rode them thru 2016 and now 2017. The SS has a bit more wiggle than the gears but each has some. 
When the saddle is in my hand, it's a downer. When riding? I don't notice it unless I focus on it. 
And even after all that? Well if I was going to get another dropper, it might be Thomson again. Yep. 
I thought I read something that there were some internal changes. And even a stealth 27.2? Or maybe I'm confusing this w/ another manufacturer. 

-JCBs


----------



## fartymarty (Jul 7, 2016)

Mine has been back 3 times now for rotational play. It is fine to start with and gets worse with every ride. I have had one good ride on it since I got it back from Thomson agent and it has started to rotate again. From discussion with Thomson agent it is the keyway bolts that come loose and cause the movement.

It is fine when riding but you notice it when you hold the seat. The only reason it bothers me is because the Thomson agent said it is not supposed to do this. I guess if something is loose it is going to cause damage inside the post.

I'm on a steel HT so its the only good quality 27.2mm I have found. That said I have had no issues with it in use and it is a quality bit of kit.


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

*Thomson Elite Covert / internal cable housing replacement*

Thomson Elite Covert / internal cable housing replacement

Hello all,
I'm somewhat new to bike mechanics, but have most of the tools needed if not all.
-Santa Cruz Tallboy3 cc purchased new
- have about 400 miles of solid riding and use the dropper a lot.
Ive found some damage/cracks on the outer cable housing/ looks like inner is still solid.
Questions:
- What is the best type/brand housing/cable to replace original ?
- do I really need to replace the cable since it is somewhat new , or replace cable and housing since since I'm doing the work anyway?
- this will be my first time at doing this kind of bike mechanics, any tips on methods so I don't end up having to route through the frame from scratch??!!
Ive watched the available vids, some are similar to my situation, some use the Park Tool IR-1 Internal Cable Routing Kit, do I really need that?
Thanks for any help !


----------



## fartymarty (Jul 7, 2016)

I replaced my out and inner with a standard gear cable. I used gear cable rather than a brake cable as they don't compress as much under use. I am running a 27.2mm dropper that has an external cable and have a modded an XT front shifter for the dropper.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Yep, I use any gear cable w/ 4mm housing. Works great but the housing didn't quite match the inner ferrule of Thomson's barrel adjusters.

Can't speak to an internal route but know there are ample options out there for you.

Along those lines- I just replaced the Thompson lever (sharp older one made to carve open your knee on impact) w/ a Wolftooth Remote Light touch. 
It works. Much cleaner look. Cable routes better off the bar. 
But... Maybe too light an action- I know that's an odd complaint. Guess it does exactly what it's supposed to do but it feels mushy compared to the firm feel of the original. 
Otherwise- much better location and action.

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/dropper-post-levers/products/remote-light-action


----------



## Toffiewolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I bought a Thomson Elite covert dropper post from Evans Cycles in 2015.
The dropper has lots of play on it by now when I sit on it, and I would like to get it fixed.
Problem is that no one in South Africa can service Thomsons and it will cost me a fortune to send it to UK and back.
Does anyone have a service manual for these droppers? Anything will help.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Toffiewolf said:


> Hi everyone
> I bought a Thomson Elite covert dropper post from Evans Cycles in 2015.
> The dropper has lots of play on it by now when I sit on it, and I would like to get it fixed.
> Problem is that no one in South Africa can service Thomsons and it will cost me a fortune to send it to UK and back.
> Does anyone have a service manual for these droppers? Anything will help.


You have to send it to Thomson. No way around it. Only drawback to this post, imo (though it is a major one).

I had mine done this year because it was starting to sink when I sat on it. Got it back and good as new.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## taiter (Nov 29, 2006)

Toffiewolf said:


> Hi everyone
> I bought a Thomson Elite covert dropper post from Evans Cycles in 2015.
> The dropper has lots of play on it by now when I sit on it, and I would like to get it fixed.
> Problem is that no one in South Africa can service Thomsons and it will cost me a fortune to send it to UK and back.
> Does anyone have a service manual for these droppers? Anything will help.


There is an online guide but it is not a simple task. There is a bit of breaking and entering involved requiring hacking a few tools and being very careful when opening the high pressure cartridge.
You can find all the o-rings online but if you have rotational or lateral play, the keyway chips and bushings are going to be a trick. You could try talking Thomson into providing replacement parts but it's against their policy.

Here's the guide:
https://happyride.se/forum/read.php/1/2857541


----------



## radred (Jan 21, 2012)

*dropper elite slow return fix*



MattMay said:


> Well, mine died after 4 months. Actuation got progressively slower until it would take nearly ten seconds for the post to rise back to fully extended. Tried different cables, etc. My mech says internal hydraulics, even tho no detectable oil leak...maybe a valve or something. Back to Thompson it goes.


So my 7 year old elite dropper (non-covert) has finally developed the slow return problem. When I removed it from the bike for some basic inspection/troubleshooting I noticed as it's being compressed, air is released from 3 holes at the bottom of the unit. Also air gets sucked in whenever the post is extended. My thought was that water, carbon paste and any other crap that gets into the frame eventually gets sucked up into these holes during operation and is clogging the valves inside the post. I used the following steps to flush out the unit which fixed the problem:

1- Clean and dry the post lowers thoroughly them mount it vertically by the lower part in a bike stand. 
2- fill a small jar or drinking glass half full with isopropyl alcohol or other fast evaporating solvent. 
3 -submerge the bottom of the post in the alcohol ( I put the jar on a stool and positioned the stand so it stays there hands free).
4 - actuate the post the full cycle many times. The action will be very slow as the fluid works its way in and out of the post. 
5 - Once the alcohol becomes cloudy with dirt and small debris. Change out the alcohol with a clean batch and repeat #4. 
6 - With as much alcohol up into the post as possible, remove it from jar and bike stand, capping the end to trap the alcohol, turn to post bottom up and shake it vigorously. You may want to repeat this process a few times. 
7 - repeat #5 until the alcohol in the jar no longer gets dirty. 
8 - Remove the post from the jar. Work the post through it's full cycle a few times then allow it to dry overnight. The action will still be slow until all the alcohol evaporates. Let the post dry for 24 hours. You could also try leaving it out in the sun for a while to speed up the evaporation.

The next day I tested and it was working like new. Hope this procedure is helpful. 
Bruce


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

My Elite external dropper does not move past the 11th mark even when removed from the frame. When I push on the lever and pull up the seat, then it moves past the 11th mark. Any solution other than sending it for a repair?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ozvena said:


> My Elite external dropper does not move past the 11th mark even when removed from the frame. When I push on the lever and pull up the seat, then it moves past the 11th mark. Any solution other than sending it for a repair?


There's better alternatives now. Throw it the eff away!


----------



## gotow (Aug 5, 2013)

ozvena said:


> My Elite external dropper does not move past the 11th mark even when removed from the frame. When I push on the lever and pull up the seat, then it moves past the 11th mark. Any solution other than sending it for a repair?


It has to go back to Thomson for repair. If I recall correctly, there are two different return circuits - one for the first 110mm, and then another for the last 15mm - so that it has that fancy "slows down as it reaches the top" feature. You've probably lost pressure in the mechanism that runs the last 15mm - I had one that did that ages ago (I'm no longer running a Thomson on my bike).

Check with them and see how much it's gonna cost you - it's not cheap if it's out of warranty. As Mountain Cycle Shawn said, it may be better to just buy a new post at this point - especially if your bike can take a dropper with more travel. I'm running a 185mm Bike Yoke Revive and love it. The additional drop is really nice.


----------

